#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-13
<coolstar-pc> Does Qt come with Ubuntu? I'm on Kubuntu myself, but I'm just wondering, as I'm going to start developing an app for Linux, and Ubuntu is the most popular distro...
<JanC> coolstar-pc: Qt is installed by default in Ubuntu Desktop since 11.10, for older versions it can be installed easily (and if you have a .deb that depends on it, it will be installed automatically if it wasn't yet)
<achuni_> wow
<achuni_> notbook overheated, and just powered down :(
<achuni_> notebook
<achuni> zematynnad: could I ask you for a quick code review for https://code.launchpad.net/~elachuni/software-center-agent/929830-arbify/+merge/92804?
<zematynnad> sure thing
<achuni> txs
<jo-erlend> how come Ubuntu doesn't use gtk 3.2 yet? I thought I'd play with the broadway backend (to render desktop apps using HTML), but it isn't supported.
<jo-erlend> I'm talking about Precise now.
<davidpitkin> jo-erlend, I would guess there are dependencies broken in a few applications...
<davidpitkin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0
<davidpitkin> If I read that right GTK 3.3 is in Precise
<jo-erlend> I looked at it. I didn't really understand it. To me, it looked as if it was version 3.3 of Gtk 3.0 or something. :)
<jo-erlend> slightly confusing. But I think gtk has to be compiled to support the broadway backend. Perhaps it just isn't?
<davidpitkin> jo-erlend, that could be true, but you are pushing my gtk knowledge...
<jo-erlend> davidpitkin, yes, my own as well. But then that's the point. :)
<davidpitkin> ah well you could compile your own replacement...
<ajmitch> morning
<davidpitkin> jo-erlend, this is the file you would want to change to build the package with the broadway backend
<davidpitkin> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/gtk+3.0/precise/view/head:/debian/rules
<davidpitkin> thanks to james_w
<jo-erlend> thanks :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-14
<JackyAlcine> What do I do to add an indicator to the system tray?
<JackyAlcine> Right...
<jo-erlend> JackyAlcine, that's actually very easy.
<jo-erlend> one moment.
<JackyAlcine> Thanks jo-erlend, I got it (I happened to be using Qt for my app, my lazy self didn't notice QSystemTrayIcon)
<jo-erlend> oh. That's not an indicator though?
<JackyAlcine> O.o There doesn't seem to be a Qt library for it, though.
<jo-erlend> do you use Python, or..?
<JackyAlcine> Qt C++.
<jo-erlend> ok. This page has examples for several languages, anyway. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<jo-erlend> only gtk though... I was sure I had seen at least one example using Qt.
<jo-erlend> sorry.
<JackyAlcine> No problem.
<JackyAlcine> It's targeted at Ubuntu anyways, one GTK dependency couldn't hurt :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-16
<trentg> Hello, is it possible to make an app that's currently for sale in USC free?
<trentg> Or does anyone know who I could contact about this if not here?
<trentg> I used to be in touch with someone at Canonical about these things but he moved jobs.
<trentg> lol... that was an easy change to make. Is that why nobody responded? :/
<dpm> good morning
<gotwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844118/ is my souce, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844105/ is the output. I want own lines for the recipe name, likes, etc. with the help of beautifulsoup and regex ( I dont  realy need BeatifulSoup for this simple structured website)
<gotwig> anyone online :D?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-17
<dpm> mvo, on my local machine, where can I see the icons of all applications available in the software center, regardless whether they come from the archive, ppas, extras... ?
<mvo> dpm: /usr/share/app-install/icons
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<mvo> dpm: and ~/.cache/software-center/icons
<mvo> for the downloaded stuff
<dpm> mvo, cool, that's what I was looking for. Another quick question: is there any way to get the icons in other sizes (either locally or via api), if they are available? Most of the local icons seem to be 64px
<mvo> dpm: I don't think so
<mvo> dpm: I mean for myapps or the local ones?
<dpm> mvo, either
<mvo> dpm: so for the local ones there is a data extraction run that we do
<mvo> dpm: and I could try to generate bigger ones from the raw data
<mvo> dpm: its relatively expensive though (i.e. takes some time to run etc)
<mvo> dpm: as for the remote service, the data is available at http://software-center.ubuntu.com/api/2.0/applications/en/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/
<mvo> dpm: but it only has "icon_url" in there, not icon_urls with different sizes
<mvo> dpm: there are multipleones in the db, I thought they are exported, but apparently I misremember
<dpm> mvo, no worries, no need to do anything. I was just interested to know how to get them easily, if possible. Thanks!
<mvo> yw
<zoopster> It is awfully quiet out here
<dpm> zoopster, indeed
<zoopster> it's the post feature freeze chill out
<dpm> :)
<ajmitch> zoopster: sorry, I'll try & file a few bugs against developer-portal to give you something to do :)
<jarek> Hello
<jarek> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-january-2012/
<jarek> ^ what is the average number of downloads for top selling apps on Ubuntu Store?
<jarek> is it above 500 sells / month?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-18
<Atlantic777> Hi! This is first time I'm writing a desktop app and I really like how quickly and launchpad are integrated. Any suggestions how to use sqlite3? Where to store database etc?
<Atlantic777> 7win 17
<marcin`> hi all
<marcin`> I wonder if anyone still uses irc actively... any acitivity here?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-11
<odra> Hey
<ErickLee> anyone here?
<captainlinux> Guys how do you think, is it better to kind of merge webapp icons with applications which are calling them? I mean - the more tabs I open in my firefox the more webapps get called and at the end my dash is full of useless icons which I don't even touch. Wouldn't it be better just to change the Icon of Firefox according to the active webapp and to change the icon every time you change the tab calling another webap
<captainlinux> p?
<dz0ny> webapps thingy is usless, why would you use such feature?
<MrXtian> Ihi, I've started to write an app with glade python, to get some of basic algorythms sorted out, but going forward what dev env should I aim for, I'd lke to stay with pthon, & sqlite3, but wondering about the GUI would qt4developer be the ideall I see that glade is deprecated now and gtk-builder is prefered, where does pygobject fit iin is there somewhere to read about the current road maps ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-12
<JanC> MrXtian: first of all, the GUI design application application "Glade" can save in GtkBuilder format
<JanC> so even if libglade is deprecated, the Glade designer is not
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, ping
<coolbhavi> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, private message?
<coolbhavi> yes
<coder2> where can i get documentation for webkit for python?
<odra> Hey
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-14
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> any one here/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-15
<stqn> I finally found an article explaining how to make a distro-agnostic package: http://www.mygamecompany.com/articles/linuxgamedevelopment2.htm
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-16
<chrisbuchholz> Hey guys
<chrisbuchholz> So i am creating this program which need to be able to securely store a password and retrieve it when needed, but im in doubt as to how to do this in a way that dont need specific implementation for gnome, kde, and what about those not using a DE? Is there api i can use that works across all this? Perhabs across most of linux distros?
<RobinJ> last time I tried to use gtk with python, i did it with quickly. the result is that now, without using quickly, i don't have a damn clue what to do :/ which package do i need for gi.repository?
<rob_w> hi is there a channel for mobile ubuntu hardware support/sdk device portings ?
<JanC> rob_w: #ubuntu-phone ?
<rob_w> join #ubuntu-phone
<rob_w> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-17
<vow> hi
<vow> someone
<vow> i've tutorials
<vow> and i wish submit
<vow> someone can help me?
<dr_g> Hi all, anyone knows if ubuntu p^hone os will support Bluetooth 4.0 ?
<stqn> Hi
<GuidoPallemans> I did an "export QML_IMPORT_PATH=$PWD/modules" in a folder to get the latest QML ubuntu components, but now I can't use any ubuntu components anymore?
<GuidoPallemans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1671263/
<spc> i am interested in developing a mp3 player! but i have no clue how to do tat with python and quickly?? any help?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hey, good morning. safely back from Florida ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, morning!
<oSoMoN> yup, back home
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-swipe-desktop/+merge/204741 when you have time ? CI fails but not because of my stuff I think, and I triggered a re-run since I saw on the ML there were fixes in the infrastructure
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes, will take a look
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Clean Out Your Computer Day! :-D
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: are you running ubuntu on dual boot ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, no, not tried yet
<nerochiaro> ah ok, was going to ask if it's normal that it takes ages to update the ubuntu image
<dpm> nerochiaro, it does
<nerochiaro> dpm: is anyone on the case ? or is it considered normal ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, it takes about 30min-1h for me to download it
<dpm> I don't consider it normal, but I'm not sure what's causing it
<dpm> I talked to ondra about it a while ago, and he seems to think it's because of the load on the download servers
<dpm> but I'm surprised to see it's got _that_ much load
<dpm> especially as most people with an Ubuntu phone would not download the full image, but the image updates instead
<nerochiaro> dpm: for me it takes ages to install the image, not downloading it
<dpm> oh, installation was relatively quick for me, about a couple of minutes
<nerochiaro> dpm: on what device ?
<dpm> Nexus 4
<nerochiaro> dpm: galaxy nexus here
<nerochiaro> ondra: have you tried running the ubuntu dual boot installation (or update) on a galaxy nexus ? It takes hours to update on my device
<ondra> nerochiaro: what is taking long, download or actual installation?
<nerochiaro> ondra: actual installation, download is slow but it's still ok. installation is really slow
<ondra> nerochiaro: yep, it's due to slow hw, if you use phablet-flash it will be same
<nerochiaro> ondra: actually no, it is significantly faster
<ondra> nerochiaro: you might enable in developer options to stay alive when plugged, to make sure powermanager does not halt install when it runs on background for too long
<nerochiaro> ondra: i never had to wait more than 15-20 minutes to finish an install with phablet-flash, it took more than an hour with the updater from android
<nerochiaro> ondra: oh, that thing with it stopping in background might be the problem. i'll check that
<ondra> nerochiaro: but actual unpacking of tar.xz is slow and then creating swap is dead slow, as ogra_ pointed out
<nerochiaro> ondra: but it shouldn't be slower than phablet-flash, should it ?
<ondra> nerochiaro: dunno, ogra_ said it took him ~45 mins to update GNexus
<ogra_> the unxz on the maguro is extremely slow ...
<ondra> nerochiaro: install not really, it does same thing as phablet-flash, just download is done on the phone, rather than pc
<ogra_> (thats the nature of this HW)
<ondra> nerochiaro: once files are in the phone, it's identical to phablet-flash
<nerochiaro> ondra: i'll try to see if keeping it alive will make things better, it could be it was being stopped when in background for too long. i'll report again if it's still slow
<ondra> nerochiaro: thanks!
<nerochiaro> ondra: thanks to you
<elopio> ping renato. I have some questions about EDS.
<renato> elopio, hi
<elopio> renato: hello!
<elopio> renato: we need to start autopilot tests with a fresh database. Is there a way we can do that?
<renato> elopio, you can check the unit tests for eds plugin
<elopio> renato: here? https://launchpad.net/qtorganizer5-eds
<renato> yes
<renato> there is some code on makefile to do that
<elopio> renato: looking at it.
<elopio> nik90: ^
<nik90> hmm I am terrible with C++ and unit tests
<dpm_> hi mzanetti. We want to upload a new reminders app version to the store. If you've got a minute, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/bump-to-0.4/+merge/205602 ? The MP is quite trivial, but it'd be nice to sort out the issue with the bzr revision explained in the description. Do you have any ideas?
<renato> elopio, nik90 the big trick is on this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk/view/head:/tests/unittest/CMakeLists.txt
<mzanetti> dpm_: can do in a bit. not right now
<WebbyIT> dpm, sorry, I don't understand your comment here. mzanetti and I are speaking about a button to choose with wich account do the login in reminder app, why it be should part of Online Accounts? After a login with an account, user maybe wants to switch  account, and IMO is non-sense to go to online account to change actual user....
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multiple-accounts/+merge/205066/comments/480650
<dpm_> np, thanks mzanetti
<nik90> renato where is the database file actually stored in the system? Cant I just move that database to a backup location and create the alarms. Then delete the temp database and restore the original database back?
<renato> nik90, I do not recommend that if the user is using the database this will cause a problem, if the test crash or the user kill the test the database will not be restored
<renato> and a lot of other problems
<renato> in my opinion the test should never touch on user data
<nik90> renato: okay
<WebbyIT> dpm_, sorry, I don't understand your comment here. mzanetti and I are speaking about a button to choose with wich account do the login in reminder app, why it be should part of Online Accounts? After a login with an account, user maybe wants to switch  account, and IMO is non-sense to go to online account to change actual user....
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multiple-accounts/+merge/205066/comments/480650
<mzanetti> :D
<WebbyIT> well, I dunno if dpm_ see it, cause I pinged wrong dpm :P
<dpm_> WebbyIT, sorry. I did see it, but I haven't had the chance to reply
<WebbyIT> dpm_, np, when you have time :)
<dpm_> WebbyIT, I'll reply on the comment as soon as I can
<WebbyIT> dpm_, thanks, as said np, when you'll reply I'll update the branch :-) Thanks!
<m-b-o> balloons: ping
<balloons> m-b-o, just thinking about you :-)
<msvb-lab> Anybody know if the <MyProj>.qmlproject.user from new Ubuntu-SDK projects should be checked in to revision control?
<msvb-lab> ...or if these .qmlproject.user files should NOT be checked in?
<m-b-o> ballons: fine :)
<msvb-lab> ...or if it's optional?
<msvb-lab> Wondering about these files due to the 'user' part that seems to me could include a password or something?
<msvb-lab> ...and that a new project by default adds many files to revision control, but not this one.
<balloons> m-b-o, so what's up?
<m-b-o> balloons: I've tried to test keyboard-shortcuts but had no luck with jenkins/autopilot-sandbox-run
<msvb-lab> ...yet there isn't a default 'ignore' policy either.
<balloons> m-b-o, what'
<m-b-o> balloons:  on the desktop all test are fine
<m-b-o> balloons: see https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/keyboard-shortcuts the tests with shortcuts are skipped at he moment
<balloons> m-b-o, we should land the feature with the test
<balloons> m-b-o, let me help figure it out with you
<m-b-o> balloons: cool :) MP got approved minutes ago I saw
<balloons> m-b-o, can we wait to land it? have time now to fix?
<m-b-o> ballons: I have time! Is it bad, if it gets merged without proper tests?
<balloons> so if the keyboard shortcuts work on the desktop, where else do they need to work but don't?
<m-b-o> balloons: ah! :)
<balloons> I don't think it's intended they work on the phone right?
<m-b-o> yes
<balloons> m-b-o, so we can make them desktop only test
<m-b-o> yes, I think so
<m-b-o> ballons: I guess I have to set somehow another scenario?
<nik90> msvb-lab: you shouldn't add .qmlproject.user to the version control. It is generated in every user's computer for a project
<m-b-o> balloons ↑
<msvb-lab> nik90: Okay, makes sense. But wouldn't the tab and style settings for a project be useful to duplicate across developers?
<msvb-lab> Are there eventually passwords, paths, or other identifiers that will be stored in the .qmlproject.user file without the developer's knowlege?
<nik90> msvb-lab: yes and no..settings like tab, style setting etc are personal. Every developer has their own. They wouldn't want their own settings to be replaced with yours, wouldn't you agree?
<balloons> m-b-o, we can add a check for what device, and just return if it's not desktop
<nik90> msvb-lab: I don't think passwords or other identifiers are stored in it.
<msvb-lab> nik90: But it seems that paths do eventually get in there.
<msvb-lab> ...and that's bad enough leakage.
<m-b-o> balloons: ok, let me try
<balloons> m-b-o, like if platform.model() != "Desktop" then return
<msvb-lab> nik90: I agree that these files shouldn't be put in revision control, now the question is why aren't there entries by default in the 'ignore' file of a new revision controlled project.
<m-b-o> balloons: same thought :)
<nik90> msvb-lab: all core apps just add that file to their bzrignore file
<msvb-lab> nik90: Do you mean the developer of a new core app manually adds the file to bzrignore?
<msvb-lab> It doesn't seem that the Ubuntu-SDK generates a bzrignore file at all for new projects.
<msvb-lab> ...neither for mercurial '.hgignore'
<msvb-lab> So I wonder why not, since that would be useful wouldn't it?
<nik90> msvb-lab: I guess it would be
<m-b-o> balloons: autopilot-sandbox-run is also "Desktop".... so this alone won't make it
<nik90> msvb-lab: I will file a bug about it
<msvb-lab> nik90: Okay, please tell me the bug number since I might work on it (or at least monitor its progress.)
<nik90> msvb-lab: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1278538
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1278538 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Creating a new QML project should add sensible defaults to the .bzrignore file" [Undecided,New]
<msvb-lab> Okay, thanks.
<balloons> m-b-o, autopilot sandbox isn't an issue
<balloons> m-b-o, so with that change it should run fine through jenkins; it runs fine on the desktop and will continue to run on phablet
<balloons> m-b-o, we could also add a check for the proper behavoir on the phablet devices. What should happen if I try a keyboard shortcut? I guess I'm not sure how I could even invoke it
<m-b-o> balloons: pushed!
<m-b-o> balloons: hmm, you should connect a real keyboard then
<m-b-o> ballons: but with a bluetooth-kb connected to a tablet...
<m-b-o> balloons: but with a bluetooth-kb connected to a tablet...
<m-b-o> balloons: do you have to top approve to trigger jenkins?
<balloons> m-b-o, sure
<balloons> m-b-o, no, don't need to top approve to trigger
<m-b-o> balloons: nope... failed again
<balloons> m-b-o, oO The buildbot is considered desktop
<balloons> let me look closer
<balloons> ok, so statenotfound errors is likely a timing thing
<m-b-o> balloons: in that particular case the sheet wasn't opened
<balloons> m-b-o, I'm pulling your branch
<balloons> m-b-o, I would simply return, instead of "return None"
<m-b-o> balloons: yes, but that wouldn't fix it, I guess
<m-b-o> balloons: going off now, will ping you tomorrow!
<balloons> m-b-o, cu
<m-b-o> cu
<daker> is there any precise ppa for qtdeclarative5-usermetrics0.1 ?
<ybon> I've this message in OSMTouch logs: "Unable to write tile cache file "/home/phablet/.tilecache/queue1" Is there any config to for the app to be able to write on /home/phablet? Can this be some apparmor policy missing?
<sarnold> ybon: check /var/log/syslog for DENIED messages to see if apparmor is related
<ybon> thanks sarnold
<ybon> checking :)
<ybon> Many of this Feb 10 23:20:17 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 2129.702242] type=1400 audit(1392070817.580:649): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1785 profile="me.yohanboniface.osmtouch_OSMTouch_0.1.2" name="/home/phablet/.config/me.yohanboniface.osmtouch.conf" pid=8259 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<ybon> but nothing about the previous path
<popey> you should write to one of the directories you're allowed to via the apparmor profile
<popey> ~/.tilecache doesn't look XDG compliant
<ybon> ah, interesting
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/apparmor/2013-August/004183.html
<ybon> this is the QtLocations default behaviour, btw
<ybon> but I will check how I can take control
<ybon> (I've many thing which I want to override, but for this I need some time to do C++, for now I'm only dealing the qml side)
<popey> jdstrand knows all about this and may have a handy link for reference
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/160813/where-should-i-save-temporary-files-of-the-app-i-am-developing maybe
<ybon> thanks :)
 * ybon reading both links
<jdstrand> ybon (and popey): http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<popey> aha! that's the one, thanks jdstrand
 * popey embookmarkens
<jdstrand> np
<ybon> nice, thanks jdstrand :)
<ybon> I'm not sure I'm able to fix this qml side, though
<sarnold> ybon: hrm, I thought everything was just supposed to work. Perhaps it's in how you're launching the application? see if this is related / useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#Launching_applications
<ybon> ah, intesting, thanks
<ybon> here is my desktop file, in case: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/osmtouch/trunk/view/head:/OSMTouch.desktop
 * ybon reading
<ybon> I do see a ~/.cache/me.yohanboniface.osmtouch/ folder in my phone
<ybon> so I guess in some way the settings are good
<ybon> BUT the QtLocation tilemanager seems to want to do its own way
<ybon> ah, damn
<ybon> seems to be fixed in QT 5.2.0
<sarnold> ooo
<ybon> just as many of the bugs I see in QtLocation
<ybon> seems that I need to employ a bit of my energy to help jumping to QT 5.2.0
<ybon> (instead of taking time to workaround)
<sarnold> I'm surprised moving to 5.2 is as much effort as it sounds.
<ybon> there was a list of bugs tagged 5.2.0 but I can't remember where
 * ybon still a bit lost in all the repositories
<ybon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.2
<sarnold> wowwwweee
<ybon> ah but some have "fix committed"
<ybon> "only" 26 remaining
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-11
<tin-sat> am new user i want to install asterisk what should i download Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Desktop?
<sarnold> ubuntu-desktop will come with networkmanager installed by default, which will complicate just setting up a machine on a given IP address. you can do it with either, but the server version won't have networkmanager and might be less effort to configure as a result.
<tin-sat> so what would you choose and can i install the networkmanager on ubuntu server
<sarnold> tin-sat: I'd chose server, and I'd chose to not install networkmanager :)
<tin-sat> tnx a lot sarnold
<sarnold> tin-sat: have fun :)
<jeevanus> is android sdk for developing desktop application or 1ly for mobile and tablet apps?
<mmazing> i'm looking to learn more about how the dbus system works, can anyone recommend a book/website that can help out? there doesn't seem to be much out there, im trying to break down the datetime-indicator-service but it's a bit complicated and i'm just recently jumping back into C development
<mmazing> i basically want to make something with a custom dbus menu like the datetime indicator
<mmazing> answered my own question i think : package libdbusmenu-gtk-doc
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Get Out Your Guitar Day! \m/
<nik90> I need someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/differentiate-clock-faces/+merge/205507 for me
<nik90> Good morning everyone
<WebbyIT> mhall119, hi :-) In this page code has a wrong indentation: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtQuick.GridMesh/
<mhall119> WebbyIT: thanks, can you file a bug on http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website so I don't forget it?
<WebbyIT> mhall119, yes, sure!
<ybon> what would be the best way to add C++ modules in a qml based app? Adding a ./modules with the C++ files plus referencing the folder in the .qmlproject "importPath" settings is ok?
<nik90> WebbyIT: if you got time, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/differentiate-clock-faces/+merge/205507 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/prep-new-design-part1/+merge/205774 for me
<WebbyIT> nik90, going :-)
 * nik90 hugs WebbyIT
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what was your way to restart unity8 with testability enabled ? the one i was using doesn't seem to be working anymore
<WebbyIT> nik90, mhhh, I find a bug not related to your branch, can you confirm please?
<WebbyIT> bug #1278890
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1278890 in Ubuntu Clock App "In timer page, if you start a preset after the end of previous timer, doesn' t work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278890
<WebbyIT> nik90,
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/differentiate-clock-faces/+merge/205507/comments/481941
<nik90> WebbyIT: will take a look at both
<nik90> WebbyIT: bug confirmed
<nik90> WebbyIT: fixed your comments in both the Mps
<nik90> WebbyIT: however I couldn't fix the timer comment
<WebbyIT> nik90, mhh, I have some problem to runs apps on device :/ It's not related to your branch, but do you have any idea?
<WebbyIT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6915656/
<nik90> WebbyIT: yup I get the same errror :(
<nik90> WebbyIT: seems like an update to qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin is causing this issue
<nik90> bzoltan1: ^^
<nik90> bzoltan1: looks like an update is blocking up from running apps on the phone through qtcreator
<WebbyIT> uff... nik90 ok, I'll wait this evening, I want to try your branch on device before approve them. If for this evening there is no fix, I'll appove them anyway
<nik90> WebbyIT: good call
<om26er> boiko, so we have 2 branches to land
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~iahmad/dialer-app/smart-dialing-test/+merge/205706
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/dialer-app/add_new_tests/+merge/202732
<boiko> om26er: yep, I will try to get those reviewed today still
<om26er> boiko, i have reviewed the first one, if it matters, the second one definitely needs a good look
<boiko> om26er: yep, I will do that in one hour or so
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: bfiller: whenver you have some time, this needs a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-use-timestamp/+merge/205755
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok
<bzoltan1> nik90: let me check it
<WebbyIT> bzoltan1, I just updated and I have no more problems...
<WebbyIT> Setting up qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common (2.8.1.1bzr85saucy0) ...
<WebbyIT> Setting up qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (2.8.1.1bzr85saucy0)
<bzoltan1> WebbyIT: yes, that is what I thought.Sorry guys, we were rolling out couple of changes today...
<WebbyIT> bzoltan1, np, now works well and this it the important :-)
<bzoltan1> WebbyIT: cool :) I hope you guys like the Packaging tab with the facelift ... the integrated review tool is fun... it will get better in the following days. And the latest emulator tweaks are heading to the releasing stage too
<WebbyIT> bzoltan1, woow, thanks :-)
 * WebbyIT goes to see new packaging tab
<bzoltan1> WebbyIT:  feedbacks are appreciated :) we have way too few bug reports
<bzoltan1> WebbyIT: but the real deal is the cmake project support and the click chroot builder ... Now developers can actually create QML + C++ apps and crosscompile in the SDK ... and push the package to the emulator and see it there.
<WebbyIT> bzoltan1, yes, sure, but you guys are doing a great job, I have nothing to complain :)
<bzoltan1> WebbyIT: thanks :) finally the the 's' at the and of "you guys" is correct :) zbenjamin gave a good push to this work
<WebbyIT> great :-)
 * nik90 updates the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
 * ybon too
<ybon> bzoltan1: nice, I confirm that package tab changing maintainer value is fixed, thanks! :)
<nik90> bzoltan1: yup it works perfectly now after the update :)
<nik90> ybon: wow I just noticed :)
<nik90> awesome!!!!!
<nik90> 7:31 PM <bzoltan1> WebbyIT: feedbacks are appreciated :) we have way too few bug reports
<nik90> bzoltan1: ^^ be careful what you wish for :P
<nik90> It will be my pleasure to overwhelm you with bug reports
<bzoltan1> ybon: baby steps :)
<bzoltan1> nik90: unleash the bug reports :)
<nik90> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/+bug/1279015
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279015 in Ubuntu API Website "QML API should be properly indented and color coded in a tablular form" [Undecided,New]
<WebbyIT> nik90, approved both \o/
<mhall119> thanks nik90
<WebbyIT> Ehi Mihir o/ If you have time, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/20140211/+merge/205752? Thanks!
<Mihir> WebbyIT: sure i'll do it i am not on Linux right now as on Office machine
<Mihir> WebbyIT: i need to review two MRs I'll do that by today EOD
<WebbyIT> Mihir, good, thanks :-)
<nik90> WebbyIT: thnx
<nik90> mhall119: more incoming :-)
<mhall119> nik90: bring 'em on
<mhall119> :)
<m-b-o> ping balloons
<balloons> hey m-b-o :-)
<m-b-o> heyho!
<m-b-o> I've tried to add a long timeout to the shortcuts tests, without luck
<m-b-o> balloons: I guess it cannot be fixed in the tests alone. Or what do you think?
<balloons> m-b-o, what's the mp again?
<balloons> did you see david's note about wanting to land the weather branch today?
<m-b-o> https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/keyboard-shortcuts
<m-b-o> yes
<balloons> ahh.. I see I already had this up, lol
<m-b-o> balloons: great! :)
<balloons> okk, yes I'm remembering now
<balloons> m-b-o, so _open_location_manager should check and ensure the location manager appears
<m-b-o> yes
<balloons> let's look at the other failure
<balloons> I'm not sure on the other ones.. off the top, not sure
<m-b-o> balloons all are the same, like no keyboard shortcuts were pressed
<balloons> mm.. yea, watching the vids
<m-b-o> it's always the first assert after the keyboard press_and_release which fails
<balloons> right you are
<m-b-o> and if you look at the jenkins logs, you see that there are registered X11 keyboard pressings
<m-b-o> "Releasing keys 'Ctrl+n' with delay 0.200000" etc pp
<balloons>  right
<balloons> m-b-o, does autopilot-sandbox-run work for you? I remember you mentioning having issues with it
<m-b-o> no, the same issues like in jenkins
<balloons> m-b-o, well they are run very simi;ar
<balloons> ok, so we can reproduce easily enough then
<balloons> m-b-o, so there is still some things that need tweaked in the tests
<balloons> as I said, we should check for the location manager to appear for instance.
<balloons> m-b-o, on the keyboard shortcuts not registering, I'll try increasing delay
<m-b-o> balloons: we check for the locationmanager does appear
<balloons> _open_location_manager doesn't, and the select after it assumes the object exists
<balloons> the delay didn't help :-(
<ybon> How can I add/notify the missing <voicemail> info of my provider in /usr/share/mobile-broadband-provider-info/serviceproviders.xml ?
<ybon> ah https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info :)
<balloons> well, m-b-o I suppose you can release with the tests disabled
<balloons> since they will not be running on the desktop.. but we should file a bug to find out why they won't run in Xvfb. how's that sound?
<balloons> *lol, I meant since they won't be running on the phone
<balloons> m-b-o, so basically, we'll open the bug, disable the tests and reference the bug report
<m-b-o> balloons: great!
<m-b-o> balloons: can I add @skip?
<balloons> m-b-o, yea, just reference the bug in the skip
<m-b-o> okay. the MP does have to wait for the TWC branch anyways (and will conflict with the changed autopilt tests there)
<balloons> it's bizarre it doesn't work, but we don't need to hold things up any longer for it.. it works on the desktop.. I'd just rather have the coverage and testing continue
<m-b-o> makes sense for me
<m-b-o> balloons: added check for the LocationManager
<balloons> m-b-o, perfect. Sorry you had such issues
<m-b-o> nevermind
<m-b-o> it would have been boring ;)
<VP7> i am trying to download emualtore for Ubuntu sdk. i am getting this erro E: Unable to locate package android-emulator
<m-b-o> balloons: you'll open a bug?
<sarnold> VP7: some instructions are here: http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/#
<VP7> i m trying from Ubuntu SDK.. there is a option in Devices..
<balloons> m-b-o, if you can, that would be useful
<m-b-o> balloons: where?
<balloons> so wait, did you file or ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+filebug
<m-b-o> okay, Ill do
<m-b-o> balloons: thanks for you help! :)
<balloons> m-b-o, :-) no problem. sorry we didn't solve the issue
<m-b-o> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1279073
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279073 in Ubuntu Weather App "Autopilot test with keyboard shortcuts failing in autopilot-sandbox-run and jenkins" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan1> VP7:  have you tried the latest SDK release? It has inbuilt emulator support
<bzoltan1> VP7: ehh... I think you are on Saucy or Precise, right?
<bzoltan1> VP7: I am fixing the missing dependencies in the SDK PPA right now... Sorry for the trouble. We are in the middle of rolling out a major facelift on the SDK tools
<zbenjamin> bzoltan1: ok :)
<bzoltan1> hello zbenjamin
<nik90> bzoltan1: I noticed that when I press "Create package" in the packaging tab, I notice the small popup at the botom right which says, "Click Reviewing tool..", but it does not post any output to the console. So I am not sure when the process has completed.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan1: hey
<bzoltan1> nik90: when you press the "Create package" button you should see the "General Messages" blinking and when you click there you see the build logs ... if the Validation area does not show the review json data then the .click package is not created
<nik90> bzoltan1: Where do I see the "General Messages" blinking thing?
<nik90> bzoltan1: here is what I see http://imgur.com/xwKa0LY
<bzoltan1> nik90: onthe bottom of the QtCreator. If it is not there... then click on the icon with up and down arrow
<bzoltan1> nik90: you do not have the validation tool installed
<bzoltan1> nik90: but the package build logs are in the "General Messages" window ... number 6 on your picture
<nik90> bzoltan1: ah I see it now
<nik90> bzoltan1: I see the console output
<nik90> [22:32:31]
<nik90> Package has been created to
<nik90> [22:32:31] /home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Ubuntu-Projects/Flashback/com.ubuntu.developer.nik90.flashback_0.3_all.click
<nik90> [22:32:31] /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_project_click_create finished with code 0
<nik90> bzoltan1: I thought the output would appear in the console that you see in the right pane of the packaging tab
<bzoltan1> nik90: that is cool... but you do not have the validation tool installed ... let's getthat fixed
<nik90> bzoltan1: Is the validation tool not recommended by the qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin? Do I have to install it manually?
<bzoltan1> nik90: it exist only for Trusty at the moment ... it is the click-reviewers-tools
<nik90> bzoltan1: ah okay
<nik90> bzoltan1: yeah I am on 13.10 still
<nik90> :)
<bzoltan1> the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu suggests: click-reviewers-tools
<bzoltan1> nik90: let me see if it is a trivial backport
<nik90> bzoltan1: apt-cache search click-reviewers-tool reveals that there is such a tool. Does this mean the backport to 13.10 is already done?
<bzoltan1> nik90:  seems so ... strange that the dist-upgrade  did not pull it for you
<nik90> bzoltan1: I see the output now :) after installing that package from the SDK PPA
<bzoltan1> nik90: nice :)
<bzoltan1> nik90: zbenjamin will give some love to that output to be more quite and focus on errors/warnings
<nik90> bzoltan1: yup I saw a bug report about that :)
<ybon> I'm not sure to understand differences of use between .pro and .project files. Do I need to switch to .pro if I want to integrate some c++ in my app?
<nik90> ybon: I am not sure if you have to switch to .pro. But I have noticed c++ apps have .pro instead of .project files
<ybon> yeah, I've noticed this too, but I don't understand why at the moment ;)
 * nik90 looks at some basic apps created for the showdown 2013
<ybon> What I'm trying to achieve is make my own plugin for QtLocation, just as https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtlocation/source/0b36e73112b099090f5dcbbc21d172dcc7c97f30:src/plugins/geoservices/osm
<ybon> but I don't get how to reference the cpp files from the .project file
<ybon> I've tried to add it on importPath key, but without success atm
<nik90> ybon: okay here's what I saw from an app called "Saucy Bacon" created for the ubuntu app showdown 2013.
<nik90> It had one basic C++ plugin to help save images
<nik90> the developer uses .qmlproject file but also makes use of cmake to help with building and running the app
<ybon> this one https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon ?
<nik90> I am guessing you should be able to to do it
<nik90> and yes that's the one
<nik90> It is essentially a QML Plugin
<ybon> the think I find weird is that c++ needs to be compiled before as per mentioned in the README
<ybon> I though QtCreator was able to do that at runtime
<ybon> (but maybe I'm just wrong)
<nik90> that's how c++ plugins work
<nik90> if you notice the SDK has qml plugins as well
<nik90> they are precompiled
<nik90> which we then use in our QML apps
<ybon> ok
<nik90> Qtcreator has support now for building the packages for armf architecture right from your desktop
<nik90> dont ask me how..I am not a c++ person :)
<ybon> I'm aware c++ as to be compiled, but I though at dev time QtCreator was doing some wizardries to make our lives easier ;)
<nik90> well if you use the .pro file, it will list the file paths to qtcreator which will help build the app and then run it for you
<ybon> ah
<ybon> well, let's try the .pro way, so :)
<nik90> :)
<ybon> this was the example I was trying to follow, till now: https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/blob/master/CNotes.qmlproject
<nik90> ah
<ybon> ah, this also need manual precompiling
<nik90> I really think there should be a sample ubuntu project with a basic qml plugin to provide a starting point for people like us
 * nik90 goes to report a bug report about this
<ybon> I still need to tame the wild project "Project ERROR: Project has no top-level .qmake.conf file." ;)
<ybon> added a dummy one (from qtlocation itself)
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1279109
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279109 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Provide a sample ubuntu project with a qml c++ plugin" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> feel free to confirm it
<ybon> I've clicked on "affect me"
<ybon> I'm having a look at the plugins in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml
<nik90> good idea
<ybon> they all have plugins.qmltypes and qmldir
<ybon> so adding a .qmake.conf and running qmake, now I have a Makefile created on my plugin folder
<ybon> I've a cpp error running "make" which is a good point at the end :p
<bzoltan1> ybon: In the latest QtC from the SDK PPA there is a "QML Extension Library + Tabbed UI" Check that out. It is a cmake project
<ybon> great thanks :)
<bzoltan1> ybon: you will need to create a click chroot in the Tools -> Options ... -> Ubuntu
<ybon> Though I think I'm now lost in conflict between versions of QtLocation :s
<bzoltan1> ybon: that will take some time
<ybon> ah
<bzoltan1> ybon: after you have created a click chroot (preferable trusty and armhf) you can just simple right click on the project and build+package your app what will have a QML plugin
<ybon> sounds great
<bzoltan1> ybon: at the moment the project structure should look like as the template does ... but you will get the whole picture
<ybon> but I'm not seeing any "chroot" menu in Tools -> Ubuntu
<bzoltan1> ybon: feel free to file bugs and/or ask  me or zbenjamin
<bzoltan1> ybon: Tools -> Options ...
<ybon> oh
<ybon> thanks :)
<bzoltan1> np
<ybon> (ah paste.ubuntu.com seems having problems)
<ybon> bzoltan1: https://gist.github.com/yohanboniface/9d947a7ae69f67c7ee0a I guess I'm missing some python package?
<ybon> humm, Chroot click-ubuntu-sdk-13.10-armhf does not exist
<ybon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1260487 maybe
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1260487 in click (Ubuntu) "click chroot requires debootstrap" [Low,Fix released]
<ybon> no, I have rebootstrap already
<ybon> ah, sounds like I've run on Saucy by error, given the name of the missing file
<ybon> The click target was created successfully \o/
<ybon> damn, the "QML Extension Library + Tabbed UI" template is far from the default QML one I've used, full of CMakeList.txt, I'm better to start a new one a reintegrate my code I think :)
<ybon> bzoltan1: also, there is a strange ../../../../../usr/ that has been created
<ybon> http://imgur.com/5NgcbHn
<sarnold> cute :)
<ybon> :)
<ybon> I'm unable to run the project atm, I'm asked about a missing executable, and I must confess I don't see any entry point (no .project, no .desktop, no .pro)
<ybon> (I've tried to "build" but without any visible output)
<ybon> If I "run in chroot": You do not have permission to access the schroot service.
<ybon> should I run QtC in sudo? :s
<sarnold> ybon: your user account probably needs to be in a specific group to use schroot
<sarnold> ybon: find the groups= line in your /etc/schroot/whatever.conf file to figure out which group
<ybon> ah, nice, thanks
<sarnold> ybon: then use adduser <user> <group> to add your user account to the group. then, probably logout/login is fastest way to make sure that change is propogated..
<sarnold> (you could just use sg or newgrp in a shell that you use to start the QtC...)
<ybon> can the group be "sbuild"?
<ybon> I've many groups line, one per section, with changing values from sbuild, to root, or mix of both
<ybon> also sbuilds-security
<sarnold> ybon: ah, check in /etc/schroot/chroot.d/ for the corresponding configuration file..
<ybon> ah, yep
<ybon> no groups :s
<ybon> users=root,root
<ybon> here is the file https://gist.github.com/yohanboniface/94e432e185d3e7a6058c
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-12
<sarnold> ybon: I don't know the -best- way forward at this point. there might be something that is preferred or not.. but you could probably just add your username to the users= and root-users= line
<sarnold> ybon: (keeping in mind that doing so allows any program run with your user id the actual ability to gain root in the chroot, which can be leveraged to do just about everything...)
<ybon> let's try that :)
<ybon> I was looking on the Options to see anything relevant, but without success at this point
<gaspa> hi, if I'm seeing «module "org.docviewer.file" not found» ... I guess there's something missing... but what?
<gaspa> (trying to run ubuntu-docviewer-app)
<ybon> so perms problem is workarounded, but now Scylla was not far from Charybde: https://gist.github.com/yohanboniface/cd40003c23d0ee5c3a05 ;)
<ybon> At this point, I'm not sure what I've done wrong given that I've just created from template without editing anything
<ybon> but, well, time to sudo to bed for me
<ybon> thanks for your help all :)
<sarnold> ybon: good luck :)
<kenharkey7> can anyone help me set up the sdk?  It seems none of the correct templates are installed
<dpm> morning mzanetti
<dpm> mzanetti, when you've got a minute, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/fix-cmake-build/+merge/205837 ? I'm not sure I can follow what needs to be fixed there
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> dpm: moin
<mzanetti> dpm: done
<dpm> hey :)
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Darwin Day! :-D
<gaspa> hi,
<gaspa>  i'm trying to run ubuntu-docviewer-app, but it returns a «module "org.docviewer.file" not found». Does anyone know which package I'm missing?
<dpm> popey, oh, I've just learned about "phablet-config writable-image", I didn't know there was a special command for it. Up until now I had done it manually. Easier to remember, nice!
<dpm> and phablet-config writable-image --help reveals other interesting stuff!
<popey> neat
<popey> also.. https://gist.github.com/rschroll/8952015
<popey> lets you browse the store
<dpm> oh WOW!
<WebbyIT> gaspa, file-qml-plugin
<dpm> mzanetti, will you join us today on the Reminders hangout? I'd like to discuss tablet designs, and perhaps WebbyIT will be joining us too if he's free from other commitments he's got
<mzanetti> dpm: sure, I can join
<dpm> cool
<kalikiana> popey: why isn't that up somewhere already :-D this is awesome
<popey> it is!
<kalikiana> you mean apps.ubuntu.com? that isn't about touch apps that's desktop
<WebbyIT> mhall119, another bug for you :-) bug 1279309
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279309 in Ubuntu API Website "Title of pages should reflects content of pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279309
<popey> kalikiana: I meant "It is awesome"
<kalikiana> popey: nono it is "Comic Sans is awesome" :-P
<popey> hah ☻
<nik90> dholbach: hey I saw your feedback for my app. Me and popey were trying to debug that yesterday
<nik90> dholbach: do you happen to know how to fix the error "'0.3' does not match freedesktop.org version '1.0'" ?
<daker> nik90: if you know what's wrong there help this guy https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JonathanDOrleans/posts/UbnkzT19nUP
<nik90> daker: yeah I saw his post as well. Will do
<dholbach> nik90, could it be that you edited the version thing in the .desktop file to be 0.3?
<nik90> dholbach: yes..shouldn't I do that?
<dholbach> nik90, no... this version string is supposed to indicate the version of the .desktop file specification by freedesktop.org you use
<dholbach> nik90, just set it to 1.0 and you're all set :)
<nik90> dholbach: can I remove that field from the desktop file?
<dholbach> no
<nik90> ok
<dholbach> ah, maybe you can
<dholbach> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s05.html
<dholbach> "Version of the Desktop Entry Specification that the desktop entry conforms with. Entries that confirm with this version of the specification should use 1.0. Note that the version field is not required to be present. "
<dholbach> REQ: No
<dholbach> but you could just as well set it to 1.0 and leave it like that, never touch it again
<nik90> dholbach: yay it now passes
<dholbach> rock! :)
<dholbach> nik90, let me know when you uploaded it and I'll go review it again
<popey> would you mind hanging fire on publishing?
<popey> I am using nik90's app for a demo video
<dholbach> ah ok
<popey> and need it not published for the video recording
<dholbach> nevermind then
<popey> nik90: is that okay?
<nik90> popey: no problem
<popey> ta
<nik90> dholbach: btw, I cannot upload 0.3 again..
<dholbach> nik90, yep
<nik90> dholbach: does this mean I need to increment it to 0,3.1 or something?
<ybon> Hey there, it's me again :) I'm trying to run the "QML Extension Library + Tabbed UI" template, but I'm stuck in "build in chroot" step, with https://gist.github.com/yohanboniface/cd40003c23d0ee5c3a05 any idea? :)
<dholbach> nik90, exactly
<dholbach> bzoltan, zbenjamin: do you know which issue ybon is running into? ^
<zbenjamin> maybe cmake is not installed in the chroot
<ybon> I've just created the chroot from the options panel
<ybon> should I specify something at this step?
<zbenjamin> ybon: please try to go into the option page where you created the chroot, click Maintain and do a apt-get install cmake there
<ybon> I'm sorry if my questions are dumb, I'm not familiar with c++ ecosystem, just trying to find the best open door to extend OSMTouch :)
<ybon> ok
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> access forbidden it seems
<ybon> I see a terminal window opening and closing in less than one second :s
<ybon> Ah, I've added my user in source-root-users, and now I get the terminal :)
<ybon> installing
<zbenjamin> ybon: after its installed close the terminal and try again
<zbenjamin> ybon: be careful what you do in the terminal, all changes to the chroot are permanent there ;)
<nik90> dholbach: done :) I will wait for popey to finish his recording before publishing
<ybon> ok :)
<ybon> ah, seems better :)
<dholbach> nik90, excellent!
<ybon> [14:24:32] --- Build was finished successfully --- \o/ thanks zbenjamin
<zbenjamin> ybon: perfect! :)
<ybon> now to the next Charydbe or Scylla :)
<nik90> dholbach: can I create an askubunut question for this error? and then send you the link to add to the click reviewers tool?
<nik90> s/askubunut/askubuntu
<dholbach> nik90, sure! that'd be great
<ybon> zbenjamin: should I be able to "run" the project, now? I'm asked about an executable
<nik90> dholbach: http://askubuntu.com/questions/419907/what-does-version-mean-in-the-desktop-file/419908#419908
<dholbach> nik90, awesome, thanks!
<nik90> np :)
<dholbach> nik90, done
<ybon> ah, more info here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1215913
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215913 in qtcreator (Ubuntu Saucy) "QML Extension Library + Tabbed Touch UI needs manual configuration" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mhall119> thanks WebbyIT
<mzanetti> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey
<mzanetti> just saw the new designs shared by Dani
<mzanetti> the import flow shows a list of apps containing the Camera app to import pictures
<mzanetti> do you know if that's working already?
<mzanetti> or any ETA
<mzanetti> just curios because WebbyIT wants to implement the improved camera import flow. but if we're going to get the real import from camera thing, not sure we should keep our own camera stuff around
<dpm> I don't know, but I don't think that's in any near future roadmap. However nerochiaro might be able to tell more about being able to use the camera app from within other apps
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: hey :)
<mzanetti> any idea on this?
<mzanetti> dpm: WebbyIT. so anyways, yeah, I think kenvandine also told me that the camera makes a special case which is not even supported in the media hub yet. so I think too its still worth having our own camera flow for a while
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: please go ahead and make it pretty :)
<WebbyIT> \o/ I'll try my best :)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: it was mentioned at the sprint in cape town, but i don't think it's part of any real plan.
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: ok... so not likely to happen within the next 2 months
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i don't think so
<mzanetti> that's good enough as an answer for now. thanks!
<nik90> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/+bug/1279427
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279427 in Ubuntu API Website "Convergence tutorial doc is missing in 14.04 SDK page" [Undecided,New]
<WebbyIT> Lot of work for Michael :P
<nik90> WebbyIT: lol :P
<nik90> WebbyIT: he did say "keep them coming" -> challenge accepted! :)
<WebbyIT> nik90, couple of days an he changes idea :P
<Laney> This <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-time-and-date-set.png> is supposed to be a Sheet
<Laney> What do you guys think I should use for that?
<mhall119> nik90: what doc is that?
<Laney> I'm trying a Dialog as that doesn't impose any kind of buttons on me, but it's hard to get it to look good
<dpm> balloons, I think that the current Weather app tests rely on contacting the external service for data, could you confirm?
<Laney> Like it doesn't seem that I can display those ListItems there properly; they get black-on-grey
<dpm> balloons, nevermind, clarified with fginther already
<Laney> mpt: ↑ I'm not sure any of the popups we have work for this design... do you know any better?
<Laney> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Popups/
<Laney> should I do it using a page on the stack instead?
<mpt> Laney, it should be a sheet because, unlike stack pages, it isn’t instant-apply
<mpt> How does the Dialog look currently?
<Laney> bad
<Laney> Give me a second to make it more like the design
<nik90> mhall119: I am referring to the doc at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-layouts/
<nik90> which is no longer accesible from http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Layouts/
<Laney> mpt: https://ubuntuone.com/6PckaEWIAcPQm9MGV7EnLR is the closest I can get right now
<Laney> I can probably fix the vertical spacing
<nik90> Laney: why dont you use the dialer widget? It looks more closer to the design
<Laney> That's the DatePicker
<mpt> Laney, ok, looks like you’re battling an immature toolkit
<nik90> Laney: no. I use the Dialer widget for the clock app
<nik90> Laney: zsombi recommended I use it
<Laney> I know about the Dialer
<Laney> but this is DatePicker from the SDK
<mpt> Laney, first problem is that the datepicker is supposed to take up exactly the same area as the OSK. Do you know if there’s a bug report on that?
<Laney> It's not released yet - don't know if it's finalised
<mpt> <http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/header> links to <http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-mainview.html> which is a 404 \o/
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> I don't know of anything to do with making things appear over the OSK or anything like that
<mpt> Laney, you shouldn’t need to do anything special for that, the datepicker widget should *always* appear in exactly the same place/way the OSK does. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDatePickers#Specification>
<balloons> dpm, all set on weather?
<Laney> mpt: I'm not sure anything like that is possible
<Laney> Alas, I've got to go now, will resume tomorrow
<mpt> ok
<Laney> (I was led to believe that DatePicker is the thing we want to use, so was working under that assumption)
<mpt> Yes it is, what I’m trying to say is that this is a bug in the datepicker widget
<mpt> (that’s why I asked if you knew of a bug report on it)
<mpt> Laney, anyway, for when you get back: The header should be a standard Header element, and the “Time” and “Date” rows should be standard ListItems.
<dpm> balloons, I've had a discussion with fginther about what we can do. He needs to figure out how to do it and how much work it will be, but it seems there is a way forward and he'll update us later on today
<balloons> kk
<kalikiana> standing desks are awesome http://xkcd.com/1329/ but apparently people get the wrong impression how it works
 * kalikiana clearly did it wrong all this time
<myNameIsWho> There should be a redirect to this channel lol.
<kalikiana> more on topic: anyone with C++ skills here fancy hacking u1db qml stuff? still searching for reviewers
<myNameIsWho> I am now on the channels    ubuntu-app-dev , ubuntu-apps-dev ,ubuntu-app-devel, ubuntu-apps-devel
<kalikiana> whoever helps out will quickly earn some fame around here I think if that sort of thing matters. many apps use u1db in qml
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  what is it that you want done ?
<myNameIsWho> I have not looked at there classes or anything
<kalikiana> basically team members left and nobody but me likes to do C++ :-]
<kalikiana> there's some reviews with branches https://code.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+activereviews
<myNameIsWho> Everyone likes C++ they just do not know it yet :P
<kalikiana> it would help a ton if you (or anyone interested) would just start checking out the existing bug fixes there
<myNameIsWho> that sounds like a full time job lol
<kalikiana> well, full time maybe if you also start following up with your own branches, depends on you :-)
<myNameIsWho> It looks like there are a lot of MR that have not been pushed
<myNameIsWho> like bug 1212153
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212153 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Synchronization needs authentication support" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212153
<kalikiana> that is a big one indeed, maybe not the one to start with
<kalikiana> say https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/removeDoc/+merge/196301 would be leaner
<kalikiana> already has some discussion on the api
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  that seems to me to be more of a doc thing and not a C++ thing
<myNameIsWho> why not have them invokables on slots ?
<myNameIsWho> 9	     Q_INVOKABLE QList<QString> listDocs();
<myNameIsWho> 30	     Q_INVOKABLE QString lastError()
<myNameIsWho> If I needed to remove a file I would use Qfile to check if it was there and then remove if needed
<myNameIsWho> Or keep it and truncate it I would use QIOStream
<myNameIsWho> anyways I have a question
<myNameIsWho> well a couple
<kalikiana> the situation is this: the existing API lets you remove a document from the database by making it empty - this is documented - yet people don't seem to be very trusting of it and insist there's no proper way to remove stuff
<kalikiana> note: this is part of the database, not a complete file
<kalikiana> a lesson I've re-learnt very often is: the developer designing the api will never get it quite right, whoever uses it has a different perspective
<myNameIsWho> I have a app that is using pageStacks in one of these page's is called "Connections"  . This is the 1st page that  loaded on compleation.  After  the next page is a page "ChatPage" that has 2 other pages in it .  "channels , users"  Chat Page. Here it the Isseue      channels and users can not be moved outside of ChatPage .   And the real issues  is the title  for the Pages.   It keeps on showing the pages that ar
<myNameIsWho> e not visible title.  Even though they are well not visible
<myNameIsWho> I have tried making it so that when the page say  Channels is loaded then I add the title this still show's when it is not suppost to
<myNameIsWho> 2nd question  I have a TextArea that takes text from a C++ source.  So I add/ insert  these "lines"  to the TextArea when they are added.  I am also adding a new line But it does not add the New Line ! .  I will paste th code
<myNameIsWho> http://pastebin.com/BpS6p4Hb
<sarnold> myNameIsWho: looks like you forgot some { } brackets near your if condition
<kalikiana> myNameIsWho: how do you mean not visible? I assume you're pushing the page with push() one by one?
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana, yes
<myNameIsWho> sarnold,  for the if statement ?
<sarnold> myNameIsWho: yes
<myNameIsWho> fixing and tring
<kalikiana> normally PageStack will override visibility to ensure the top of the stack shows, nothing else
<kalikiana> I wouldn't recommend setting visible by hand there
<myNameIsWho> sarnold,  still no deals will take screenshot
<myNameIsWho> Here I will type somethings so that the client see's it
<IRC-Client-Test> that is cool Now I am typing back from the client
<myNameIsWho> Ok
<myNameIsWho> sarnold,  http://i.imgur.com/3uH31fN.png
<sarnold> myNameIsWho: coooool :)
<sarnold> myNameIsWho: can you pastebin your new code?
<myNameIsWho> sure
<myNameIsWho> http://pastebin.com/qUUwtd20
<myNameIsWho> maybe I should just add a new line to the var line ?
<myNameIsWho> New Line ?
<myNameIsWho> new Line ?
<sarnold> myNameIsWho: hrm, nothing stands out. :/ could you append the "\n" directly to the line before adding it to the textarea?
<IRC-Client-Test> yes a New line \o/
<myNameIsWho> yeah but it is still not working 100%
<myNameIsWho> dag
<myNameIsWho> tried amkeing the var               var line = "\n" +  formatter.formatMessage(message)    and also  textArea.insert(textArea.selectionEnd,"\n" + line)      still no deals :(
<myNameIsWho> maybe the wrpmode (which is also not working correctly ) has something to do with it. IDK at this point
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana, as far as the page title's Go  Here is the code http://pastebin.com/eiPtRdrL
<myNameIsWho> See BufferListView and UserListView    .   BufferListViews page title is the one that is alway's shown
<myNameIsWho> when it should be currentBuffer.name
<myNameIsWho> aka the name of the channel that is currently shown
<myNameIsWho> but say on connection to IRC well waiting for the message of the day from freenode and what not this is when  currentBuffer.name is not shown and  BufferListView title is
<myNameIsWho> this is what I do not want to happen
<myNameIsWho> there should be no title at all if there is not a channel title aka currentBuffer.name
<myNameIsWho> I will make a video to show you what I mean
<myNameIsWho> Processing your video. Your video will be live at: http://youtu.be/WMvkkg6MzZc
<myNameIsWho> Ok the Video is live Here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMvkkg6MzZc
<myNameIsWho> see at 15 seconds where it is adding the title "Channels"
<myNameIsWho> this should not be happening
<myNameIsWho> There should be no title  at all if there is no title of currentBuffer.name
<kalikiana> myNameIsWho: so you literally want nothing in there? if so this somewhat goes against the recommendations which say always have a title there
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana, yes
<nik90> myNameIsWho: Would you be pushing your app to launchpad or github? I'd be seriously interested to work on the UI (since my c++ sucks).
<kalikiana> myNameIsWho: intuitively I'd have thought it would say something like "Connecting"
<myNameIsWho> I want it so when there is no title I am going to have a activity indicator running
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  even if that is the case to add a temp title.  It will not work
<myNameIsWho> it always loads the title "Channels"
<kalikiana> myNameIsWho: hmm so did you try adding a fallback for when the channel name is not set?
<myNameIsWho> like   say     title: currentBuffer.name === "" || NULL || undefinded ? "Connecting" :  currentBuffer.name
<myNameIsWho> it shows "Channels "
<kalikiana> actually I wonder just now glancing at the source snippet in the video, Component.onCompleted might result in a race condition
<myNameIsWho> If I take the channel title out in channels it works but then when I click on the option for channels it has no title :(
<kalikiana> so maybe that fires at the wrong time
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  yeah I have tried many different things
<myNameIsWho> that is just what is there ATM
<myNameIsWho> like when the user pushes the channels button it assigns the title.  But it still gives it the title Oo
<kalikiana> how about some property instead? like onIrcBufferChanged or whatever would imply a switch of the channel
<myNameIsWho> that might work. trying now
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  Sure you want to hack on this with me ?
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  I will push the code right now
<nik90> myNameIsWho: yes in the hope that it gets to the store faster :)
<nik90> Also I love coding the ui
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  that is great the store and all. But I do not want to release anything that is unstable
<myNameIsWho> just to let you know
<nik90> Ok
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  it is here lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/ircclient
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  you have to install the libs though first
<nik90> myNameIsWho: okay..I am going yo have dinner. Will ping when done
<myNameIsWho> Ok
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  I have to work in 3 hours just to let you know
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  I have other projects that need work also
<myNameIsWho> like my google-voice regoginition qml plugin
<myNameIsWho> or my google maps , but this can not be done until GPS is better
<myNameIsWho> people say to me "why not publish to store" they are forgetting that there are many bugs in the sdk
<sarnold> myNameIsWho: I understand our sdk developers love bug reports :)
<kalikiana> there's two sides to that a) sdk bugs need reporting b) no app store or not is free of bugs, anyone thinking otherwise is living in a dream world
<kalikiana> maps can work based on ip if gps is harder, or not? I use that with my gps-lacking laptop all the time
<myNameIsWho> +1
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  yeah the gps does work it just takes some time
<myNameIsWho> but also I can not release app that when user is driving and it tells them  to take a right when there is no right be cause it thinks that is is 2 miles away
<myNameIsWho> aka geoubuntu
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  sarnold  example http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/Testing_Directions/files
<kalikiana> you might have higher standards than some car navigation devices I've seen ;-)
<sarnold> as i understand, assisted GPS is entirely lacking; that means waiting the full 12 minutes to get a GPS fix
<kalikiana> though often it's just basic UI stupidity like not being able to see the destination map at will
<myNameIsWho> sarnold,  correct and if I use fallback  aka geoubuntu  then it is not accurate enough
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  yes I often find myself driving around the city to see if the voice works
<myNameIsWho> I also have a email client that i have been working on that needs some love
<myNameIsWho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83hH9r2Ungs
<myNameIsWho> it is a port of trojtia
<kalikiana> neat
<kalikiana> I think a sizeable chunk of ubuntu phone fans are dying for an email app
<sarnold> nice
<myNameIsWho> I als have other things that need love like my ZeroConf/avahi/Bonjour Qml plugin
<myNameIsWho> I can not get that to return only one part of the ip address in my foreach statements
<myNameIsWho> line 56  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/Bonjour_QML_Playground/view/head:/bonjour.cpp
<myNameIsWho> this would be usefull for my file transfer app that transfers stuff wireless  but uses zeroconf oto show all computers that are running ssh
<myNameIsWho> or all workstations
<myNameIsWho> I tried to use this also to help out a dude with his vlc remote control
<myNameIsWho> so that he could have zero network configuration
<myNameIsWho> but there is a bug in vlc;s zeroconf
<myNameIsWho> so I worked around this the same say that apple did with making and registering it when running
<myNameIsWho> aka made a app
<myNameIsWho> but then the strings are to long on the client and it will not return the right amount
<myNameIsWho> where did i put that code ....
<myNameIsWho> https://code.launchpad.net/~vlc-touch
<myNameIsWho> there is also a nice qprocess qml plugin in there
<myNameIsWho> that is stable
<myNameIsWho> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vlc-touch/vlc-touch/streamcontroler/view/head:/vlcprocess.cpp
<myNameIsWho> cherry picked from the sdk and altered to meet my needss
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  Btw that worked I now do not have that stupid title there any more.  Thanks a ton  for helping with this.
<kalikiana> cool
<kalikiana> happy to help
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  I will look at the bugs for udb1 later on in the week. But as you can see I have many things on my plate atm
<kalikiana> you know you're one of the few who actually don't say this as a shallow excuse to watch a movie instead :-P
<kalikiana> (nothing wrong with movies, but you get what I mean)
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  I love the TV that is why I did this...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rju5Hwv2dYI
<kalikiana> wow I wasn't even aware there's a tv layout in unity8
<dkessel> myNameIsWho, hello ;)
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  there is also desktop
<myNameIsWho> hey dkessel
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  needs so much love
<myNameIsWho> I will post code
<myNameIsWho> yeah kalikiana  that is why zerpoconf is so imporant to me.  Because I want to take Hdmpi usb sticks and add Ubuntu touch to them and then use zeroconf to stream stuff to it
<myNameIsWho> so like one can stream things to tv that is connected or where ever they are as. Or even hooking phone to tv . but I think that that is messy. it is hard to find time and money for this.
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  or anyone here is port of unity 8 that needs so much work  lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/unity8-port
<nik90> myNameIsWho: hey I am back
<myNameIsWho> sweet
<nik90> myNameIsWho: so I branch your code and then install the libs?
<nik90> what libs do I need?
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  google hangout ?
<nik90> sure
<myNameIsWho> ok give me a minute or teo and will post link here so others can also join if they want
<nik90> okay
<myNameIsWho> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj7biq30hapaamjdu4hnr2s?hl=en
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-13
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Get a Different Name Day! :-D
<Laney> mpt: by header, do you mean ListItem.Header?
<Laney> because what I had there was the 'title' of the Dialog
<Laney> and those /were/ ListItems - that's one of the reasons I was complaining about Dialogs not being so useful right now
<Laney> I think I get to file some bugs and not do this work right now...
<dpm> mzanetti, what do you think about https://code.launchpad.net/~bobo-324/reminders-app/fix-1273111/+merge/204404 ? I wasn't too sure about the hardcoded width
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... I don't really like it either
<dpm> mzanetti, do you have any suggestion for him to try something else?
<mzanetti> dpm: but I would need to experiment with it myself to figure something more suitable
<dpm> ok
<dpm> mardy, about this MP... https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/app-access/+merge/204191 - could you rebase it to trunk when you've got a minute? Also, does it still require to use a ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts branch that's not yet landed for testing?
<mardy> dpm: it's not landed yet :-(
<dpm> mardy, np, I'd suggest that we wait until it's landed to review the MP, is that ok for you? Or do you expect it to take quite a while for it to land?
<dpm> WebbyIT, mzanetti, I'm going through the branches needing review and I've noticed this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/rtfmplaceholders/+merge/204393 - we decided to put RTF on hold for now as it will require quite a lot of work. Does this branch still needs to be reviewed as the first step to get RTF support, or shall we mark it as WIP?
<Laney> zsombi: timp: Is the DatePicker supposed to implement <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDatePickers#Specification> ?
<WebbyIT> dpm, you can mark it as WIP, I only added icons in toolbar...
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, please put it to WIP
<Laney> That sounds more like an OSK mode than a UITK component to me, but I don't know ...
<zsombi> Laney: yes, in parts. That wiki page is outdated, and noone had time to update it with the desired layouts.
<dpm> done, thanks guys
<zsombi> Laney: it cannot be an OSK layout as it can be invoked from other components than inputs.
<Laney> zsombi: I mainly mean the bit where it's in the same place as the keyboard
<zsombi> Laney: more, it should be shown as popover in form factors > phone
<zsombi> Laney: that is achieved using PickerPanel
<Laney> aha
<zsombi> Laney: you should use PickerPanel to invoke the DatePickers, the other components were made public so it can be included in dialogs, panels, etc
<Laney> can you maybe refer to that from the DatePicker documentation?
<zsombi> Laney: yes, we could, pls file a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit so we can track it
<Laney> done
<zsombi> thx, bug number?
<mardy> dpm: I agree, let's wait
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1279729
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279729 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Refer to PickerPanel from DatePicker's documentation" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> now let me see if I can open one of these from a Dialog ...
<dpm> ack, thanks mardy
<mzanetti> zsombi: is the ExpandablesColumnt to be move to Ubuntu.Components too or should I keep it in ListItems?
<zsombi> mazanetti that can stay there... have you checked my comments on the MR?
<mzanetti> zsombi: yeah, on it
<zsombi> mzanetti: sorry for asking you to split the MR, but it makes sense to have the changes in small separate ones so it can be tracked much easier
<zsombi> especially the fixes on UbuntuTestCase
<mzanetti> :/
<mzanetti> ok
<zsombi> mzanetti: you can have one MR for Expandable and ExpandablesColumn, but have a separate one for the UbuntuListView
<mzanetti> zsombi: ack
<mzanetti> gives more LP karma :D
<mzanetti> always look at the bright side :D
<zsombi> mzanetti ;)
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm going through the work items for reminders as well, could you help me updating their status with the questions here? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6924809/
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, I can help a little with that. although I probably only do real work on reminders next week.
<dpm> mzanetti, that's fine, for now I meant helping by answering the questions and finding out which ones are done and which ones need work :) ^^
<mzanetti> dpm: ack... will walk through the BP items
<mzanetti> there's probably more I've already done by now
<dpm> given the fact that you were quicker implementing features before the work items were even written, I've got no doubt about that :)
<mzanetti> :D
<dpm> mzanetti, if I want to test reminder creation, do I still need to follow a set of steps before I add the reminder? I seem to remember that was the case when you first landed reminder support, but I've not yet had the chance to test them (will do now)
<mzanetti> dpm: yes, the note still needs to be fully downloaded before you can edit the reminder time
<mzanetti> dpm: however, if you already have the branch that downloads visible items, that should do it for you
<dpm> mzanetti, I should have it, that should be in trunk and the 0.4 version that is in the store since yesterday should have included it
<mzanetti> ah, nice
<dpm> let me test that now
<mzanetti> zsombi: first one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/children-to-data/+merge/206139
<mzanetti> zsombi: though jenkins might still complain a bit about this one... I'll watch for its reports.
<zsombi> mzanetti: ok... let's see what J will say about... it used to be unstable... again :/
<dpm> mzanetti, in the reminders tab, what's the checkbox next to each reminder for?
<mzanetti> dpm: I see you're not an evernote user :D
<mzanetti> dpm: its for marking the reminder as done
<dpm> actually I do use it every now and then, but I've never used reminders :)
<dpm> ok, thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, is the "Add reminder" button supposed to be working, or is it not yet implemented?
<mzanetti> dpm: that's not working yet
<dpm> ack, thanks
<mzanetti> iirc. it's been a while
<mzanetti> JamesTait: lol
 * mzanetti just scrolled up to see what day it is
<JamesTait> mzanetti, do you recognise the reference? ;)
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> still found if funny
<JamesTait> mzanetti, http://youtu.be/BLTR8qYWJbQ
<JamesTait> It still may not make much sense in such a short clip, but it adds some context.
<mzanetti> is that rowan atkinson?
<JamesTait> It is indeed. :)
<mzanetti> lol
<JamesTait> mzanetti, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0526716/?ref_=tt_ep_ep1 is the episode in question.
<mzanetti> JamesTait: nice. Will watch it tonight.
<mzanetti> maybe I should watch the whole series
<JamesTait> I'd recommend it. :)
<nik90> dpm: doesn't developer.ubuntu.com have cookies to store the user credentials? It seems I have to login everytime I open the page.
<mzanetti> dpm: ok... updated the BP
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, if I try to shoot a photo on PC with the app I have this error: CameraBin error: "Error while writing to file "/home/rpadovani/.cache/com.ubuntu.reminders/"."
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, is it a know issue?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hmm, no
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: does the directory exist?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yap
<mzanetti> wait... why isn't there a filename?
<mzanetti> it /should/ generate some filename like image_1002141215.jpg
<mzanetti> anyways, no its not known... you'd need to debug it.
<mzanetti> if you can't find the issue, let me know
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, dunno, If I change  camera.imageCapture.captureToLocation(cameraHelper.importLocation); with only  camera.imageCapture.capture(); it works as expected
<popey> nik90: ubuntu single sign on requires sign on daily i believe
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yeah, but then it tries to store it to /home/phablet/Pictures/ on the phone
<mzanetti> which won't work
<daker> nik90: developer.u.c is different from myapps.developer.u.c
<dpm> thanks mzanetti
<dpm> nik90, I'd have to check. The store is actually a separate process running django
<Laney> Can I change the text colour of a ListItem.SingleValue?
<Laney> They appear as black-on-grey when used inside Dialogs
<WebbyIT> lol, mako compiles reminders-app faster than my secondary computer
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I have same error on mako, I tried also to give 777 permissions to the folder and to explicit the name of the file
<WebbyIT> QCameraImageCapture error: "Could not save image to /home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.reminders/"
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I think its not the write permissions, but the fact that it doesn't generate a filename
<mzanetti> but that used to work... really strange it doesn't any more
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, you're right: camera.imageCapture.captureToLocation(cameraHelper.importLocation + "111.png"); works
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: actually it should generate a filename on its own if there isn't one given...
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: well, you can just put one in there... e.g. cameraimport.jpg
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: iirc the cameraHelper cleans it up after attaching to the note
<mzanetti> so it shouldn't be an issue that the filename is always the same
<mzanetti> but please try all possible scenarios...
<WebbyIT> yes, I'll do some try
<dpm> WebbyIT, once you're done with the camera, if you are interested in something else to look into, I've just filed bug 1279779 and bug 1279780
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279779 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Reminders tab needs sorting by date and time" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279779
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279780 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Reminder creation views needed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279780
<WebbyIT> dpm sure, thanks :-)
<WebbyIT> I've also seen that you shared file on GDrive,
<dpm> yeah, the tablet designs look nice :)
<WebbyIT> Yap :)
<mzanetti> dpm: WebbyIT: hey. creating a reminder is a bit of an issue
<mzanetti> dpm: the thing is, reminders are normal notes
<mzanetti> on the evernote website you can't create a reminder directly but you need to create a note and the set the reminder flag to it
<mzanetti> according to the wireframes we're supposed to create only a reminder, which would probably result in an empty note. not sure that's really a good idea
<dpm> mzanetti, oh, I see. We should sync up with Dani on that, thanks for the heads up
<elopio> alex-abreu: ping? I would like to remind you about https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/webbrowser-app :D
<alex-abreu> elopio, oh ... ok I ad it to my review list
<elopio> thanks.
<dpm> mardy, if we'd like to test contact/calendar syncing, I'm being told that there are some packages in a PPA that we could use. Could you help us with some advice?
<mardy> dpm: yes, there's a SyncEvolution package in the phablet-team PPA which supports Online Accounts
<dpm> mardy, cool, thanks. What will that package give me? What should I be looking for when testing?
<jdstrand> kalikiana: hey, I'm using u1db as a storage and it works great. is there documentation on how I can hook it up to u1 for syncing across devices?
<kalikiana> jdstrand: that isn't in trunk yet - I have nobody who wants to review it cause it's c++ :-]
<jdstrand> heh, ok :)
<kalikiana> unless you happen to have some time for that *wink, wink*
<jdstrand> heh, not in the immediate future, but maybe at some point
<kalikiana> in case anybody with c++ skills wants an easy road to fame https://code.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+activereviews code is there, only review/ testing needed ;-)
<dpm> kalikiana, is https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/syncWithU1/+merge/202508 the main one that needs to be reviewed to get u1 support?
<kalikiana> dpm: yes
<kalikiana> there's some potential follow-ups but that gets things essentially working
<ybon> Bazaar workflow question: you guys track each branch of a project in a separate directory? I.e. no way to "git checkout" like?
<dpm> ybon, bzr is a bit different, each branch is separate
<ybon> ok
<ybon> that's what I'm understanding
<mardy> dpm: do you have access to this document? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1awk0wL88oTt1jXpnv1FenFcF9Dy5CEBxVTjGWBtx5YU/edit#heading=h.8c5s45jwpl4f
<mardy> dpm: but don't follow the instructions there, yet
<dpm> mardy, ok, I can see it, but I'll wait on your instructions :)
<mardy> dpm: get this, first: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/+junk/sync-server
<ybon> popey: I'm afraid I'm starting by adding more issues :s
<dpm> mardy, sure, what does it do?
<mardy> dpm: it contains the .service and .application files that are needed to link SE to OA
<mardy> dpm: try to build it (I'm not sure it builds, actually...)
<dpm> mardy, gotcha. So it's a matter of building it, installing it and then following the instructions in the doc?
<mardy> dpm: yes, make sure that the .service and the .application files get installed
<mardy> dpm: then follow the document starting from point 3
<dpm> mardy, ok, thanks
<dpm> mardy, one last question: will this work both on desktop and on the phone?
<mardy> dpm: yes
<dpm> ok
<mardy> dpm: or maybe it won't work in either :-p
<mardy> ;-)
 * dpm gets prepared to break things
<ybon> pkunal-parmar: is that a typo: function gloablModel() ? :)
<pkunal-parmar> yes :)
<pkunal-parmar> I think I changes it in some MR,
<ybon> ok :)
<pkunal-parmar> which are current in review
<ybon> ok
<ybon> pkunal-parmar: when I delete an event, it doesn't get deleted from the UI, is it worth I try to debug this?
<pkunal-parmar> no
<dpm> I think this might be because of eds not being up to date in 13.10
<ybon> ah
<pkunal-parmar> I think, problem is your EDS version
<ybon> but I've pulled the coreapps ppa
<ybon> it isn't enough?
<dpm> it still might be behind of the version where that bug was fixed
<ybon> ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily this one
<ybon> ok
<dpm> that's what I meant earlier on when I mentioned that it might be a bit behind. I should have been more clear, sorry
<ybon> no pb :)
<ybon> so do you know how I get the good version of EDS?
<pkunal-parmar> ybon, if you want to start contributing, then you can check how we can add support for setting date in NewEvent
<ybon> I'm ok with that :)
<pkunal-parmar> dpm, do you know when DatePicker is landing ?
<ybon> but I think I should update my EDS before doing anything ;)
<pkunal-parmar> right
<dpm> ybon, the only way is to backport the trusty version to 13.10 in the PPA, but I'm not sure if anyone will have the time for that, as we're all focused on trusty and getting ready for the release
<ybon> ahem
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, I don't know the status of DatePicker, but I think zsombi might know more
<ybon> are you guys on Trusty on your desktop?
<dpm> I'm on trusty on my desktop and 13.10 on my laptop
<dpm> trusty has been quite solid so far
<ybon> is it stable enough for day to day work?
<ybon> okay
<dpm> also the upgrade
<dpm> yeah, it is for me
<ybon> ok, so maybe I should do that
<zsombi> pkunar-parmar: DatePicker as well as PickerPanel had been released afaik
<zsombi> pkunar-parmar: the docs at least show them http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.PickerPanel/
<pkunal-parmar> I was able to use Picker panels, but datepicker was not available
<pkunal-parmar> but I will check
<pkunal-parmar> ybol, I will go to sleep now, you can mail me if you need any help
<ybon> pkunal-parmar: I guess ybol is me? :)
<pkunal-parmar> yes :), sorry for typo
<ybon> ;)
<ybon> where can I find you email, in case of need? :)
<dpm> ybon, you can find the e-mail of the developers in the project in LP, let me give you the link
<ybon> dpm: he has given me his email in pm :)
<ybon> but thanks :)
 * ybon off to the harbour master to get a better Internet to upgrade
<dpm> ok, cool, in any case, if you're logged in to LP and their e-mail is not set to hidden, you can find them here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev
<ybon> ok thanks :)
<om26er> renato, ping
<ybon> humm "Could not calculate the upgrade" aborting
<ybon> is there a fancy thing to do to release-upgrade on an alpha?
<ybon> humm, many many Broken package, not sure is doable for me at this stage :(
<ybon> dpm: here is the list of broken packages when I try to upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6926413/ so I think I'm in 13.10 for now :/
<ybon> plan B was to compile the Trusty version of EDS over Saucy, right?
<ybon> is this the package we are talking about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server ?
<balloons> ping nik90
<dpm> ybon, the package is the Qt E-D-S plugin
<ybon> dpm: aaah, thanks :)
<ybon> -- Installing: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/organizer/libqtorganizer_eds.so
<ybon> ^^ dpm :)
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1269578
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1269578 in Autopilot Qt Support "Autopilot cannot access MediaPlayer component" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> balloons, regarding ur comment in the merge earlier
<balloons> ahayzen, yes ty.. notice they backed out the "fix" it broke things
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah lol
<balloons> but it's still a critical bug
<balloons> ahayzen, apparently it's on target to be fixed again next week :-)
<balloons> it's a good bug that you found
<ahayzen> balloons, cool :)
<ahayzen> balloons, could i ask for ur opinion on another MP?
<balloons> ahayzen, certainly
<ahayzen> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<ahayzen> balloons, read this comment https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171/comments/480172
<ahayzen> balloons, basically there was an animation not occurring before, which i've now fixed ... but how do i go about creating a test which would fail before and work now (so basically detects the animation occurring?)
<ybon> what's the best way to have a "nexus" host to be able to run calendar app tests (as in  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/testrun.sh ) ?
<balloons> ahayzen, sorry, got distracted
<ahayzen> balloons, np
<balloons> ahayzen, Leo is asking for lower level tests.. that is something in the sdk isn't being well tested
<ahayzen> balloons, so wht should i do?
<balloons> you managed to find it because it broke something
<balloons> Leo is just concerned that it could regress again
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah it broke our move from our custom swipe delete => SDK
<balloons> imho, if elopio is happy with the merge in the toolkit, file a bug to get the test added to the sdk
<balloons> I realize that might just bury it, but they are two different things
<balloons> I wouldn't hold your merge on the basis of the other.. but as he said, it needs a qml test for the sdk to test for this
<ahayzen> balloons, ok, i'll probably try and talk to tim at some point as i need someone to approve it anyway
<elopio> ahayzen, balloons, yes, just that. Please talk to somebody on the toolkit, and they will either help you writing that missing test, or tell you to file a bug and assign it to somebody.
<elopio> ahayzen: thanks for working on it.
<ahayzen> elopio, thanks for ur help
<ybon> popey: around?
<nik90> popey: hey, sry I missed the clock app meeting today
<ybon> anyu idea why there is no .desktop file in the calendar-app?
<ybon> -u
<nik90> ybon: there is a desktop file for the calendar app.
<nik90> ybon: bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop.in
<ybon> ah, desktop.in is valid too?
<ybon> but so why the manifest.json doesn't point this one?
<nik90> ybon: all core apps have transitioned to cmake. As a result the source could indicate .desktop.in while after building the click package it is converted to .desktop
<nik90> I do not know how exactly it works since the commit was not done by me
<ybon> ah
<ybon> interesting
<ybon> but then when I do "Ctrl-F12" to run the app on the device, it fails
<ybon> looking for the .desktop that does not exist
<nik90> what really?
<ybon> I sware :)
<nik90> I will just the clock app since it just made the transition recently...give me a minute
<ybon> I give you this minute with pleasure :)
<nik90> ybon: shit you are right!
<nik90> balloons: ping
<ybon> also, while you are here nik90: any idea how I set up the "nexus" hostname for running the unittests?
<ybon> I don't think I can add a port in /etc/hosts
<nik90> ybon: sry not sure about running unittests on devices
<ybon> I just see a "testrun.sh" that want to do that
<ybon> how do you run test usually?
<ybon> I mean autopilot
 * ybon noob
<nik90> ybon: I run autopilot tests on the device using a script given by popey
<nik90> You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721815/
<ybon> wow :)
<nik90> yup popey is a magic bot :)
<ybon> I was expecting some "make autopilot" wizardrie ;)
<ybon> is there a commit comment convention on bazaar/launchpad? Like in git, only 70 chars for first line, then jump a line, then others lines
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-14
<Guest50546> I wanted to try Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts in my app but, when I try to import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts I need to provide also the version number. I tryed with 1.0 and 0.1 but it didn't work so, what is the version number? :D
<popey> nik90: np ☻
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Donor Day! :-D
 * kalikiana likes how JamesTait comes up with unexpected days on even the most predictable dates
<JamesTait> I aim to offer something a litle different. ;)
<dpm> hey nik90, afternoon! I'm not following clock development as closely as I used to these days. Where do we stand in terms of landing convergent designs? I saw your spec, but I'm not sure how far the implementation is. Is this something you think we could show at MWC in 2 weeks?
<dpm> i.e. it'd be really cool to have a phone and tablet with clock and different layouts next to each other
<nik90> dpm: hey good afternoon
<dpm> hey :)
<nik90> dpm: I am waiting on iBelieve to finish his convergence implementation
<nik90> dpm: iBelieve's implementation won't use the new design, but atleast we will have a basic convergent layout
<dpm> nik90, ah, I remember that branch, I tested it. Is there anything currently blocking it landing?
<nik90> dpm: the new designs proposed by Lucas are on hold (implementation wise) since popey advised me that there would be changes to the bottom panel and hence it is recommended to put it on hold until they are revealed.
<popey> yeah, we expected those sooner
<popey> but they're not coming for a bit.
<nik90> dpm: It has a critical blocker where when you transition from tablet to phone mode, the clock app would crash
<popey> waiting on review within design team.
<nik90> popey: ah okay
<popey> I say we don't block on them and implement the tablet design we have
<nik90> popey: okay
<dpm> +1
<popey> because any changes to top  and bottom interaction will not arrive anytime real soon
<dpm> nik90, is the cause of the crash known?
<dpm> hm, LP seems to be down for me, so I can't have a look :(
<nik90> dpm: it is something to do with the flickable we are using..the MP doesn't change it properly while changing from tablet to phone causing it to fail
<nik90> dpm: I will work with iBelieve to get it done by this weekend.
<dpm> awesome
<nik90> popey, dpm: Either of you have a nexus 7 to test the branch when it is done?
<popey> nexus 7 doesn't do tablet mode yet
<dpm> I don't but popey now has :)
<popey> however I stole a nexus 10
<popey> uh
<popey> borrowed
<dpm> a N10
<nik90> ok
<popey> annoyingly you can't take screenshots on n10 so i'll have to do shakycam pics
<nik90> I can test it on the desktop as well, but I wanted some good screenshots
<popey> but yeah, just fire stuff at me and I can test it
<nik90> but no worries. I will let you know
<nik90> when it is done
<popey> bug 1276683
<ubot2`> popey: Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1276683 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276683). The error has been logged
<popey> not sure when tablet mode on n7 will be available
 * popey stabs launchpad
<dpm> it seems LP is definitely offline
<dpm> nik90, it might make sense to add a milestone in LP for MWC and target a set of bugs and features (I'd file a bug for convergence and target it too). What do you think?
<nik90> oh come on LP..not the best time to go down
<nik90> dpm: the entire v1.6 milestone is dedicated to MWC :)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> great to see you're always one step ahead :)
<nik90> hehe
<dpm> nik90, do you happen to remember which date you targeted it for?
<nik90> dpm: it reads 17th Jan 2014..which is obviously incorrect..I need to update it
<nik90> dpm: The plan was to release 1.6 today to the phone
<nik90> dpm: unfortunately the alarm tests are being blocked by the SDK toolkit release. That's what I am waiting for
<nik90> I am coordinating with balloons and elopio on this
<andrea_> what is the version of Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts  that I have to use? SDK asks me to specify a version, I tried 1.0 and 0.1 but it's not one of these :D
<dpm> nik90, oh, that should get unblocked asap, I'll have a chat with them this afternoon as well
<nik90> dpm: awesome
<nik90> dpm: I will request a clock app click package to the phone on Monday.
<dpm> I'll file a bug for the initial convergence design and target it to the milestone too
<dpm> cool
<nik90> thnx
<ybon> dpm: ping :)
<dpm> hey y :)
<dpm> hey ybon :)
<ybon> :)
<dpm> clearly tab completion fail
<ybon> so I've been able to fix my EDS yesterday, and to start working :)
<ybon> now, next step should be to run unittests
<ybon> it seems a little bit magical to me at the moment, do you know how to run unittests of calendar-app?
<dpm> oh wow, nicely done! Did you upgrade to trusty or did you backport the latest eds to 13.10?
<ybon> backport
<ybon> too much non ported package for what I've seen
<ybon> (for my usage)
<ybon> I've worked on datepicker: https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker
<ybon> (as suggested by Kunal)
<ybon> also provided this small patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1279933 for event displayed twice
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279933 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Event starting at 0:00 displayed also the day before in day view" [Undecided,New]
<ybon> but I need to run unittests to be able to finish the work and submit it :)
<dpm> ybon, awesome. We don't have unit tests in calendar (I think), but we do have integration tests with autopilot. You can either run the tests locally or submit your merge proposal and Launchpad will run the tests for you
<ybon> I can go and hack to see how I can run them, but I guess people already working on the calendar app will give ineresting clue, and so it's better not to spend time on my own on this
<ybon> oh, yeah, I meant integration tests
<ybon> ah, interesting that LP do it (I guess with CI?)
<dpm> yeah, CI with Jenkins
<ybon> anyway, it's better if I run them locally before pushing
<dpm> and autopilot
<ybon> cleaner, I mean
<ybon> not to push bugged things ;)
<ybon> I've seen a "testrun.sh"
<ybon> which expects a "nexus" hostname
<dpm> so you'll need to run them with autopilot, not sure what that script does, though
<dpm> let me have a look
<ybon> thank you
<ybon> but if you don't use to run the tests yourself, so don't lose time, I can send an email to Kunal
<dpm> ybon, someone in the channel should be able to help. Running the tests is something generic for all core apps, not specific to calendar
<ybon> great
<nik90> bzoltan: ping
<nik90> bzoltan: Just leaving message for you :)
<nik90> bzoltan: After the core apps transition to using cmake, I am unable to run any of the core apps on the phone through qtcreator.
<nik90> bzoltan: Here is the error log that I get when I try. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6931256/
<daker> nik90: look if you have ubuntu-clock-app.desktop [14:49:57] cat: converge-clock-tab/ubuntu-clock-app.desktop: No such file or directory
<nik90> daker: yup that's true. As part of the cmake transition, the .desktop was changed to .desktop.in
<nik90> daker: I realise if I add one temporarily, it will work however I was looking for an official solution
<daker> ok
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: ^^^^^^^^
<bzoltan> nik90: I hear you, but I am dead busy at the moment. zbenjamin will be at you service :)
<nik90> bzoltan: no worries..thnx
<nik90> zbenjamin: let me know if want more info on this
<zbenjamin> nik90: i'll look into it
<nik90> thnx
<bzoltan> nik90: one thing I can tell you from the top of my head that the present solution is pretty sensitive for the project structure... like directories
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: yeah i guess its because the make install is doing something wrong
<nik90> bzoltan: ah okay
<nik90> bzoltan: I will have to discuss with balloons (who did the transition) as to why the cmake transition is required since testing on device through qtcreator is quite crucial to quickly testing on device.
<nik90> balloons: pls ping me when you come online
<zbenjamin> nik90: do you ahve the code somewhere?
<zbenjamin> have
<nik90> zbenjamin: lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90> zbenjamin: the cmake transition has already been pushed to trunk. So you can just grab the trunk.
<zbenjamin> nik90: basically you need to have a make install target that does the right thing, as our template does
<nik90> zbenjamin: okay. Can you point me to the template file?
<zbenjamin> wait i'll first check what is going wrong
<zbenjamin> the template file would be   new project -> tabbed ui with backend
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah okay
<dpm> nik90, balloons can give you more details, but I think the cmake transition was needed to make testing and click package building easier, but it should have not affected app development. Although I see that it does now.
<nik90> dpm: I will talk to balloons when he comes online. I am sure the fix will be something small and easy enough to push to trunk asap.
 * ybon interested too for calendar-app :)
<nik90> ybon: I figured ;-)
<ybon> :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: i think its because your .desktop files name has the wrong format, let me try something
<nik90> ok
<zbenjamin> nik90: i think thats it , creator expects the desktop file to be named like:   ProjectName.desktop , in your case that would be com.ubuntu.clock.desktop
<zbenjamin> err wait
<nik90> zbenjamin: but before the transition, the desktop file was called ubuntu-clock-app.desktop
<zbenjamin> yes thats it
<zbenjamin> i'm currently looking up from where creator gets the desktop file name
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok the current version of creator requires the desktop file to be named like the cmake project
<nik90> zbenjamin: so it should be com.ubuntu.clock.desktop
<zbenjamin> yes atm
<nik90> zbenjamin: okay. I will do that for now.
<nik90> zbenjamin: I am guessing I will need to modify the cmake file to look for the updated desktop file
<nik90> to fix this permanently in the trunk
<zbenjamin> yeah , bzoltan any other idea about that? Basically we require the desktop file to have the same name as the cmake project.
<nik90> dpm, popey: Do you know who to talk to about Ubuntu Layouts components in the SDK? I am having some trouble troubleshooting an issue that I have.
<dpm> nik90, I think zsombi did the original designs, but he seems to be offline, perhaps Kaleo would know more about Layouts?
<nik90> dpm: There was one more person who replied a long time to my questions..unfortunately I don't remember his nick or name :/
<nik90> I think it was greyback_
<dpm> nik90, ah, yeah, he could probably help too, but he's not on the SDK team
<greyback_> nik90: hey. Info on Layouts? I can try, it's been a while...
<nik90> greyback_: hey. I am using ItemLayout to position a label in tablet mode, however when I use anchors.horizontalCenter: parent.horizontalCenter it is not in the center of that parent.
<nik90> greyback_: However if I resort to manually defining the Label inside the Layouts instead of using ItemLayout, then it works
<nik90> greyback_: here is a screenshot -> http://imgur.com/fWD6iu8
<greyback_> nik90: hmm, can you see/guess what parent it is being centered to? Are there any log messages being printed to your console?
<greyback_> nik90: some code would help me understand a lot better tbh
<nik90> greyback_: let me push the code to a branch. 1 min
<nik90> greyback_: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/converge-clock-tab
<nik90> greyback_: The code I am referring to is in Clock/ClockPage.qml
<greyback_> nik90: looking...
<bzoltan1> zbenjamin: nik90: yes we have this restriction
<greyback_> nik90: well looks like there's an SDK bug to start. If I run that, resize to phone, then resize to tablet it crashes: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<greyback_> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[regs]
<greyback_>   RAX: 0x00007FFFF79B06B0  RBX: 0x78F685107DD639FA  RBP: 0x0000000000B2F358  RSP: 0x00007FFFFFFFCD40  o d I t s z a p c
<greyback_>   RDI: 0x78F685107DD639FA  RSI: 0x0000000000C34AF0  RDX: 0x00007FFFFFFFCDD0  RCX: 0x0000000000000001  RIP: 0x00007FFFF74E4379
<greyback_>   R8 : 0x0000000000000002  R9 : 0x00007FFFCCBDA2C0  R10: 0x00000000FFFFFFFD  R11: 0x0000000000000478  R12: 0x0000000000C34AF0
<greyback_>   R13: 0x00007FFFFFFFCDD0  R14: 0x0000000000000000  R15: 0x0000000000B2F340
<greyback_>   CS: 0033  DS: 0000  ES: 0000  FS: 0000  GS: 0000  SS: 002B				
<greyback_> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[code]
<greyback_> => 0x7ffff74e4379 <QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext()+9>:	mov    rax,QWORD PTR [rdi+0x18]
<bzoltan1> greyback_: that was nice
<greyback_>    0x7ffff74e437d <QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext()+13>:	test   rax,rax
<greyback_>    0x7ffff74e4380 <QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext()+16>:	je     0x7ffff74e4390 <QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext()+32>
<greyback_>    0x7ffff74e4382 <QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext()+18>:	add    rsp,0x8
<greyback_>    0x7ffff74e4386 <QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext()+22>:	pop    rbx
<greyback_>    0x7ffff74e4387 <QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext()+23>:	pop    rbp
<greyback_>    0x7ffff74e4388 <QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext()+24>:	ret
<greyback_>    0x7ffff74e4389 <QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext()+25>:	nop    DWORD PTR [rax+0x0]
<greyback_> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<greyback_> QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext (this=0x78f685107dd639fa) at qml/qqmlcontext.cpp:812
<greyback_> 812	qml/qqmlcontext.cpp: No such file or directory.
<greyback_> gdb$ bt
<greyback_> #0  QQmlContextData::asQQmlContext (this=0x78f685107dd639fa) at qml/qqmlcontext.cpp:812
<greyback_> #1  0x00007fffccbd5891 in PropertyAction::PropertyAction(QObject*, QString const&, PropertyAction::Type) () from /usr/l
<greyback_> ah sorry
<greyback_> nik90: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6931751/
<bzoltan1> :D
<greyback_> nik90: would you mind logging that with the SDK please?
<nik90> greyback_: But I haven't defined the Layouts for the Phone Interface yet
<greyback_> nik90: well, either way it shouldn't crash
<nik90> +1
<nik90> greyback_: hmm I might need to create a sample app before reporting the bug
<nik90> greyback_: but let's assume that the user doesn't resize the app. I still am unable to figure out why the label is out of place
<greyback_> nik90: true that would be appreciated, but worst case, a quick bug pointing to that branch would do
 * nik90 is creating the bug as he is typing now
<greyback_> nik90: yep, I'm trying to figure that out
<greyback_> nik90: I think you're doing the right thing. I suspect SDK bug
<nik90> greyback_: ah :(
<nik90> greyback_: btw how did you get the crash output? When I try to reproduce the bug, the program just crashes on me
<greyback_> nik90: I ran it with gdb, like this:  gdb /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<nik90> greyback_: ah..thnx
<greyback_> nik90: np. But sorry about the bugs!
<nik90> greyback_: no worries, I just hope they get fixed quicker
<greyback_> nik90: I'm not aware of many users of Layouts atm, so you might be hitting some rough edges
<nik90> greyback_: true
<balloons> nik90, I saw a bit of your conversation this morning.. we can change the filename and the cmake name. I followed the format that sergio used originally, but the naming doesn't matter as long as we stay consistent
<nik90> balloons: yeah that would be nice since I understand cmake helps us use click-buddy but we shouldn't regress on the qtcreator launching capability.
<nik90> balloons: would you be able to propose a MP to fix it. I can test it and even propose it to other core apps. I just need an example.
<balloons> so if I change things quickly, want to confirm it works?
<balloons> sure
<nik90> balloons: definitely!
<balloons> mmm
<balloons> nik90, so I made the changes, but I'm not seeing it run
<nik90> balloons: do you still see the same error I had?/
<nik90> zbenjamin: ^^
<balloons> nik90, I don't know, lol
<zbenjamin> balloons: whats the error you see?
<zbenjamin> in the general messages tab?
<zbenjamin> balloons: maybe try to right click on the project and click build in chroot
<zbenjamin> balloons: then run on the device
<nik90> balloons: when you press ctrl+f12 in qtcreator, you should see the console output in the general messages tab at the bottom
<balloons> right.. I have no output
<balloons> I never used that shortcut.. so I don't know
<zbenjamin> nik90: the thing is, creator supports only binary projects with cmake, we have no support for compiling for arch "all"
<balloons> let me just commit and you try nik90
<nik90> balloons: ok
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah
<zbenjamin> nik90: currently it does some assumptions that only work with that
<zbenjamin> nik90: that will change in future versions
<balloons> nik90, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/qtcreator-cmake-fix
<balloons> o.. ctrl+f12 requires device eh?
<nik90> balloons: yup :P
<balloons> that's the issue. I thought it would spawn locally also for some reason
<nik90> balloons: doesn't work..same issue
<balloons> the desktop file is as expected now right?
<nik90> balloons: but it could be due to the reason zbenjamin mentioned above
<balloons> we can name it anything.. just have to update the cmake to specify
<balloons> nik90, does it need to be called ubuntu-clock-app.desktop instead?
<balloons> is that how it worked in the past?
<nik90> it was called ubuntu-clock-app.desktop before yes
<nik90> balloons: I tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/6932056/
<nik90> didnt work
<nik90> I added ubuntu-clock-app.desktop
<balloons> I'm confused why having a cmake file would break that
<balloons> nik90, if you checkout the last version before all the cmake changes, does it work?
<nik90> balloons: will try now
<zbenjamin> balloons: the desktop file has to be named like the cmake project
<nik90> balloons: as of rev 337 it works
<zbenjamin> balloons: the thing is , inside creator we only know the project name you put in at the top of the cmake file, because creator has no real cmake parser we needed to do add some requirements
<zbenjamin> so if you have project(com.ubuntu.clock),  your desktop file would be com.ubuntu.clock.desktop until we can sort that out
<balloons> ok, so nik90 if in addition to changing the file back you have to name the project the same
<nik90> balloons: trying now
<balloons> zbenjamin, yes but using com.ubuntu.clock didn't work.. or perhaps it didn't because I'm crazy :-)
<balloons> nik90, I guess make sure the project also is insync
<zbenjamin> balloons: did you rebuild after you changed it? now you have cmake just hitting run on device won't do the trick
<nik90> zbenjamin: what really
<nik90> zbenjamin: so I need to rebuild it and then press Ctrl+F12
<zbenjamin> nik90: basically yes
<zbenjamin> nik90: i know its not pretty yet, but it will get better, promise :)
<nik90> balloons: do I build the clock app now by running cmake in the root folder?
<balloons> yep
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm not sure you saw it yet, but we've had more contributions to Reminders \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~bobo-324/reminders-app/fix-1279783/+merge/206341
<mzanetti> dpm: heh, yeah, saw it today morning. but we're kinda in a MWC crazyness in unity8
<mzanetti> will check it out soonish
<dpm> mzanetti, I can imagine. I'll try to have a look myself over the weekend
<myNameIsWho> ping mhall119
<myNameIsWho> Hi nik90  it is I
<nik90> myNameIsWho: hey
<nik90> myNameIsWho: so what exactly do we need the extra permission for?
<myNameIsWho> so yeah like I was saying there is a couple of things that we need to figure out for that ^^
<myNameIsWho> kenvandine,  is friends dev ?
<myNameIsWho> they are using notify-send correct ?
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  the main thing is when user gets pm or pinged then they will get a notifaction popup and sound
<myNameIsWho> and I want it so that the EU can turn it off if they want to
<myNameIsWho> EU = endUser
<nik90> myNameIsWho: I am guessing the unity 8 notify-osd API will release when ready..shouldn't we wait for that?
<myNameIsWho> sure
<myNameIsWho> I did not know that there are vlueprints for that
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  next issue using Usermeticrics and getting Hud intergrated
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  and History
<nik90> myNameIsWho: I know how to do both (usermetrics and hud integration)
<myNameIsWho> history is where I am at a cross road right now
<nik90> I can handle that
<nik90> myNameIsWho: right, you worry about the history :)
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  what are your ideas ?
<nik90> myNameIsWho: we can use HUD to expose the toolbar buttons
<myNameIsWho> yeah also what about a join page and adding my google speech recoginition ?
<nik90> myNameIsWho: as for usermetrics, we will have to decide what exactly we want to show there
<nik90> myNameIsWho: join page?
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  look at main.qml there is a element with the id cmd
<myNameIsWho> this can be used to make IRC commands happen
<myNameIsWho> like join kick
<nik90> myNameIsWho: I wouldn't recommend the google speech recognition just yet..I mean for version 1.0 we should target the most basic features and make that a solid experience
<myNameIsWho> ban
<myNameIsWho> ok
<myNameIsWho> I agree
<nik90> myNameIsWho: there is currently a bug where the text replies all append to the same line instead of going to the next line.
<myNameIsWho> On should be able to turn off the sound notification  for the pings from the Hud please
<nik90> Is this something you can tackle asap ?
<myNameIsWho> yeah that is bug in Ubuntu Components
<nik90> myNameIsWho: +1 to turning off sound notifications in HUD
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  works great on qt5,2
<nik90> myNameIsWho: oh
<myNameIsWho> in ther TextArea
<myNameIsWho> qt5,2 ^^
<nik90> myNameIsWho: In which case we will wait for SDK to be ported to 5.2 which should happen soon enough. There are already test PPA available for it
<myNameIsWho> there are a couple of hacks that I could try but most of them do not work
<myNameIsWho> like match([SomeRegEX for time ])  and have a new line but the TextArea will not take a new line no matter what I try
<myNameIsWho> that is another thing turning options for the Formatter
<nik90> myNameIsWho: wouldn''t something like appending "\n" work?
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  I wish
<nik90> too bad
<myNameIsWho> but no it does not work
<myNameIsWho> I was on this channel a couple of days ago talking to salem_  about this
<myNameIsWho> I think that is who
<myNameIsWho> at any rate I could not fix it
<myNameIsWho> There seems to also be a bug in the TextArea with Wrapmode also
<myNameIsWho> like when waiting for the Message of the day and login from freenode
<myNameIsWho> or what ever server it is not wraping the words
<salem_> myNameIsWho, me? sorry, I dont remember about this discussion.
<myNameIsWho> see It could have been someone else
<myNameIsWho> One of the people was kalikiana
<myNameIsWho> can not remeber the other
<myNameIsWho> looking up history .....
<myNameIsWho> It was sarnold   sorry salem_
<salem_> myNameIsWho, no problem.
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  what do you think we should use as history ?  write to a local file like xchat ?  or to a database ?
<myNameIsWho> if DB sqlite or Ubuntu DB ?
<kalikiana> U1Db :-D
 * kalikiana wouldn't be biased at all…
<myNameIsWho> what up kalikiana
<myNameIsWho> ROTFLMAO
<nik90> myNameIsWho: I say go u1db all the way
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  do you have time for something like this ?  I have never used udb1
<myNameIsWho> can we create new db tables and all that again I know nothing abut udb1
<kalikiana> as the cherry on that cake it'll give you synchronization in the near future
<nik90> myNameIsWho: u1db fits with with the app armour stuff as well
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  what about performance ?
<myNameIsWho> like how fast is it what does it take up in mem ect how many pointers are there ?
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  what kinda db is it ?
<nik90> kalikiana: it is essentially a wrapper around sqlite storage
<myNameIsWho> we would have to use OAuth ?
<nik90> I meant that to myNameIsWho :P
<nik90> myNameIsWho: no for offline storage we wouldn't need OAuth
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  we have to use OAuth to login as are user ? so that we can access for outside the app ?
<nik90> myNameIsWho: We will need the user credentials for sync only
<nik90> myNameIsWho: outside the app/
<nik90> ?
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  like if I want to check my logs in a browser in ubuntu one
<myNameIsWho> is that where it stores it or is it ocal ?
<myNameIsWho> loacal *
<myNameIsWho> er
<nik90> myNameIsWho: by default it stores it local
<myNameIsWho> we should think about the cloud I would think
<nik90> myNameIsWho: when sync is implemented, it will I guess u1db's servers to do the syncing
<nik90> sync isn't ready yet in u1db
<myNameIsWho> kalikiana,  is that the plan for the future ?  cloud intergration ?
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  I could write a qnetworkmanager thingy that could push to it
<myNameIsWho> I want to do this 3 times and not 10
<myNameIsWho> that is what I am getting at here.  And I know nothing about udb1
<nik90> myNameIsWho: 3 times not 10? I didnt get that
<myNameIsWho> implementation
<nik90> nvr mind
<myNameIsWho> I think that it is key that we get a over all stucture of what we want for the history
<nik90> myNameIsWho: If you implement sync using qnetworkmanager you have to figure it all out yourself and do the code maintanance as well...while if we rely on u1db, the process will be seamless
<kalikiana> myNameIsWho: the exact api for auth isn't final, but I strongly desire it to be very minimal from the point of view of any app
<nik90> myNameIsWho: ultimately every ubuntu touch app is going to be using it, I say stick with the pack
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  I do not like packs lol j/k
<myNameIsWho> only packs of ciggs
<myNameIsWho> gross ^^
<nik90> lol
<myNameIsWho> so at any rate history will be like this.    user enters in new channel . it creates new database table for the channel. every time someone says something it is insrted into a new column
<myNameIsWho> that is alot of tables after a while
<myNameIsWho> could damage performance
<nik90> true
<nik90> I wonder how other irc clients store their history
<nik90> we could take a note from them
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  xchat uses plain txt files
<myNameIsWho>  ~/.xchat2/<SERVER>/channel(orpm name).txt
<myNameIsWho> or pm *
<myNameIsWho> but then we have to deal with writing these files which is light weight
<myNameIsWho> Qfile/Qdir  works great
<myNameIsWho> and iostream ect
<myNameIsWho> I am lost as to how permissions work on that
<myNameIsWho> like it has to be under /opt/click/whatever/app/version ? and it is ok to write there ?
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  maybe we should test both ?
<nik90> myNameIsWho: lets try both
<nik90> myNameIsWho: the file should be written to .local/share/app-name/
<nik90> myNameIsWho: That's the only place we can write/read from
<nik90> I mean write into
<myNameIsWho> ok 1st udb1 if it does not take up resources to much then we are golden so to say. But if it does then I will write a Qml plugin to read and write files
<myNameIsWho> agree ?
<nik90> agreed
<myNameIsWho> cool
<myNameIsWho> next :  All the C++ code that I have is extrenal and installs system wide.  I will try to fix this today.  But ....
<myNameIsWho> this is where cmake vs qmake comes into play
<myNameIsWho> and making the click packages after they are built
<myNameIsWho> I have not tried to make a qmake package in chroot
<nik90> yup the most important part
<myNameIsWho> if it works I would like to stick with qmake (less programming )
<nik90> you are the guy who is responsible for the c++ part, so I leave that decision making to you :)
<myNameIsWho> like if I can build this in chroot with qmake then We can make click package with libs in it.
<myNameIsWho> Ok
<myNameIsWho> next:  dekstop dishwasher and TV .
<myNameIsWho> wait no dishwasher yet lol
<myNameIsWho> I am going to have a option on start up that is --click
<myNameIsWho> this will be run on all systems that use the unity8 window manager of sorts
<myNameIsWho> in the desktop file ^^
<myNameIsWho> EXEC=/foo --click
<nik90> ok
<myNameIsWho> so if user is on desktop it will just be foo .
<myNameIsWho> in order to do all this I am going to have to make debian packaging for this
<myNameIsWho> this is going to take a day or so
<myNameIsWho> it is kinda loopie in order  to make a c++ app in click I must make debian package first lol
<myNameIsWho> so for me and my plans of the day. make a standalone package that builds a deb for armhf . Then exstract this and build click out of it
<myNameIsWho> might not get done today
 * myNameIsWho is sad all of a sudden lol 
<nik90> I will try to propose some MP as well
<myNameIsWho> cool
<nik90> hey btw did you happen to test the ui stuff I proposed to see how it looks?
<myNameIsWho> talk to you in a little bit.  if you have any questions ping me
<nik90> okay .. cya
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hey :-) I'm working on camera improvement for reminders-app, and I added the confirm page after the shoot. On PC works as expected, but when I run the app on phone using the script in the root directory seems that my new page is not pushed on device
<rpadovani> file:///home/phablet/reminders/builddir/src/app/qml/ui/CameraConfirm.qml:-1 File not found
<rpadovani> mzanetti, have I to modify something? I tried to read CMaxeLists.txt, but I don't find anything related
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  update I have now gotten it so that C++ runs at runtime but the app is crashing .... more hacking
<myNameIsWho> \o/ !!!! nik90  c++ is now ported to run at run time Pushing Code
<myNameIsWho> Yes !!
<ybon> myNameIsWho: on the IRC client?
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  correct
<ybon> great :)
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  please hack from here https://code.launchpad.net/~touch-irc/touch-irc/trunk
<myNameIsWho> this is great !
<myNameIsWho> nik90,  if you open the top most .pro file you will see that there is a dir called "ircclient"  this is where all th Ubuntu Stuff is located
<myNameIsWho> Now to make debian packaging for this
<snwh> myNameIsWho, i assume i can send icons your way then
<myNameIsWho> snwh,  you can push to the  branch if you like
<myNameIsWho> make a new branch maybe that is like "touch-irc-icons "
<snwh> is this sort of what you had in mind for a theme-specific icon https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/touch-irc-suru-dark.png
<myNameIsWho> or just pass them off to me
<snwh> i'll push a branch when ready
<myNameIsWho> that is SWEET ! !!!!
<myNameIsWho> Great job sam
<snwh> & https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/touch-irc-suru.png
<myNameIsWho> I Fricking love it !
<snwh> are those the correct colors?
<myNameIsWho> Up
<myNameIsWho> snwh,  that is 100% what I was looking for
<snwh> alright
<myNameIsWho> I can also change it up a little bit with color stuff via Qgraphics
<snwh> I'm going to tweak those a bit and make a new branch
<myNameIsWho> but boy ohh boy that is SWEET !
<myNameIsWho> thanks again snwh
<snwh> i assume an svg would be simpler to tweak
<snwh> i can clean make one svg clean it up and give it style classes so it can be tweaked easily
<myNameIsWho> sure svg will work
<myNameIsWho> crazy autotools errors Bargh
<TestingClick> Hello ?
<myNameIsWho> sweet
<snwh> myNameIsWho, if you'd like to add me to the Touch IRC Team I'll upload a branch ;)
<myNameIsWho> ure
<myNameIsWho> sure *
<myNameIsWho> you are now added
<snwh> alright
<snwh> pushed
<myNameIsWho> thanks a ton snwh
<snwh> no problem
<myNameIsWho> Not sure that SSL is working as I do not know how to use it
<myNameIsWho> anyone know how to use ssl ?
<Kaleo> hey guys
<Kaleo> any calendar app dev around?
<Kaleo> ever seen that failure? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6933288/
<myNameIsWho> why does lintian hate the opt dir ?
<myNameIsWho> it is throwing errors like crazy
<myNameIsWho> E: irc-touch: dir-or-file-in-opt opt/ircclient/bin/ircclient
<myNameIsWho> and all qml files under it
<rpadovani> mzanetti, wow, I fix it! Only to add the file to the branch...
<myNameIsWho> snwh,  I have bad news
<myNameIsWho> I can not push any apps to the store till 2015
<myNameIsWho> so all that work that you did for the icons was for nothing
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, I added the page for confirm to use a photo after a shoot
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/cameraImprovement/+merge/206559
<rpadovani> In the weekend I'll try to implement other design-related features for camera
<snwh> how odd
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-15
<rpadovani> mzanetti, popey o/ :-) I'm looking at design spec for camera page in reminders-app. Is it equal to camera-app, right? But, if I understand well, there is no way to use directly the camera app. So, can I just merge camera-app with reminders-app and adapt it to our needs?
<popey> rpadovani: i thought you could use the camera from qml - i wouldn't look at camera-app, I dont think that would help
<rpadovani> popey, yap, I can use Camera element, but in design spec there are all buttons like the camera app
<rpadovani> popey, I have to implement them, and they are equal to camera-app buttons,...
<popey> the camera-app is C++ i think though..
<popey> oh, maybe not
<popey> mzanetti may have better ideas on how to implement that..
<rpadovani> ok, thanks, I'll wait mzanetti to do the best implementation possible :-)
<ybon> popey: hey, you there :)
<ybon> Rainy and windy Saturday here, so I will have some time to hack on calendar-app I think :)
<nik90> popey: I wouldn't be able to complete the clock convergence work by MWC due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1280359
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1280359 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Ubuntu Layouts causes application to crash while switching from one layout to the other" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> popey: however I heard from bzoltan that the updated SDK package will land on the phone in image #184. This means that I will be able to finally push the performance patches to the phone.
<jdstrand> how do I change the background color or font color for things like the OptionSelector or TextArea
<jdstrand> I've looked at the theming documentation (what I could find-- maybe I haven't found the good docs), but can't really make heads or tails of it
<rpadovani> jdstrand, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.TextArea/#color-prop
<jdstrand> rpadovani: ok, right, that is the fount color of the textarea, what about the background color? (I forgot I knew how to change the font color of that one)
<jdstrand> s/fount/font/
<ogra_> jdstrand, properties work on nearly all elements
<jdstrand> basically, I'd like to override what the Ambiance theme is doing for a couple of components I am using, so I can have a 'light' theme in my app instead of only 'dark' themes
<ogra_> use it for the Page or wahtever your app uses as top level UI element
<ogra_> (or MainView)
<jdstrand> ogra_: backgroundColor isn't exposed to TextArea and color and backgroundCOlor aren't exposed in OptionSelector
<nik90> jdstrand: I do not know for OptionSelector, but for TextField, I used style to change the background to my liking
<jdstrand> nik90: how do you use 'style'?
<jdstrand> that is what I couldn't figure out
<rpadovani> AFAIK only from QT5.2 you can change background for TextArea with style
 * jdstrand thought he read that, fwiw
<nik90> jdstrand: so basically you need to go to /usr/lib/x86-linux-gnu.../Ubuntu/Ambiance/ folder to check what styling properties have been exposed for a particular component.
<jdstrand> (the 5.2 bit for textarea)
<nik90> jdstrand: For the TextField for instance,
<nik90> I did style: TextFieldStyle {
<nik90>         background: Item {}
<nik90>     }
<nik90> This makes the textfield background transparent
<nik90> jdstrand: although here is a warning..I talked to zsombi about this and he said that the styling API is not yet finished
<jdstrand> I need to import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance 0.1 to do that, correct?
<nik90> meaning things could break at any point
<nik90> jdstrand: that's right
<nik90> you need to import that in the page where you do this
<jdstrand> yeah, it seems its already changed from qmltheme with ItemStyle to this
<jdstrand> nik90: so, to not be transparent, I would do: background: Item { color: "red" }?
<nik90> I suppose yes.
 * nik90 tries it out now
<jdstrand> that is less than intuitive, but let me try
<nik90> actually it will be Rectangle { color: "red" }
<nik90> since Item doesn't have color property
<popey> nik90: ooh, #184 is likely to arrive on monday
<jdstrand> hmm, I think I tried that with OptionSelector, but it didn't work. let me try again
<popey> nik90: oh, no.. #184 already built, my phone wants to go to 185
<popey> ybon: windy days are coding days ☻
<nik90> popey: in that case 185..but I am pretty sure that the SDK will be updated quite soon :)
<nik90> popey: I have already finishing dynamically loading stopwatch and timer tab only when necessary
<ybon> popey: :)
<ybon> popey: I've two questions for you if you have two minutes
<rpadovani> nik90, about bug 1272630: I did a lof of proof, but none of them works. Do you have an idea on how to fix it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272630 in Ubuntu Clock App "Certain editable fields should be in views that anchor to keyboard" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272630
<nik90> rpadovani: did you try the method I mentioned in my blog about anchoring to the keyboard?
<rpadovani> popey, my phone wants to stay on 181 :/
<rpadovani> nik90, yap
<nik90> rpadovani: also did you enable anchorToKeyboard: true ?
<rpadovani> nik90, yap
<rpadovani> nik90, I changed a lot of anchor and always with anchorToKeyboard enabled
 * jdstrand just discovered anchorToKeyboard last night
<rpadovani> nik90, or I'm become crazy (that is possible) or something is wrong somewhere
<popey> ybon: sure
<nik90> rpadovani: hmm that's weird. I will give it shot when I get some time this weekend
<jdstrand> I <3 anchorToKeyboard
<jdstrand> :)
<nik90> rpadovani: although I am unable to test on phone yet due to the cmake transition :/
<nik90> rpadovani: I am going to branch an old clock app rev and try hacking on that
<nik90> jdstrand: yup it is so useful
<rpadovani> nik90, I'm working on an old branch :)
<nik90> rpadovani: can you push your branch, I will take a look
<nik90> rpadovani: clever :)
<jdstrand> yeah, I can't seem to change the background of the OptionSelector
<nik90> jdstrand: did you check the optionSelector style file?
<jdstrand> nik90: it is virtually empty
<nik90> since it could be that the styling properties arent public
<nik90> jdstrand: in that case you can't :/
<ybon> popey: first is: how do you run autopilot tests for calendar-app :)
<jdstrand> nik90: but I could easily not understand what I am looking at
<popey> ybon: on device?
<nik90> jdstrand: the optionSelector is lacking a lot of things :/ unfortunately..I myself am waiting for a particular patch for about 2 months now
<ybon> popey: equal
<popey> ybon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937298/
<jdstrand> really, I could live with just changing the font color
<popey> thats script
<ybon> but it whould be helpful to be able to run them through qtcreator too
<popey> ybon: ./testing lp:ubuntu-calendar-app calendar_app
<popey> like that
<ybon> ah, thanks
<popey> i dont know how via qtc
<ybon> ok
<popey> nik90: do you ever run the ap tests via qtc?
<ybon> so you put the script on the device, then ssh, then fiesta? :)
<nik90> popey: is that even possible?
<nik90> popey: for running AP tests on laptop, I use the terminal and run it manually
<popey> dunno ☻
<popey> ybon: no, run that script from pc
<ybon> nik90: ah, with this same script?
<ybon> ah ok :)
<popey> ybon: you have to make sure the screen is unlocked when the test begins
<ybon> ok
<ybon> can I point to my local code instead of a lp branch?
<jdstrand> oh!
 * ybon goes to chech the script
<nik90> ybon: no .. on the desktop you don't need any script. The script is only for running the AP tests on the device
<popey> ybon: pass, it's a script I got off balloons
<popey> but yeah, probably
<jdstrand> OptionSelector {
<ybon> nik90: so how do you do it on laptop? :)
<jdstrand> style: TextAreaStyle { background: UbuntuShape { color: "red" } }
<jdstrand> that actually changed the color
<nik90> ybon: navigate to ubuntu-calendar-app/tests/autopilot/
<jdstrand> (yes, I use TextAreaStyle with OptionSelector
<jdstrand> that is surely going to break going forward
<andrea_> is there a way to know if someone has installed my ubuntu-touch app?
<popey> jdstrand: i was playing blabble the other day to test a device.. nice app!
<nik90> ybon: then run autopilot run ubuntu_calendar_app
<jdstrand> thanks! :)
<nik90> ybon: that should run all the AP tests
<ybon> nik90: nice, that's what I was looking for :)
<rpadovani> ybon, nik90 actually for calendar is "autopilot run calendar_app"  :-)
<jdstrand> popey: it was fun writing it. the big thing it needs now is alternate dictionaries (with alternate alphabets)
<nik90> rpadovani: yeah just realised :)
<ybon> rpadovani: yep, thanks, was about to say it that I needed remove ubuntu_ :)
<ybon> thanks :)
<nik90> ybon: btw, you can also do "autopilot list calendar_app" to list all the AP tests and run a particular one by "autopilot run ap-test-name"
<jdstrand> I designed it with that in mind, but I want a large wordlist for for spanish, french, german, etc
<popey> jdstrand: how will you do that? in-app purchase ㋛
<nik90> in case you are testing a particular one
<nik90> jdstrand: oh btw I love your blabble app, didnt know it was yours :)
<jdstrand> popey: heh, 'no'. But, I thought I could use the download manager api with it
<popey> oh good, I was hoping you'd say that
<jdstrand> yep! thanks :)
<popey> I can see that being useful for other apps
<ybon> No module named ubuntuuitoolkit => nik90 or rpadovani: do you know he name of the package to install from the top of your head, by chance?
<jdstrand> yeah. it seems like the perfect use for it
<jdstrand> but I need a good word list. they are hard to find, especially since I don't speak those other languages
<nik90> ybon: where do you get that error?
<jdstrand> so I don't know how good a list is that I find
<ybon> I guess this one: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit.html but not install info
<ybon> nik90: runing autopilot
<rpadovani> ybon, libautopilot-qt python-autopilot
<rpadovani> from ppa:autopilot
<ybon> thank you rpadovani! :)
<nik90> rpadovani: I thought WebbyIt was cool
<jdstrand> I am still rather shocked that OptionSelector { style: TextAreaStyle { background: UbuntuShape { color: "red" } } actually worked. that looks seriously wrong :P
<rpadovani> rpadovani, me too, it's a bit weird change username, but I use WebbyIT only here (and on XboxLive) and it's bit confusing IMO
<rpadovani> nik90, ^^
<nik90> jdstrand: lol..yup..
<rpadovani> jdstrand, yap, a bit crazy
<rpadovani> ybon, mhh, maybe also ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot if is not a dependecies of one of others two packages
<jdstrand> nik90, rpadovani: thanks for your help. I may just use this for now, if it breaks, I'll disable my 'light' theme
<ybon> ok
<ybon> apt-get updating at the moment
<ybon> (slow harbour wifi...)
<popey> hehe
<jdstrand> and I'll file a bug
<nik90> rpadovani: did you figure how to use the analyse tab in qtcreator?
<nik90> rpadovani: I have some upcoming performance patches for clock app and I really want to measure the difference
<rpadovani> nik90, nope, I'm able only to use qmlprofiler, valgrind seems to work only with Cmake, I suppose, because with reminders-app works
<ybon> python-autopilot : Recommends: libautopilot-qt (>= 1.4) but 1.3+13.10.20130814bzr70saucy0 is to be installed :( Now lets play the apt game ;)
<rpadovani> ybon, did you add ppa:autopilot ?
<ybon> yep I
<ybon> I have two versions in my apt-cache show, but both are 1.3
<ybon> I think I need to take and compile Trusty version
<rpadovani> ybon, mhh, I have Version: 1.4+14.04.20131106.1bzr77saucy0
<nik90> ybon: no
<nik90> ybon: add https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/experimental ppa
<nik90> ybon: it definitely has the required 1.4 packages
<rpadovani> 1.4+14.04.20131106.1bzr77saucy0 0
<rpadovani>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/autopilot/1.4/ubuntu/ saucy/main amd64 Packages
<ybon> aaah, nice, thanks :)
<nik90> after which sudo apt-get install libautopilot-qt python-autopilot should be good
<rpadovani> ybon, add-apt-repository lp:autopilot/1.4 I think is sufficent
<rpadovani> *sufficient
<ybon> ah oops, too late :p
<ybon> lets go back :)
<nik90> the autopilot ppa does not have 1.4 autopilot-qt
<nik90> so either you need the autopilot/1.4 ppa or the experimental ppa I mentioned above
<ybon> so you mean experimental is the only whay to go?
<ybon> ah ok
<ybon> let's go on stable 1.4 has I'm not hacking on autopilot itself
<nik90> ybon: it is not really experimental, it is more like the trunk package, but yes go for the stable 1.4 ppa
<ybon> go wifi go, sudo apt-get update again :)
<popey> Do you have to pay for harbour wifi?
<ybon> nope
<rpadovani> nik90, when I enable anchorToKeyboard there is a strange artifact on the screen (I took a photo and not a screenshot because screenshot script doesn't work and I have not investigated yet on why fails). Do you see this strange purple line upon the keyboard? If I disable anchorsToKeyboardad there isn't
<rpadovani> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rpadovani/touch/clockAnchorKeyboard.jpg
<nik90> rpadovani: ah nice screenie :P
<popey> well at least that's something!
<nik90> rpadovani: that is just the bottom margin
<rpadovani> nik90, do you know how to fix it?
<ybon> autopilot tests running \o/
<rpadovani> ybon, \o/
<ybon> FAILED (failures=17) oops
<ybon> anyone able to run them just to check if they have same failure?
<andrea_> is there a way to know if someone has installed my ubuntu-touch app?
<ybon> popey: next question is, who is the maintainer of calendar-app at the end? i.e. who I need to bug to get feedback on my pushes, or to know what to work in priority, etc. :)
<popey> ybon: good question!
<popey> Kunal is the main developer
<ybon> okay
<popey> ybon: right now the priority is to get calendar looking awesome on tablets for mwc demos, and making calendar events work brilliantly once you google calendar sync
<nik90> ybon: I ran the AP tests...14 PASS and 6 FAIL
<ybon> nik90: thanks
<ybon> popey: for example, if I want to know if it's worth working on failing test, I send an email to Kunal?
<ybon> popey: I can work on the tablet thing, do we have mockups?
<nik90> rpadovani: I checked the timerPage, I dont seem to have set any margins specifically. so puzzled as to why that space is there.
<popey> ybon: there's some suggestions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Convergence
<popey> ybon: Andrea Del Sarto made those.
<ybon> okay, nice
<popey> ybon: you could drop kunal a mail and maybe also Andrea
<popey> ybon:
<popey> pm'ed you his email address
<ybon> ok, great, thanks :)
<ybon> popey: I was thinking of a flat "incoming events" to add to the app, and i see that it's more or less what's on the right side, which is great
<ybon> do you think it's a good idea to add this view also on mobile, so?
<ybon> obviously in a separate page
<rpadovani> OMG I ran AP tests and my computer exploded O.o compiz crashed and qmlscene used 5.1 GB of ram
<popey> well, also.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Calendar/Design
<rpadovani> I need to do a clean installation...
<rpadovani> nik90, this is a good question!
<ybon> popey: ah, nice link, even if it's missing some "rocking design" ;)
<popey> yeah, page created yesterday ㋛
 * popey fixes formatting
<ybon> aaaahhh :)
<nik90> rpadovani: lol
<ybon> so what do you think about the flat list of event? In tablet it would be: when I open the app, I have the list on the right, with only metadata (like date + location), I can flick down this list; and when I click on an element of the list, the clicked event takes all the height, and when I flick down/up I switch event
<ybon> in mobile it would be the same, but in a dedicated page
<popey> Sorry, yes. I do think there should be some kind of event view
<ybon> (maybe a new tab)
<popey> how do other calendar apps do that?
 * ybon has broken is N9, so no other smartphone around to check :(
<popey> heh
 * popey checks a few phones
<nik90> popey: you wouldn't believe it if I told you that I just decreased the clock app idle cpu usage from 2.2% to 0.3%!
<popey> !
<ybon> nik90: wow :)
<popey> That's really impressive
<rpadovani> nik90, \o/ congrats!
<popey> how?
<popey> This needs a blog post dude!
<ybon> +1 for the post :)
<nik90> At all times, I made sure that only tab is loaded to memory and running
<nik90> only one tab*
<nik90> so if you switch to timer tab, all other tabs are unloaded from memory. So no more constant animation per second running all the time in the background
<popey> ybon: android has 4 views, day, week, month, and Agenda...
<ybon> what's is agenda looking?
 * ybon yandexes for images
 * popey uploads screenshots
<ybon> http://c1345842.cdn.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/assets/cdn_files/assets/000/007/428/original.jpg ?
<popey> http://www.androideveryday.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Screenshot_2013-05-25-17-27-21.png
<popey> no
<ybon> okay
<ybon> so date separator, then list of events of this date
<popey> that bit on the right expands in landscape
<ybon> popey: troll question: is the green color choice debatable? :)
<popey> I personally don't like the green.
<ybon> same for me, this is why I ask
<popey> So if someone comes up with a better colour scheme I will hug them.
<popey> I am not wedded to that colour.
 * ybon thinks that white and grey for structure is great, and colours for visuals elements (buttons...)
<popey> ybon: http://imgur.com/SUxDYsm,P5xmtXm
<popey> ignore the volume slider on the screen
<popey> thats on my old 2012 nexus 7
<ybon> that's fine
<ybon> so basically, I would 1. add a new tab "Agenda", with this kind of display (date separator + list of event in the date) 2. in table view, makes that when you open the app, the next event is opened on the right?
<popey> Yes.
<ybon> ok
<ybon> popey: do you agree that I should first finish my work on DatePicker, plus fix/add autopilot tests?
<ybon> (DatePicker work: https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker )
<daker> ybon: maybe you need to run bzr lp-login yohanboniface
<ybon> ah, I thought I add, thanks
<daker> :)
<ybon> isn't that it's the email value that creates problem?
<ybon> I don't where it comes from
 * ybon not yet friend with bazaar
<ybon> nik90, do you have seen this kind of errors too when you have run autopilot tests: Class 'MainView' has no attribute 'wait_select_single' I wonder if I have another lib not up to date
<ybon> cc rpadovani maybe it will ring you some bell? :)
<rpadovani> ybon, nope, this is an error in python test. What's the name of the test which fails?
<ybon> many :p
<ybon> calendar_app.tests.test_monthview.TestMonthView.test_monthview_go_to_today_prev_year(with mouse) for example
<ybon> but what I meant is that it's possible that I'm just not heriting from the correct version of toolkit_emulators
<ybon> daker: the strange thing (to my novice eyes) is that lp allowed me to push to ~yohanboniface, so I guess it considered me as logged in, nope?
<ybon> ah http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/BzrSettingEmail :)
<rpadovani> ybon, sorry, dont't understand what wrong with AP and dunno how to fix it, my knowledge of python is near to 0
<ybon> I'm experienced with python, so maybe in two we can understand the situation :)
<ybon> the think is that I don't know where this function is supposed to come from "normally" (wait_select_single)
<ybon> It's comming from the emulator thing
<nik90> ybon: wait_select_single is part of autopilot 1.4 itself
<ybon> but maybe at some version only or until some version only
<ybon> that's interesting
<nik90> ybon: I use that in clock app as well
<nik90> and it works as expected
<ybon> but doesn't explain why it's not found in my local install
<ybon> autopilot --version
<ybon> Autopilot Source Version: 1.3.1 Autopilot Package Version:
<ybon> 1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1
<ybon> ok :/
<ybon> my bad
<nik90> There you go
<ybon> go wifi go :)
<popey> ybon: yes.
<ybon> ok :)
<ybon> arf, same for me rpadovani: running AP (now that I *really* have the 1.4) takes all RAM available or so plus more than one CPU
<ybon> And all tests failing with DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<nik90> ah I have seen that error message on the Jenkins message..
<nik90> it essentially means that the application is lagging while the test is running and it waited long enough for a reply which it did not receive
<ybon> yes
<ybon> the app was frozen for every test
<ybon> which seems linked to the fact that all the RAM was taken and big amount of CPU
<ybon> this wasn't the case with 1.3 version
<jdstrand> how do I make a TextField start receive input focus without tapping in it. I can set focus: true, and that indeed makes it active, but the cursor isn't there and I can't start typing immediately without tapping in it
<jdstrand> setting cursorPosition doesn't do it either
<jdstrand> (that doesn't seem to work at all)
<ybon> jdstrand: have you tried forceActiveFocus() ?
<jdstrand> no, I as unaware of that
 * jdstrand tries
<ybon> Component.onCompleted for example
<jdstrand> Cannot assign to read-only property "forceActiveFocus"
<ybon> no, it's a method :)
<ybon> here is an example
<ybon>         Component.onCompleted: {
<ybon>             searchLabel.forceActiveFocus();
<ybon>         }
<jdstrand> ah, that worked
<jdstrand> ybon: thanks! :)
<ybon> :)
<nik90> hey guys how important is the seconds hands of a clock?
<nik90> If I remove the seconds hand of the clock, I am able to get the idle cpu usage to 0%
<ybon> nik90: a setting?
<nik90> ybon: you want me to expose that as a setting?
<ybon> yes :)
<ybon> just a suggestion
<ybon> display seconds: yes|no
<ybon> my opinion is that seconds are generally useless, but sometimes useful :p
<nik90> I will have to take this up with the community designers to see if they agree.
<ybon> sure :)
<nik90> but implementing this would be quite easy :)
<ybon> it's just an opinion :)
<popey> nik90: visibility of seconds on the desktop is a setting ☻
<nik90> popey: true
<nik90> popey: I will target this in the next MP after this...
<popey> k
<nik90> popey: I am waiting to see how this all runs on the phone with the updated SDK
<ybon> grml grml, I don't know what to do for this autopilot going crazy :(
<ybon> and not being able to run tests is not a way to hack
<rpadovani> ybon, maybe ask on #ubuntu-quality or #ubuntu-autopilot
<ybon> nice suggestion rpadovani
<ybon> I was not aware of #ubuntu-autopilot :)
<ybon> so, still no AP tests :(
<ybon> but let's hack anyway
<ybon> nik90: have you been able to solve the app not running through QtCreator at the end?
<ybon> any idea why we are not using http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtOrganizer.Event/ in the calendar-app?
<daker> ybon: i believe it is
<ybon> ah :)
<ybon> I see globalModel calling EventListModel, which seems to be an OrganizerModel
<ybon> but I'm certainly missing the point ;)
<nik90> ybon: no I haven't still figured how to run the app through qtcreator
<nik90> ybon: it is really stopping me from testing my performance patches :(
<ybon> :(
<ybon> In a ListView, is there any way to customize the section.property formatting?
<nik90> ybon: I am this close to reverting the patch since it isn't helping...the point of cmake transition was to help in building click packages..but it is not like a click package is being built everyday...contrary to me trying out qtcreator everyday!
<ybon> nik90: I was about to ask you why not reverting
<ybon> and click package for qml only app are really easy to do, no?
<nik90> ybon: because it seemed important to others
<ybon> I mean as soon as you don't have C++ around
<ybon> others should fix the bug so :p
<nik90> ybon: yeah building a click package is like a 10 sec job using qtcreator!
<ybon> I mean, this sound like what is called a "regression", no? Which a reason to revert before better handling of the solution, imho
<nik90> ybon: true
<nik90> ybon: I might ask the other person before doing it, otherwise might be rude of me
<ybon> yes, for sure :)
<ybon> nik90: do you know by chance if there is a way to take control of section labels of a ListView?
<nik90> ybon: customise how?
<ybon> taking control of the rendering
<ybon> section.property point to a Date value
<ybon> and I want to display it the human readable way
<nik90> Did you look at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#section.property-prop
<nik90> you have to manipulate the section criteria
<ybon> yes, but here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtQuick.ListView/#section.delegate-prop ;)
<ybon> well, it seems that section.criteria only allows two modes
<nik90> true
<ybon> my other option is to add a property on the object that has the final rendering
<ybon> but it's not realy DRY nor memory efficient
<nik90> what is it displaying now and what do you want it to display?
<ybon> now it's display a Date.toString()
<ybon> and I want to display something like "Monday 12th"
<aquarius> mhall119, ping about cordova. If I want to create a Cordova-based Ubuntu click package, am I best to do it all with the cordova command line utility, or with the Ubuntu SDK IDE?
<nik90> aquarius: Hi stuart :)
<aquarius> heya nik90 :)
<nik90> ybon: couldn't you try changing it at the label itself rather than trying to fix the section property?
<nik90> ybon: since the section property is getting its data from somewhere
<ybon> yes, this is what I've called my other option
<ybon> adding a property to the event object that stores the label
<ybon> is it that you are talking about?
<nik90> yup
<ybon> ok
<aquarius> ybon, what happens if you fill in section.property with  the name of a method on the object rather than a property? Does it call the method?
<aquarius> actually, just define a property which is JS, no?
<aquarius> that's perfectly DRY :)
<ybon> well, startDateTime.toLocaleString for example doesn't work
<ybon> aquarius: yeah, you're right, it's DRY as soon as we will be using this property instead of a method everywhere else :)
<aquarius> ybon, yeah, so I'd define a property but make it be a JS expression :)
<ybon> (to be honest, at the moment, Date formatting is *not* DRY ;) )
<ybon> ah, yeah, I see
<aquarius> JS's native date handling is not completely excellent, but there are a bunch of hlper libraries which are good. I like moment.js myself, but there are plenty
<ybon> certainly the best approach at this point and with the knowledge we have, yes :)
<ybon> thanks for the input
<ybon> not sure I will pull a third party lib for this though ;)
<ybon> ah, event I got are just out from some local storage, and with no modelisation for what I understand
<ybon> Meeehhhh Error: Cannot assign to non-existent property "dateLabel"
<aquarius> hm
<aquarius> I think you might be right, though; you can't point section.property at a method name, annoyingly
<nik90> ybon: just sent a mail to the mailing list requesting permission to revert the cmake transiiton. Let's see what happens now.
<aquarius> and you can't define ListElement properties with JavaScript: ListElement { date: new Date(); } throws an error.
<aquarius> so I'd fix it in the section.delegate, I think.
<ybon> aquarius: problem here is that the deledate get a string, not a Date object anymore
<aquarius> this is why the Lord Jesus brought you Date.parse, my friend :)
<ybon> oh code
<ybon> oops
<ybon> oh God I meant
<ybon> which in certain religions means the same
<ybon> well, let's go the Jesus.parse, yeah
<aquarius>         section.delegate: Text { text: {
<aquarius>             var dt = new Date(Date.parse(section));
<aquarius>             return "Sunday,Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday,Thursday,Friday,Saturday".split(",")[dt.getDay()] + " " +
<aquarius>                 dt.getDate();
<aquarius>         } }
<aquarius>     }
<aquarius> ftw.
<ybon> yeeeeaaahh :)
<ybon> mamma mia
<aquarius> if that's upsetting, make the property on the ListElement be someDateObject.getTime() and then you'll just get passed an integer of milliseconds, so you're at least not parsing a Date *string* :)
<ybon> that's a nice way to limit karma loosing points code :)
<ybon> but at the moment I cannot do that, given that I cannot change the incoming object methods/properties, and I can't pass a method nor path to section.property, or I'm missing the point?
<ybon> oh you mean ListElement, and I'm using a ListModel
<aquarius> oh, your ListElement definitely has a Date string as a property and you can't change that?
<ybon> yes
<aquarius> ah, OK
<aquarius> Date.parse it is, then
<ybon> yeah
<ybon> -100 karma points
<aquarius> but above you were saying that you wanted it to be a Date object?
<aquarius> if QML supported having a Date object as a ListElement property, would you be able to change the code to use one?
<ybon> it's a Date object
<ybon> I'm not sure no
<ybon> because I don't control the ListElement creation exactly
<ybon> I pushing element from OrganizerModel.item() method
<ybon> so one option can be to create a ListElement by hand from the object returned my OrganizerModel.item
<ybon> maybe it's only -99 karma points, I should thing about it
<aquarius> well... are you doing the listmodel.append() ? or does some other bit of code do that?
<ybon> I'm the happy one who masters the listmodel.append :)
<aquarius> ah, then you're fine. instead of listmodel.append(thingy), do thingy.date = thingy.date.getTime(); listmodel.append(thingy) :-)
<ybon> ahah, one more nice
<ybon> changing the property type, -60 karma only, I take this one :)
<ybon> ah, it's not just a var
<ybon> Error: Cannot assign QString to QDateTime
<ybon> it's a typed property
<ybon> I'm done
<aquarius> ahahaha
<aquarius> so it's actually a native Qt QDateTime but when you access it as a section you only get a string? That sucks.
<aquarius> that's gotta be a Qt bug, in my opinion. Although I bet they won't fix it.
<aquarius> You're sure it's actually a string? Not just being rendered as a string?
<aquarius> what if you do: section.delegate: Text { text: typeof(section) } ? does it say "string" or "QDateTime"?
<ybon> yeah, I'm sure it's a string
<ybon> I've yet console.logged its type
<aquarius> bah
<aquarius> then QML is taking a QDateTime and casting it to a string for you. That's really annoying.
<aquarius> Date.parse it is, then
<ybon> 2014-02-16T00:00:00 string
<ybon> output of console.log(section, typeof section)
<ybon> yep, really annoying
<aquarius> I'd file a bug about that, although I'm sure Qt people will say "we don't care" or "write your whole program in C++" or something ;)
<ybon> wait
<ybon> I'm using a ListItem.Header
<ybon> which comes from Ubuntu TK if think
<ybon> so maybe I should try with a more native item before
<ybon> same with Text
<nik90> aquarius: hey I got a rather stupid question about u1db
<aquarius> no such thing as a stupid question.
<nik90> aquarius: I have a static document storing the clock app settings like { "timeformat": "12-hour" }. I want to add a new settings key to this. "seconds": "true". How would I go about this?
<aquarius> ha!
<nik90> aquarius: I tried this, var setttings = appSettings.contents
<nik90> settings.seconds = "false"
<aquarius> I don't think you can do it declaratively; you need to do it from code.
<nik90> appSettings.contents = settings
<aquarius> ah, that won't work because you're doing it by reference.
<nik90> aquarius: do it from code?
<aquarius> you need to make a *copy* of the contents and then set that
<nik90> yup that didnt work :P
<nik90> but doesn't var settings = appSettings.contents do the copying?
<aquarius> no.
<aquarius> that'll make "settings" a reference to the existing contents dict, not a copy of it.
<nik90> ah
<nik90> how do I go about doing this?
<aquarius> var settings = MAKEACOPYOF(appSettings.contents); settings.seconds = false; appSettings.contents = settings;
<aquarius> you will now say: how do I do MAKEACOPYOF ?
<nik90> yup :P
<aquarius> the way *I* do it is: JSON.parse(JSON.stringify(appSettings.contents))
<aquarius> which works fine if your contents are json-serialisable, which they always should be for a u1db documents.
<aquarius> *document
<aquarius> Python has copy.deepcopy(thingy), but JavaScript doesn't :)
<aquarius> in practice almost everything you want to duplicate is JSON-serialisable, so round-tripping it through JSON works :)
<nik90> so this method of copying is only necessary if the settings key does not exists already in the u1db document?
<nik90> because I use my older method to do it before and it worked fiine for entries that already exist in the document
<aquarius> this is an irritating outcome of having to set the whole of doc.contents all at once
<aquarius> because of Qt's poor handling of that situation
<aquarius> well, I *think* this will solve your problem :)
<jdstrand> I have a TextField which I can add text to and it scrolls automatically when I type. this is all fine
<jdstrand> problem is, when I type and the text scrolls off to the left, I can't go back to the left with the OSK
<aquarius> hrm
<aquarius> because it doesn't have arrow keys.
<jdstrand> I can use the keyboard arrow keys fine, but the osk, I get stuck
<jdstrand> yeah
<aquarius> can you not drag-select the text to bring it back into view?
<aquarius> although basically no mobile platforms handle this situation very well, in my experience
<jdstrand> a natural move is to tap and drag, but it doesn't work
<jdstrand> interesting
<jdstrand> now, I can't tap and drag to scroll
<jdstrand> I can with a textarea, but that is inconvient to format
<jdstrand> s/now/no/
<aquarius> the way I end up having to handle this on Android and iOS is to select some text and then drag the first text-selection-handle off to the left, which scrolls the text back into view as it selects it
<aquarius> I don't know how you're meant to handle this situation
<aquarius> iOS had this thing at one time where you could drag with two fingers and it'd scroll stuff around but no-one knew about it other than super-experts :)
<jdstrand> heh
<aquarius> jdstrand, sounds like it needs design team input, to me, and then a fix in the OS...
<jdstrand> ok, I'll take it up with them
<jdstrand> thanks
<ybon> can't I use i18n.tr() in i18n file?
<ybon> sorry
<ybon> in javascript* files
<ybon> humm, strange, I'm doing it on OSMTouch without error, but here in calendar-app, I got i18n is not defined
<nik90> aquarius: nice bad voltage app.love it!
<aquarius> nik90, cool. It's really, really simple, but was done to prove a point. :)
<nik90> aquarius: is the app code on github or somewhere? I have a bug to report.
<nik90> a really small one
<aquarius> nik90, launchpad
<aquarius> but it's not its own project; it's in a junk branch of mine
<aquarius> feel free to report it just by telling me :)
<aquarius> I am... in two minds about github. I use it for non-Ubuntu projects, but Ubuntu-specific stuff I tend to put in bzr
<nik90> aquarius: when I press play, the button changes to "stop" which is good..however if I go back and change to another episode, the button still shows "stop" instead of "play"
<aquarius> but I never want to set up a whole Launchpad project for anything I do because that's a nightmare and it's way too heavy, so I just put things in junk branches which means that no-one can propose merges :)
<aquarius> hm
<aquarius> that sounds like a plausible bug, indeed
<aquarius> I wonder how I should solve that?
<nik90> omg, your source code is so small...in essence 2 qml files..
<nik90> and yet a fully functional app!
<aquarius> remember that it doesn't do all that much :)
<nik90> aquarius: well enough to listen to all the episodes and control them :)
<aquarius> but it is testament to the power of the SDK that the actual app is 8886+755=9641 bytes and the icon PNG is 10,083 :)
<popey> can i fork it for uupc? ☻
<aquarius> popey, it is *designed* for that. read the blog post ;)
 * popey looks for said post
<aquarius> popey, you should be able to make a uupc app in *seconds*
<aquarius> http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2014/02/15/bad-voltage-apps-and-generic-components-for-ubuntu/
<aquarius> it did occur to me that, relatively trivially, I ought to be able to make a little web app where you just feed it a podcast feed and it gives you a click package for download.
<aquarius> could probably actually do it entirely client-side in JS, too, so it could be a one-pager :)
<ybon> aquarius: ah ah, the joke again!
<ybon> When one uses a section in a ListView, so ListItem are grouped per section, according to same property value
<ybon> given that I'm formatting the value only in the delegate, so this means that two events in the same day will never be grouped
<ybon> (unless hey have the same time too, but...)
<popey> aquarius: done
<aquarius> ybon, aah.
<aquarius> ybon, yeah, that's a problem.
<popey> /home/alan/phablet/code/com.popey.ubuntu-podcast_1.1_all.click: pass
<popey> boom, passes tests first time ☻
<aquarius> ybon, in that case you have to construct your own listelements rather than handing the thing you get back directly to listmodel.append
 * popey submits to the store
<aquarius> popey, winn0r. That's how it's meant to work.
<ybon> aquarius: yes, that what I'm looking at
<aquarius> popey, I'd also be interested in your thoughts on the "component store" idea :)
<ybon> I will just create a js object I think
<nik90> aquarius: How do I use your follow mouse screencast script at http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2014/02/07/follow-the-pointer-mini-screencast-python-app-for-ubuntu/ ?
<aquarius> nik90, I'm not sure I wholly understand the question?
<nik90> aquarius: I saved it as a script.py file. On running it I get the + mouse cursor
<nik90> aquarius: does it then start recording a video?
<aquarius> nik90, heh.
<aquarius> run it as "python script.py"
<aquarius> here is a pro tip for you: if you run a Python script and you get the + cursor, then it is being run as a bash script
<aquarius> and you should beat up the script creator for forgetting to put #!/usr/bin/env python at the top of the script ;)
<nik90> aquarius: ah :)
<aquarius> the reason you get the + cursor is that it's being run by bash, which interprets it as being full of shell commands.
<aquarius> the first line in the script, because it's Python, is almost certainly "import <something>"
<aquarius> and "import" is a shell command which makes you select a window with the mouse and then takes a screenshot of it. It's part of imagemagick.
<nik90> aquarius: so in the file, I edit the Seconds_duration variable to choose my time, eh
<nik90> pretty sweet!
<aquarius> I've been burned by this 100,000 times ;)
<aquarius> nik90, ah, hang on, you want the New Version Of The Script
<aquarius> which is way, way, way better
<nik90> aquarius: definitely
<popey> aquarius: what license is yours under?
<nik90> aquarius: you know how long I have looked for a screencaster app which follows the damn mouse! too long!
<aquarius> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6940238/
<popey> nik90: vokoscreen can do that
<aquarius> nik90, that one lets you press a key to start and stop it.
<aquarius> I should really release that, shouldn't I?
<nik90> popey: oh cool
<aquarius> popey, god, I don't know. Do I have to make some sort of official licensing declaration? Public domain is fine with me :)
<popey> surely you had to put one when you submitted to the store?
<popey> you chose apache
<popey> that'll do
<aquarius> ooh, you're right, i did
<aquarius> Apache is fine then :)
<popey> you just chose the first on the list didnt you ? ☻
<popey> (immediately after proprietary)
<nik90> lol
<sarnold> If "public domain" is your goal, MIT might be more appropriate. it's simpler, anyway. :)
<aquarius> to this day, and despite twenty years of involvement in this stuff, I couldn't tell you why I should care about the difference between Apache, MIT, X, and BSD licenses. :)
<popey> submitted to the store
<popey> start the clock!
<aquarius> popey, I wonder if it will get approved fast? ;)
<popey> :D
<aquarius> is approving your own apps not kosher?
<popey> I dont know actually
<popey> I mean, I could run the tests (again, I already ran them)
<aquarius> is probably a problem if your app is, say, one which earns you money, or does suspect things
<popey> but I tend not to approve my own ones, doesn't look good
<nik90> aquarius: hmm I get an error
<aquarius> uupc app, maybe not so much ;)
<aquarius> nik90, it's not a very user-friendly script, the new one ;) which error do you get?
<nik90> File "test.py", line 2, in <module>
<nik90>     from gi.repository import Gtk, Gdk, Keybinder, GLib
<nik90> ImportError: cannot import name Keybinder
<aquarius> you need the keybinder GI bindings.
<aquarius> gir1.2-keybinder-3.0 I think
<aquarius> yeo
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> NOT python-keybinder
<aquarius> those are the old pygtk bindings of fail
<popey> jeez, twice today someone has submitted an iphone app to the store
<popey> i dont understand why people do that
<ybon> so, here is the first (minimal) working version: http://imgur.com/BodtxLK
<nik90> damn you predict my behaviour too well aquarius :P
<nik90> I install python-keybinder before asking you
<popey> ybon: nice!
<aquarius> popey, better bust out your mad build-an-emulator skillz then ;)
<popey> someone suggested "well, why don't you just make ubuntu binary-compatible with ios"
<popey> (as a joke)
<aquarius> what a good idea!
<aquarius> go go gadget phonedations team ;)
<aquarius> make Mike Frey do it, he's good at stuff like that ;)
<popey> thanks for making that podcast app
<sarnold> http://www.darlinghq.org/
<popey> haha
<ybon> Here andrea have a darker background for the section, is it something on the UITK? https://plus.google.com/photos/+AndreaDelSarto88/albums/5972807507462510001/5972807508504729794?pid=5972807508504729794&oid=106939885318861437293
<popey> "What needs to be done should Darling be capable of running real-world iOS apps?"
<popey> "Implement all iOS-specific frameworks."
<sarnold> yeah... baby steps :) hehe
<sarnold> but I laughed at the wine guys ages ago and people actually use the thing, so there's some kind of proof that it can be done. hehe.
<popey> not sure ybon
<ybon> ok
<popey> same goes for all emulators
<aquarius> ybon, just do color: Qt.darker(basecolor) in your section.delegate, surely? Or Qt.rgba(0,0,0,0.2)
<ybon> aquarius: but is it allowed by the design principles?
<aquarius> popey, no worries about podcast app; it was written for exactly what you used it for
<ybon> (well, as soon as this green is allowed... ;) #trollolol)
<popey> ☻
<aquarius> ybon, well, no-one's published any design principles about this as far as I'm aware. If they publish more design guidelines then that'd be useful, and maybe if they don't like what you've done it'll encourage them ;)
 * aquarius debates creating dahlinghq.com
<ybon> popey: I've a subtle feeling that we are missing a little bit of agile in the actual process: it's two days I'm hacking and pushing, and creating issues, and so at the end there is only more thing in the air to review, and nothing merged
<aquarius> Dahling is a translation layer that allows you to run any computer program in history on a ham sandwich
<aquarius> TODO: actually implement this
<popey> true enough./
<ybon> I'm not complaining about "my" code not being merging, to make it clear, just saying that *imho* we should have go faster in the trunk
<ybon> (as soon as we have autopilot working :p )
<popey> well, it should land quickly once reviewed/approved
<popey> but all the core apps teams are small
<popey> so resource limited for reviewing / approving
<ybon> I understand
<popey> ybon: i dont see any active reviews from you at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+activereviews
<ybon> popey: no, because I'm not able to run autopilot
<ybon> and I don't want to submit to merge without a minimum of tests
<popey> ah okay. balloons is our resident AP expert, or you can ask in #ubuntu-autopilot where others may be lurking
<ybon> done already :(
<popey> so what is the state right now?
<popey> failing tests?
<popey> want to see if I can duplicate the issue on 14.04 here?
<ybon> popey: state for me is AP eating all RAM when running
<ybon> and then no test being able to pass for dbus complaining
<popey> oof
<popey> how much ram do you have?
<ybon> 8Go
<popey> gosh
<aquarius> popey, question about click reviews: they're still being done manually? is that just because the work to have them done by script isn't complete yet, or is there some reason that a person still needs to be in the mix?
<popey> aquarius: yes, currently manual, but over time more of them are automated
<popey> the site still does pre-flight checks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-16
<popey> e.g. the ios app uploaded earlier, there was an alert that "this is not a valid click package" so i didnt bother doing any further checks, just bounced it
<aquarius> popey, but... what tests are done that click-reviewer-tools doesn't do? the output I got when my first upload failed certainly seemed to be pretty automated -- it was json, fergawdsake :)
<popey> yeah, i copy/pasted that into the reply ☻
<popey> i could have edited out the obvious json bits ㋛
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> the impression I had was that you (didn't know it was you btw!) basically downloaded the package, ran click-reviewers-tools, pasted the output errors into an email, and clicked "failed tests". Which is cool, but surely (and I understand, believe me, what it's like that side of the fence) not that hard to do automatically...? :)
<aquarius> lots to do and not many people to do it, though, of course.
<popey> I think so too ☻
<popey> ask beuno ☻
<popey> does it not tell you who did the review? didnt know that?
<aquarius> I would do, but I had enough of those sorts of conversations with beuno before I left ;) I'm sure there's plenty of stuff to do and "make it all done by a script" is on the list, it's just that "I uploaded my app and it was in the store fifteen seconds later" would be such a massive PR win :)
<aquarius> popey, I don't think it does, 'cos I'd have noticed if it'd said it was you... but maybe I missed it
<popey> i think you see in the web ui
<popey> i see holbach did mine, but maybe thats my view
<aquarius> today again I talked myself out of making a noddy "USC" which lets you browse and install click packages on the desktop ;)
<popey> someone else did
<popey> well, browse
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6940344/
<popey> someone == Robert
<popey> run that, it spawns in your browser
<aquarius> what a good lad.
<ybon> ah, one more bad news because Qt cast to string the value send to the section.delegate: I cannot make that when clicking the date itself it opens the Day view
<aquarius> that's very cool indeed. Well done Schroll.
<ybon> (or I can parsing the string, but... ;) )
<aquarius> ybon, why not?
<ybon> because I've a string, not a date
<aquarius> ybon, yeah, make the string value be, say, "dateheader:dayviewid" or something :)
<aquarius> this is quite annoying, though
<aquarius> you're supposed to be able to pass JS objects around; that's what makes JS good.
<ybon> ah, but, maybe now I understand why it's done like this: because the value is used to group ListItem together
<ybon> and they don't want to compare complex object
<ybon> (maybe)
<ybon> and given that the section itself is shared between more than one ListItem, what should be the value of the Date sent?
<aquarius> that;s why you should be able to set section.property to be a function, so you can handle the complexity yourself if you want :)
<aquarius> man, this click browser is flamin' excellent.
<ybon> yep
 * popey goes to bed, early start... 
<popey> thanks for the contributions ybon  - ping me a mail if there's anything you want me to test, or if there's someone i can poke to help
<ybon> popey: thanks :)
<popey> or leave me a pm, I'm always connected
<ybon> and good night! :)
<popey> nn
<ybon> (and here is the branch for the AgendaView)
<ybon> (https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/AgendaView I meant :) )
<ghostmars919> Hello
<DeTorr> hello
<DeTorr> world
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-09
<akiva-thinkpad> this is interesting : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt_hkSKQp6k
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, how was the global jam?
<dholbach> i haven't read all the mails yet, but there were a few really nice event reports on the loco-contacts list
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2015-February/thread.html
<akiva-thinkpad> very cool
<seb128> hey sdk hackers
<seb128> basic question, but what's the recommended way to hide items it a listview? setting the listitem visible property to false hide the content but shows an empty row instead
<seb128> it works if I set the height to 0 as well, but that seems a bit hackish and leads to have to specify the normal height rather than let it be default
<seb128> i.e using "height: visible ? units.gu(6) : 0
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Clean Out Your Computer Day! :-D
<dholbach> wow, realtai update has 104M - is that the biggest app we have?
<dholbach> popey, ^ do you know?
<popey> blimey, that's huge
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128,  o/
<seb128> hey akiva-thinkpad
<dholbach> I could imagine that the contents of it are: <stuff> <more stuff> <old version of realtai> <even older version of realtai> <another click package> <etc> :)
<dholbach> although that's not true, .click packages are excluded from the list of files to bundle in a click
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, that is a good question; I am trying to remember the way I ended up implimenting it.
<popey> dholbach: yes, it's the biggest
<popey> next biggest is camlistore.sergiusens_0.8_multi.snap, org.sambull.bitcoin-app_0.3.9.1_armhf.click and hobson-hub.whizzosoftware_0.4.7_armhf.snap
<dholbach> nice
<popey> so snaps outweigh clicks right now
<dholbach> ah yes, bitcoin
<dholbach> and snaps, yes, makes sense - especially in those cases where you bundle everything yourself
<dholbach> I ordered a BBB, I think it should arrive today *excited*
<popey> and multi-arch
<popey> my rpi2 arrived on the weekend
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, I don't often work with listviews, but rather a Column with a Repeater
<dholbach> yes, makes sense
<dholbach> popey, nice!
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, when you set the visible to false in a column, there is no empty row shown. The column contracts
<popey> dholbach: number of clicks beats number of snaps though :) http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png  http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_snaps.png :)
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, so your issue was exactly the opposite of an issue I had before where I wanted to make the column not contract when visible.
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, does that make sense?
<seb128> akiva-thinkpad, yeah
<dholbach> popey, let's see about that - clicks have a bit of a headstart :)
<popey> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<seb128> akiva-thinkpad, I'm wondering if I should use a column :-)
<seb128> but listview gives me some niceties I think
<seb128> at least for the flickable?
<dholbach> popey, I'm looking forward to folks taking a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Snappy and snappifying a lot of the stuff there
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, Its my preferred way; Its more flexible in my opinion
<dholbach> popey, mvo said it should be possible to script quite a bit of it
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, mmmmm i've not had issues with columns and flickables. Setting the contentheight with the column height works perfect
<dholbach> the way I see it, snaps on ubuntu core will probably deliver more upstream stuff as opposed to people shipping their own self-written apps
 * akiva-thinkpad reminisces about my beautiful custom header for the filemanager app
<seb128> akiva-thinkpad, right, that's one thing that always feel weird to me with qml, why having a ListView element then if a column and a flickable give you the same thing?
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, to be honest; I did not find out about the list view until just a little bit ago. I had always used the columns and labels whenever I needed to do that sort of thing.
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, but the listview proved useful when I wanted to make an item invisible, without the column contracting :)
<seb128> hehe
<akiva-thinkpad> the new linux action show is great :) Loving noah
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach seb128 , what do you think of the new ubuntu ad?
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, mh?
<akiva-thinkpad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWuOSwg7e0g
<dholbach> it's rather nicely done :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> i think its probably pretty interesting for folks like you, as you probably notice a bunch of code that wrote ~
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, never seen someone so majestically drink a cup of coffee - Love the ad :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> the dog in the video had a bit of a confused look on his face too
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<popey> beuno: do we have a plan to allow people to donate to app developers in the store?
<popey> (I played with a few apps over the weekend, and I'd love to send some coffee/beer money to the authors)
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, don't you mean bitcoin?
<popey> no
<popey> that should be an option (maybe) but not the only option
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, but chris fischer always talks about how much you love bitcoin?
<popey> indeed.
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, so are you now an owner of the bq phone?
<popey> I'm not one of the insiders
<akiva-thinkpad> :o
<ahayzen> popey, but how would you pay people who have not setup a payment method with their account?
<popey> indeed.
<popey> You could send money via paypal for example
<ahayzen> i guess ... "there is money pending for you"
<popey> yes.
<akiva-thinkpad> good idea, although a suggestion
<akiva-thinkpad> "there is money pending for you. I am a nigerian prince, and all I need is your pay pal information to wire you this money right away"
<ahayzen> doesn't sound spammy at all ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, completely legit
<mivoligo> mzanetti: finished sprinting? ;)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi! yes, back at home now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have a question about tower behaviour if you have time
<mzanetti> mivoligo: shoot
<mivoligo> mzanetti: for the next levelpack I want to do a rotating towers
<mzanetti> O_o
<mivoligo> mzanetti: is it possible at the moment?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you mean it should rotate so that it's facing towards the enemy it shoots?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> not implemented atm, no
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I want to do the levelpack in the point of view like from above, so would be nice if the towers could turn to the enemies :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: would some normal rotation work for you? or would it require 8 sprite sets, loading a different one depending on the rotation?
<mzanetti> I guess if the pov is on top, a normal rotation would do
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think it could be done with just one image
<mzanetti> but if you want to have some perspective like the m-vs-m levelpacka and then additionally rotation, you'd need different sprite sets
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yeah, no perspective, it's to complicated
<dpm> popey, are now all MP for all reboot branches on http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring ? I added a bunch last week, and I think that should be it
<beuno> popey, we don't have a concrete one, no. I'd like to, though
<popey> dpm: will take a look
<sverzegnassi> Hi all! Need a review for a patch in docviewer-app: https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/fix-zoom-performance/+merge/249060 :)
<mivoligo> anyone here who can fix Ubuntu websites? Some dead links on this page: http://ubuntu-phone.eu/about
<mivoligo> stephwilson: ^
<stephwilson> mivoligo: I've passed it on to the web team to look at, thanks for spotting it.
<mivoligo> stephwilson: thanks :)
<dholbach> balloons, let me know when you're there - I have news :)
<mzanetti> ahayzen: hey
<ahayzen> mzanetti, yo
<mzanetti> you probably are already aware of it
<mzanetti> but just to make sure:
<mzanetti> the "add the queue" label is not elided
<ahayzen> ... in the header?
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> O_o
<mzanetti> lemme make a screenshot
<ahayzen> where ?
<ahayzen> ok :)
<mzanetti> ahayzen: http://i.imgur.com/TZYrKbl.png
<ahayzen> ah yes....hmmm that is already fixed i believe \o/
<ahayzen> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1416115
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416115 in Ubuntu UX "Queue all button too small" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> mzanetti, just wait for popey to update the app in the store :)
<mzanetti> ok
<ahayzen> mzanetti, we are eliding for now...but we are going to discuss resizing the buttons with design...hence the bug still being open
<ahayzen> mzanetti, what is your opinion on that ?
<ahayzen> mzanetti, also thanks for finding, different languages always cause fun :)
<mzanetti> +1 on resizing, if you can do that without completely breaking the looks of that page
<mzanetti> because it's quite pretty otherwise
<ahayzen> yeah that was our view
<mzanetti> but "Alle wiederg..." doesn't really look to nice either
<popey> ahayzen: mzanetti done
<ahayzen> \o/
<mzanetti> thanks popey
<popey> np
<mzanetti> popey: you aware if the label in the today scope is fixed by now?
<mzanetti> there was another one that grew into the next scope with german translations
<mzanetti> the one that tells you to set up your google account in order to see today's events
<popey> no
<mzanetti> ahayzen: random idea: how about using icons instead of text for those 3 buttons?
<mzanetti> shuffle, playlist and play, should be clear enough I guess
<ahayzen> mzanetti, possible ... but they are nice big buttons to hit at the moment
<mzanetti> yeah, well, talk to jouni I guess...
<mzanetti> eliding it is good enough for now
<ahayzen> yeah "for now" was our thought ...need a proper solution
<ahayzen> vthompson, any views on the play/shuffle/queue buttons ^^ ?
<mzanetti> heh... it doesn't look broken any more, but "Alle zur Wart..." doesn't seem to be enough information :D
<vthompson> ahayzen, mzanetti, are we suggesting an icon inside a button? Or just an icon?
<mzanetti> I guess icon on a button would be best
<ahayzen> yeah that or resizing the button
<vthompson> we'd talked about expanding the button... possibly. Do you think if the button was maybe 20 GU longer it'd fit enough info?
<ahayzen> i just think "Queue All" or "Shuffle" or "Play All" you can read quickly
<ahayzen> whereas an icon will slow you down as it won't be as clear
<mzanetti> yeah... works for english...
<mzanetti> however, "Alle zur Warteschlange hinzufügen" isn't really the same :D
<vthompson> and if we did do an icon... I'd like to do both an icon and text... and not use a button component
<ahayzen> can we not just have it dynamic
<ahayzen> AbstractButton \o/
<ogra_> mzanetti, i'd love to see the chinese variant :)
<mzanetti> that probably is just a single sign :D
<ogra_> lol, yeah
<vthompson> ha
<ogra_> damn ... i wanted to file that bug a week ago and forgot
<ahayzen> 全部加入队列
<mzanetti> I can't really come up with a shorter german version either
<ahayzen> (is Queue All from out translations file)
<mzanetti> we lack a word for "enqueue"
<mzanetti> lol... makes me wonder who came up with "waitsnake" (Warteschlange)
<vthompson> mzanetti, do you have any Android apps that might have a translation? Maybe "playlist" is a good German translation of Queue?
<ahayzen> some of the other languages look pretty long as well ... i think dynamic resizing would be my preferred option...with a max width of the space available ...which then it elides inside of
<ahayzen> and maybe a minimum width to keep them aligned for EN
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, that was my opinion regarding the bug as well
<ahayzen> or would we want them to scale at the same width?
<vthompson> I suggested same width, which might be hard-ish to do
<vthompson> but overall probably trivial
<ahayzen> should be possibleish :)
<vthompson> another solution could be to just put all the button text in a Label and make it a bit smaller
<ahayzen> yeah
<vthompson> as that button in particular is already in a Label
<ahayzen> but how small would we have to go to get it to fit?
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1416115/comments/5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416115 in Ubuntu UX "Queue all button too small" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> renatu, rmescandon is having a problem with contacts exported from the addressbook-app contact picker
<ahayzen> mzanetti, google translates that back to english as "All classified"
<renatu> kenvandine, what kind of problem?
<kenvandine> renatu, i think it must be something about the vcard being created
<kenvandine> specific to 3 contacts
<kenvandine> rmescandon, ^^ can you give renatu more detail?
<rmescandon> renatu, hello
<renatu> rmescandon, hi
<kenvandine> renatu, i'm pretty sure it's a problem with the vcard created, which might stem from some specific contacts
<mzanetti> ahayzen: http://dict.leo.org/#/search=einreihen&searchLoc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on
<rmescandon> renatu, i try to import contacts using content hub, but depending on the contacts i select the ~/.cache/com.ubuntu.telegram/HubIncoming/<number>/ubuntu_contacts.vcf file that is generated is well or bad generated
<rmescandon> renatu, and i cannot find a pattern to know what the problem is
<ahayzen> mzanetti, "to queue" or "to enqueue" is close i suppose
<renatu> rmescandon, could you send me a bad genereated file?
<rmescandon> renatu, if i select all the contacts except those that have only a phone number (not a explicit name), seems to work (it imports 578 contacts)
<mzanetti> ahayzen: http://dict.leo.org/#/search=to%20queue&searchLoc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on
<mzanetti> ahayzen: "to form a queue" => "sich einreihen"
<rmescandon> renatu, but if i select those same less any other contact, instead of importing 577, it imports 23
<rmescandon> that drives me crazy!
<mzanetti> kinda matches... at least as a german speaking person, when I hear einreihen I rather think of a queue than something being classified
<rmescandon> renatu, sure. I'll send you
<renatu> rmescandon, please send me the file. I need to check if the file is correct or not
<renatu> rmescandon, what are you using to import the contacts?
<ahayzen> mzanetti, yeah as you are forming a queue with the stuff in the view... but note it appends not replace
<mzanetti> ahayzen: yeah, that matches quite well
<ahayzen> \o/
<rmescandon> renatu, ContentPeerPicker , contentType=Contacts
<rmescandon> renatu, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/libqtelegram/telegram-app-dev/view/head:/components/ContactImport.qml#L51
<rmescandon> renatu, i've found a pattern
<rmescandon> renatu, if i select n < 25, it imports n
<rmescandon> renatu, if i select n = 25, it imports all (578)
<rmescandon> renatu, if i select n being n mod 25 == x, it imports x contacts
<rmescandon> :O
<renatu> rmescandon, :D, I will check that soon
<renatu> rmescandon, could you report a bug, please?
<rmescandon> renatu, the project is this, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/content-hub
<renatu> rmescandon, use this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app
<rmescandon> renatu, ok. Thanks
<rmescandon> renatu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1419854
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419854 in address-book-app "bulk import of contacts misses requested" [Undecided,New]
<renatu> rmescandon, thanks
<dholbach> balloons, if you could have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/pelican/+merge/249087 that'd be great - basically we're moving from hyde to pelican+po4a to make translations stuff work
<dholbach> it's not 100% working yet, but there's more working with it than with the hyde approach :)
<balloons> dholbach, oO. I was going to sync up with you on what you figured out, I guess this answers that question :-)
<balloons> pelican looks cool dholbach, I'll review after
<dholbach> great
<mihok> Im reading around auto-running a script upon adding a wifi card (usb, or other), my question is, is it good practice to have my package install a .rules file in /lib/udev/rules.d/ ?
<rope> Hi, I installed the Ubuntu SDK on 14.04 LTS. I suppose it's the latest version as I've also added the PPA to my sources. My question would be that is it normal that I can't download apps in the Store application?
<rope> There are no pictures, and no way to download them, as if the device was offline. However, it's not, browsing the net works for example.
<dholbach> dpm, not sure if  you have time and and not sure if that's the way po4a is meant to be used, but as part of https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/pelican/+merge/249087 'make translate' now generates a translated set of the page
<dholbach> ok... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> dholbach, nice!
<dholbach> it needs some more work, but it looks like it might be a good start already
<dholbach> see you! :)
<rickspencer3> does know if it's easy or possible to bundle a sqlite.db along with an app, so that u1db does not have to create it on first run?
<rickspencer3> I ask because the db is going to have tens of thousands of records
<balloons> rickspencer3, I don't see why you couldn't include it in the click package
<rickspencer3> balloons, but then how do I copy it to the right place for u1db to find it?
<balloons> rickspencer3, surely it's in the same folder as the app n'est pas?
<balloons> if I remember right you are using qmake, so I'm less familar with changing the build to do it than cmake
<balloons> but presumably you simply include the file and package it. I would think it would go to the same place as the qml
<rickspencer3> balloons, so, where are qml files stored?
<rickspencer3> database files are stored in .local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.devnick.appnick
<balloons> rickspencer3, on your desktop yes, but it would be slightly different on the phone. Nevertheless, is this db static or are you intending to write to it after installation? I suspect the latter, hence your question
<rickspencer3> balloons,
<rickspencer3> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3.fairedescourses$ pwd
<rickspencer3> /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3.fairedescourses
<rickspencer3> that's where the database files go
<rickspencer3> I want to use u1db, and I do plan to let the user write to it later
<balloons> hmm.. so it's the same sure.. I was thinking of having the db file go into what is it /opt where the actual click installs to
<balloons> which I suppose is NOT what you want
<rickspencer3> balloons, I don't mind putting it there, I just want it to work :)
<rickspencer3> I guess I can just render a qml file and let u1db create the db
<balloons> for the app I wrote using u1db I set my app defaults in qml
<rickspencer3> balloons, right, but I have 27,000 records in this db
<rpadovani> rickspencer3, o/ this is the bug I was talking about in London https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-webapps-twitter/+bug/1403089
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1403089 in Twitter WebApp "pictures uploaded from gallery are plain black" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> rpadovani, ok, let me ping pmcgowan about this right now
<rpadovani> :-)
<balloons> rickspencer3, certainly, my needs were simple. So in cmake I would copy the file into the folder you mentioned; I've not done it but don't see why that wouldn't work
<rickspencer3> balloons, yeah, jdstrand says that apps can just write to .local/share/theappsfolder
<rickspencer3> so, I can just check for db file, and if it is not there, just copy it into place
<balloons> rickspencer3, right you can't write anywhere else
<balloons> rickspencer3, yes that would also work; in fact it might be preferred even, so each time the folder was wiped, it would be reset properly
<rickspencer3> balloons, well, the folder should not get wiped
<balloons> so in cmake simply "install(FILES mydb.db DESTINATION ${INSTALL_DIR})"
<balloons> you could make the destination either directory; I think I would push towards installing a static copy in the same place you install the app for ease of resetting
<rickspencer3> rpadovani, ok, the web apps team is on it now
<rpadovani> rickspencer3, I have to remember to ping you more often :D
<rickspencer3> haha
<mihok> Is it possible to get the device number from a script that was executed via udev rule?
<mihok> or give the device number to a script from a udev rule?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-10
<akiva-thinkpad> oh my... I seriously need a way to unsubscribe from all these damn merge emails.
<akiva-thinkpad> it is literally 98 percent of my emails
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> morning
<justCarakas> o/
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, whats new?
<justCarakas> nothing really, just that Im almost falling asleep behind my desk :p
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, mmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<justCarakas> akiva-thinkpad: what do you think of the BQ phone ?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, something that I can't own because I live in north america.
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, what about you?
<akiva-thinkpad> well can own, can't use
<justCarakas> ow, well, I like it but it is too much like the nexus 4 for me to go and buy it
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, I like the design more than the nexus 4
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, I really wish someone would make a thinkpad phone. I hate how glossy everything has to be.
<sverzegnassi> popey: o/
<popey> hey sverzegnassi
<popey> hows it going?
<sverzegnassi> well, thanks! how was the insiders' event?
<popey> great. good to see devices in people's hands.
<popey> Been getting lots of feedback.
<popey> Some of which I'm turning into bug reports :)
<sverzegnassi> i've seen in the mailing list!
<sverzegnassi> have you got some feedback from the design team (about docviewer)?
<popey> not yet, i have a call a bit later today with them though.
<sverzegnassi> ok! I'd like to make it work like the gallery-app (it would easier for me to re-use some of their components, since I won't have much time during the upcoming weeks)
<popey> how do you mean "like the gallery app"?
<popey> the events view?
<sverzegnassi> they manage content-hub, url-handler and arguments on the C++ side, and the code results much cleaner
<sverzegnassi> at the moment, doc-viewer have some in the C++ side, some in the QML side
<sverzegnassi> has*
<popey> oh okay.
<popey> sverzegnassi: would be good to get the final history view into the store soon.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Extraterrestrial Culture Day! :-D
<sverzegnassi> popey: yes, but there was that problem with content-hub. It would be a lot easier if I manage contents as I said above
<sverzegnassi> instead of showing the history of the previously opened documents, we show a list of all the docs in home/Documents, I think it would be much better
<popey> ok, right.
<akiva-thinkpad> when does the on-air session start? I'm going to go link it on the subreddit?
<dholbach> balloons, so I think the way we can get translations to work is that: people edit content in content, then we update the .pot file (and try to filter out the metadata) every now
<dholbach> then people go into LP and translate everything
<dholbach> then we run a magic script which turns translations from .po files into translated markdown docs
<dholbach> then we run 'make html' and can publish the app
<dholbach> so far the theory :)
<balloons> dholbach, oi, ok so independent versions of the app for each language..
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> we ship the translated content in different directories
<dholbach> so app/www/pages/ and app/www/pages/de/ or some such
<dholbach> I haven't gotten to that point yet
<balloons> ok, so we just need some UI to use the /de pages, etc
<balloons> ?
<dholbach> we could make app/www/index.html a redirector, where you choose your language once
<dholbach> or we get it automatically
<balloons> right-0
<balloons> dholbach, did you want/need the save_as meta-data?
<dholbach> balloons, I don't know yet, to be honest :)
<Yami> Hello
<akiva-thinkpad> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 15 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<balloons> dholbach, fingers crossed my changes should be mergable now
<dholbach> balloons, in the hangout in a few
<balloons> yep yep, I'll try and pepper you only slightly with questions :-0
<balloons> I'll leave it here. I want to work on a content merge
<dholbach> haha, thanks :)
<davmor2> popey: on reminders do you ever have issues with saved notes being blank on 3g?
<popey> davmor2: not seen that, but I dont use mine on 3g much, will add that to my testing
<davmor2> popey: I've only had it a couple of times I'll do some testing at the weekend when I'm away from home
<dholbach> balloons, hum
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> balloons, merged your branch
<dholbach> balloons, I think we are going to need "save_as" to override path names
<dholbach> which will be handy for the translations and stuff
<dholbach> http://docs.getpelican.com/en/3.5.0/faq.html?highlight=save_as#how-can-i-override-the-generated-url-of-a-specific-page-or-article
<dholbach> I would suggest we land the pelican branch soon  - it is as broken/working as the old app :)
<dholbach> and file bugs on all the stuff we need to do
<balloons> dholbach, I couldn't figure out how to get save_as to work. The syntax does appear to be Save_as:
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> so I dropped it.. I tried with URL: as well.. but yes, if we need it awesome, we'll figure it out later
<balloons> I agree, let's get it landed and move forward
<dholbach> I'm going to call it a day soon, so I'll try to leave everything as up to date as possible
<dholbach> rock on
<balloons> dholbach, there is also slugs for translations
<dholbach> I'm happy to use whatever works :)
<balloons> lol, fair enough. slugs worked for me, so :-)
<dholbach> ok, I updated trunk
<dholbach> I proposed a new branch and updated bug 1416389
<ubot5> bug 1416389 in Help for Ubuntu for devices "Make translations possible" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416389
<dholbach> I hope the list of bugs (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-devices-help) makes sense now
<dholbach> balloons, ^
 * balloons looks
<dholbach> just want to make sure I do the hand-over well :)
<balloons> I would add a bug for theming
<balloons> I can do it
<dholbach> sure, cool
<balloons> I assume navigation is part of that or no?
<dholbach> yeah, also needs to be fixed, yes
<dholbach> balloons, ok... I guess you have all the right bits to spend lots of time fixing everything on the app, right? :)
<balloons> dholbach, ohh tons of time. It's all I have!
 * balloons kids
<dholbach> :9
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day!
<balloons> dholbach, I did want us to push towards getting something in the store asap, I'm sure you do to
<balloons> dholbach, you too!
<balloons> hugs!
<dholbach> balloons, yes, same here
<dholbach> balloons, my priority is to make translations work and have all of the scaffolding in place, so we can show Q&As easily
<dholbach> if navigation can be improved later on, that works for me too :)
<dholbach> same for theming
<balloons> yep, something basic.. and something we can show someone
<dholbach> I think it won't hurt to get an early version in the store once we have something to show
<dholbach> yep
<balloons> I'm hoping someone with a visual eye will see it and help out :-0
<dholbach> once it'll make sense for people to contribute without having to look at a broken Makefile :)
<dholbach> same here :)
<dholbach> I'm sure that can be arranged :)
<dholbach> all right... hugs back!
<renatu> popey, hi
<renatu> popey, are you around?
<popey> renatu: hey
<popey> wassup?
<renatu> popey, about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sync-monitor/+bug/1420002
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1420002 in sync-monitor (Ubuntu) "Sync fail 403 on krillin 231" [High,New]
<renatu> popey, do you have two accounts with the same login? alan.pope@canonical.com
<renatu> popey, wait my mistake
<popey> (no)
<renatu> popey, do you still have the problem?
<popey> well, i _do_ have two accounts with that address
<popey> one is google, one is U1
<renatu> popey, I just noticed that the error 403 can happen if you loose connection during a sync
<renatu> popey, but it should go back to normal in the next sync
<renatu> popey, do you still have sync error?
<popey> let me see
<popey> renatu: it sits for ages at Progress 70, then moves to 71, 72, hangs for a while...
<renatu> yes the sync is very slow we did not land the optimizations yet
<popey> renatu: seeing lots in the sync log
<popey> so it's chugging along
<popey> finished okay
<renatu> popey, ok great this is a different bug, is not related with authentication
<renatu> popey, I will find a way to fix that
<renatu> popey, thanks
<popey> k
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, popey: The App Store RSS feed is back, I still have to replace the machine but that can now wait until next week.
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: yep, saw that :) thanks for that. I keep on following it
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I was thinking about redundandcy through DNS Round-Robin, but I don't think any feed readers have proper support for that.
<mzanetti> no clue
<SturmFlut> And I should probably make a Scope for it, since Scopes are now all the rage
<popey> SturmFlut: yay!
<popey> SturmFlut: yes! Also, you can link from the rss feed to the click store
<popey> so people can click through and install apps (in theory) :)
<Randy_O> I am having trouble with u!DB and getting at the contents from my list view, I get error: : Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
<Randy_O> U1DB
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-11
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> morning all
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, or zbenjamin curious; do any of you know of a signal for when a project is opened? I can get one when the project is changed, but that complicates things.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: hm let me thing
<zbenjamin> think
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: check out the ProjectExplorer::SessionManager
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ah; will try. I thought that was for QtCreator's "restore session" thing
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: it is , but since you are always in a Session its what you want to use
<zbenjamin> why do you need to know about new projects?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: ^
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, when a project is opened; not neccessarily new. The reason is that the way I have constructed the plugin for autopilot, is that it performs a search for an autopilot suite, and adds a run configuration. Its just easier if I could get this to act only on when a project is opened.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i would suggest to use the RunConfiguration factories
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: thats what they are for
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, I am
<zbenjamin> if you register those factories they are called automatically when a new project is opened
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, I agree; I just want to have it autoconfigure when a project is first opened.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, hmmm my issue now seems to be that I need a good way to wait until the project has finished loading. Otherwise my function executes too early causing a crash.
<mivoligo> anyone managed to buy Ubuntu phone today? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, thinking about it, although for na... 2g is all I can get
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, what about you?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: problems with the website and now out of stock
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, oh really ? Thats a good problem to have :)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad:hmm
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: you really sure you need that hook?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: not sure there is a signal you can use for that
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, well the alternative as I see it, and I'm open to suggestions of course, is to have a button on the widget which sets it up.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, what do you think?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i still do net get why it needs setup?
<zbenjamin> maybe you can explain the problem a bit moire
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: tbh it was pretty bad experience with bq website
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, Well at some point, I need to create the run configuration. Also if tests are changed, I will need to be able to refresh and search for them again.
<zbenjamin> as i see it: project loaded -> setups targets automaticall -> by that it calls into your runconfig factories and your rc's get created without a extra hook
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Get Out Your Guitar Day! :-D
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: can you show me the code
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, yah sure
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10171418/ its pretty much top down, so it should be easy to follow.
<akiva-thinkpad> obviously not a final project.
<akiva-thinkpad> and some outdated comments
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: hm you are doing it a bit wrong :D
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: you see, when the plugin is loaded you create your RunConfigurationFactory once and register it to the plugin system
<akiva-thinkpad> thats a snapshot actually :P I was in the middle of editting.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: then everytime QtC loads a project it will automatically go through all registered factories and ASKS them "Do you have something for this project configuration"
<akiva-thinkpad> oh hmmm, yah I have that somewhere
<akiva-thinkpad> the factory is in the object pool; I know that. The run config is being added, no problem.
<kalikiana> t1mp: how about a review? this is to fix pop overs show up off screen https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationGoneWrong/+merge/247969
<t1mp> kalikiana: yeah why not ;)
<kalikiana> heh
<kalikiana> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, bah I should have given you a version that I wasn't mucking around with :P
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, oh yah actually; you are right about the factory.
 * akiva-thinkpad puts that in initialize
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: this is the factory interface http://code.woboq.org/qt5/qt-creator/src/plugins/projectexplorer/runconfiguration.h.html#ProjectExplorer::IRunConfigurationFactory
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: in virtual QList<Core::Id> availableCreationIds(Target *parent, CreationMode mode = UserCreate) const = 0;  you need to return a Core::Id for every possible runconfig you can create for the passed Target
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: so for example a Id would be:   AutopilotPlugin.Tests.Testname , later you can get the two suffixes to know what the ID represents
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, Yep; I have that in my class constructor I believe
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: so basically in availableCreationIds, THATS the place where you search for the autopilot tests, every test you find results in an ID
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, I don't think I'm explaining my issue right.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: to restart that process you can call Target::updateDefaultRunConfigurations()
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, hmmmm okay give me a few hours
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: you can also push your code to some bzr branch so you do not need to paste it together in a pastebin ;)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: keep in mind that the Target has informations about if its a Desktop or a Ubuntu Device
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: you probably want to support running on Desktop first, so you would only create IDs if the Target is using a Desktop device
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> I havn't pushed in a few days. Anyways thanks for all that.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: first focus on making that work, later if you want you can try to add the HUD support. Don't do all at once :)
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, :| it already has hud support
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: ok then
<akiva-thinkpad> like two weeks ago :P
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: are you still creating the menu items too?
<akiva-thinkpad> the run config was working too. I just didn't have a good signal for creating the initial run config
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: in QtC you need to say goodbay to defined situtations where you can do stuff. You can only rely on the factories being called by QtC ... its all async
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, what do you mean, creating them? They are initiated and refreshed when the signal is given.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, that is a good tip I think.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: To give you a bit of a better idea how it works:
<zbenjamin> You have Projects in your current session
<zbenjamin> Every Project, can have n Targets, a target is basically Kit + Configuration
<zbenjamin> so now in every Target, you have Build , Deploy and Runconfigurations
<zbenjamin> These configurations are unique and belong only to one Target
<zbenjamin> everytime you switch the Target the currently used Run, Build and Deployconfigurations are switched as well
<zbenjamin> QtC usually takes care of making sure the Targets have up 2 date configurations
<zbenjamin> this happens for example when you switch between targets
<zbenjamin> that means, you can not link your MenuItems to the Project, they need to be linked to the currently active Target
<zbenjamin> i'm not really sure if it makes sense to have Runconfigs and MenuItems
<zbenjamin> for QtC i would suggest to add support in the Locator, which is the small lineedit on the bottom. It supports lots of quick commands and can be reached by using Ctrl+K
<zbenjamin> instead of HUD
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, the menu is pretty well fine actually.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ah yah I saw that some time before; Not a bad idea.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: I know, but why would we need a menu if we already have runconfigs
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: we had menu items before for run on the device and it was not really nice to use
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, the answer to that is to quickly run an individual run config. Here I'll demo where I'm at. give me 10 minutes, and i'll link you a video
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: and if QtC has a way of doing it , it should be used.
<akiva-thinkpad> an individual test*
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, I don't disagree
<akiva-thinkpad> I agree rather :)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: then i would suggest Locator :  Ctrl+K autopilot testname
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i would even suggest to get your plugin upstream.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, not ready yet! :)
<zbenjamin> yeah sure :) Once we include it into the SDK you can try to upstream as well
<akiva-thinkpad> okay give me a few minutes; thanks for all that btw
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: np, i don't want you to waste too much time on work you need to change later. SO a introduction was needed :)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: you can check out this code http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntu/ubuntulocalrunconfigurationfactory.cpp
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: thats where i create our runconfigs
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ah that is very nice
<t1mp> what do you all think of this proposal? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1420748/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1420748 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Always reserve space for three actions in header" [Undecided,New]
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, o/ A few changes have been made to the subbreddits CSS, I have removed a bit from the sidebar to make it looks simpler. The CSS from our sub is going to be used for /r/Ubuntu and /r/Ubuntufr
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, sorry, give me a sec to check it out.
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<DS-McGuire> No problem akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, you got to stop editting the css with the enhancement suite :P
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Let me check with it off
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll screen shot
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I see it....
 * DS-McGuire goes back to coding
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, preferences lol :)
<DS-McGuire> show me yours anyway akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, okay
<akiva-thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/iXplVyq.png
<akiva-thinkpad> just that one spot :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ah; you don't want people posting their app anymore?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Yes, I definatly do. I just don't think we need to even say it since it what the sub reddits is for. It's like saying you can only post food into /r/Food
<akiva-thinkpad> otherwise it looks nice. Are we getting an ubuntu french mod?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I don't think its all that implied. Some people may not know whether its appropriate to do shameless self promotion
<akiva-thinkpad> Like some may think this is just support on how to get started, or install ubuntu touch, imho
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I guess, I am just assuming people will come and post their own work, I will change it back.
<akiva-thinkpad> You did a nice job with the fonts and spacing btw. I noticed it getting progressively better over time.
<akiva-thinkpad> or at least I think I noticed :P maybe it was just me
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, No, it's just that the mods on /r/Ubuntufr and /r/Ubuntu want to implement this CSS.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, congrats :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I wonder if they want the flairs too :P
<DS-McGuire> No you it wasnt just you, I really tried to make it all loook better on the sidebar, hence why I thought it would be better to tidy it up.
<DS-McGuire> I think they are doing there own flairs akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> :O
<akiva-thinkpad> I like our flairs actually. Yes they may be slightly big, but they are small enough while still being able to read the text~
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll be curious what they do though
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I am just become very busy so I will talk to you later. I will work on this throughout the day though :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, later
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Oh I will still be here, I just can't do the subreddit work right now haha!
<DS-McGuire> I don't know why I said talk to you later hahah!
<DS-McGuire> hope that makes sense
 * DS-McGuire needs coffee
<sverzegnassi> t1mp: I feel like 4 reserved spaces (3 on right + 1 on left) would be too much. There will be some app (e.g. telegram) that won't have much space on the header to display the page title. Moreover, I feel like scopes would look better if they have only two spaces reserved on right (since "add to favourite" and "settings" are secondary actions and they should always stay in a context menu, even if there's no back action in the header, IMHO)
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: are you saying we should fix it t two on the right? (independent from left action)?
<deekay> hello
<sverzegnassi> t1mp: yes, IMHO it would be better. I took a look at some core apps, and I think they will look better so.
<deekay> can someone help me? i try to start develope for the ubuntu touch
<deekay> if i wana test a html5 app with the ubuntu-html5-app-launcher
<deekay> clicks dont work, like a button or a <a href...>
<sverzegnassi> If ever an app will need to show one more action, there's a bottom edge that does the work well
<deekay> know someone that problem?
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: ok I get it
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: can you add a comment to the bug?
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: I'll have to try to get approval from design before changing the current implementation
<sverzegnassi> timp: ok, no problem!
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: my point was to have the number of actions on the right independent from the back button. I don't know if 2 or 3 actions is better
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: great, thanks
<sverzegnassi> timp: yep, I agree with your point. I had the same problem while I was working on the design of one of my apps. the current implementation is pretty strange, since left and right actions are not correlated with one another.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsa-Y-wyM9U&feature=youtu.be
<akiva-thinkpad> also i'm terribly tired zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks again
<liuxg> in Ubuntu terminal, which key is ctrl +c?
<liuxg> in ubuntu phone terminal
<akiva-thinkpad> liuxg, you are using the reboot right?
<liuxg> akiva-thinkpad, no, it is for the terminal app in the ubuntu, for example, a user wants to exit the current command.
<akiva-thinkpad> liuxg, erm sorry i'm tired,; there are two ubuntu-touch versions of the terminal
<akiva-thinkpad> an old one, and a reboot.
<akiva-thinkpad> you probably know this, I'm just checking :)
<ogra_> liuxg, you select "ctrl" from the orange menu on the left
<ogra_> tap and hold the little icon with the kbd
<ogra_> akiva-thinkpad, i think reboot became the default a while ago
<akiva-thinkpad> ogra_,  don't yell at me! I'm sorry!
<akiva-thinkpad> ;_;
<ogra_> lol, i dont yell :)
<liuxg> ogra_, I did not find the orange menu on the app.
<ogra_> I NEVER YELL !!!
<akiva-thinkpad> Apology accepted.
<ogra_> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ogra_, hmmmm so do you want to take bets whether hes running the old version or not ?
<ogra_> liuxg, what device, what release, what channel do you use ?
<liuxg> ogra_, rtm channel, nexus 4
<ogra_> hmm, that should have the new one ...
<akiva-thinkpad> liuxg, if it is the old version, cant you click and hold the screen?
<ogra_> liuxg, uninstall and re-install it
<ogra_> terminal in the store is definately the reboot one
<liuxg> ogra_, yes, I can see that after I hold the screen. thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> liuxg, the new one looks like this: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/zAiOUCvPCEk/maxresdefault.jpg
<akiva-thinkpad> is that the one you have?
<liuxg> akiva-thinkpad, no, it is not like that. I think this is the new design.
<akiva-thinkpad> liuxg, that is the new design :P I think you are using the old design.
<popey> liuxg: how did you install terminal?
<popey> liuxg: and what device?
<liuxg> popey, i flashed it the rtm-proposed channel. it is already there in the image.
<deekay> cant someone help me with my problem?
<popey> liuxg: check in system settings -> update, see if you get a new terminal
<popey> liuxg: should look like this http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/2015/device-2015-01-21-131812.png
<popey> deekay: zbenjamin  or bzoltan_ may be able to help
<deekay> should I pm them?
<bzoltan_> popey:  what was the problem, I do not see the lines from deekay
<bzoltan_> deekay:  I am all here :) shoot
<deekay> if i wana test a html5 app with the ubuntu-html5-app-launcher
<deekay> clicks dont work, like a button or a <a href...>
<deekay> there nothing happen
<deekay> the application output say:
<deekay> WARNING: This project is using the experimental QML API extensions for QtWebKit and s therefore tied to a specific QtWebKit release. WARNING: The experimental API will change from version to version, or even be removed. You have been warned!      unity::action::ActionManager::ActionManager(QObject*):     Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly.     Provide your application identifier in $APP_I
<deekay>  reate CordovaView object.     Falling back on the plain Webview backend.
<deekay> bzoltan_ and can you help me?
<bzoltan_> deekay:  I was looking into it a bit. Would you mind to file a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu and describe your environment and the exact step-by-step process what you do?
<bzoltan_> deekay:  I promise I will find the solution  or someone who will help
<Mirv> popey: hey, did you have time yet to look at that script of yours downloads-all-apps-and-starts-those if it works nowadays?
<Mirv> -and-takes-screenshot
<popey> Mirv: I did, and now have my nexus 7 in a state with everything on it. is there a ppa you want me to test with?
<Mirv> popey: ooh! ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005 - currently working (before anything like ciborium and unity8 lands from currently prepared silos which would mean needs a rebuild)
<Mirv> popey: oh, and don't use citrain tool at the moment!
<popey> ok
<Mirv> popey: normal apt-add-repository etc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting - the current image is outdated and citrain would fail today
<popey> on a vivid image?
<Mirv> yes
<Mirv> my dist-upgrade output just a moment ago after adding the PPA was http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10173717/
<popey> which channel?
<popey> ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed
<Mirv> popey: yes, latest daily
<popey> ok
<popey> beuno: do we plan to allow developers to reply to reviews?
<popey> beuno: DanChapman for example has bad reviews for an app and can't respond to them
<beuno> popey, I very much would like to, yes
<beuno> I'm not sure when exactly I'll be able to fit it in, but I agree it's important
<popey> beuno: also, 404 https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/
<rickspencer3> popey, can he not respond by writing his own review?
<popey> rickspencer3: ew.
<beuno> popey, yikes!
<popey> I dont think that's very pleasant for anyone. not threaded for one, so no idea who he's replying to
<beuno> on it
<popey> ta
<rickspencer3> yikes indeed!
<rickspencer3> man down! man down!
<popey> MEDIC!
<beuno> ah
<beuno> it's mid-deploy
<beuno> back up
<beuno> we'll make these windows smaller (or non-existent) soon
<rickspencer3> beuno, maybe a nicer experinece in the meantime
<popey> can we fix the 404 page
<rickspencer3> like a little "we'll be back"
<beuno> indeed
<popey> so it says nice things and shows cartoon pictures of developers fixing stuff
<rickspencer3> bonus points if you incorporate a cat meme in some way
<popey> or a giant spinning ubuntu logo
<popey> this design consulting is for free btw
<rickspencer3> lol
<beuno> understood, I should spend the next hour googling for cat pictures and ubuntu logos
<popey> still dead here
<beuno> one of the servers is still not fully deployed, it seems
<beuno> so it's on-and-off
<beuno> (being handled)
<popey> Elleo: seen the %age bar do this before? http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-02-11-155300.png
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I'd been meaning to poke mandel about that actually
<Elleo> popey: I suspect that when the server doesn't send the total size UDM is sending an uninitialised value
<popey> Elleo: want me to file a bug?
<Elleo> popey: yes please
<popey> ok
<Elleo> popey: link me when you do and I'll add some components and add a UDM component to it
<Elleo> s/components/comments/
<popey> Elleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/podbird/+bug/1420853
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1420853 in podbird "Download percentage bar sometimes goes up to millions of percent" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<alnutile> Hello, looking forward to getting into ubuntu mobile development. Wondering if anyone can suggest a tablet that I could load it on for using day to day to get a sense of how things work?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-12
<Elleo> alnutile: the best tablet option is probably the nexus 7 at the moment, it's one of the officially supported devices
<Elleo> alnutile: (2013 edition)
<alnutile> thanks!
<alnutile> I saw the nexus 10 as well would that do?
<alnutile> or not officially supported
<Elleo> yep, pretty sure the nexus 10 is officially supported too
<Elleo> alnutile: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices <-- lists the 3 officially supported reference devices, nexus 4, 7 and 10
<alnutile> yes thanks Elleo sorry if I was not clear I wanted to verify the docs where up to date. Thanks!
<alnutile> I will go with those notes
<Elleo> alnutile: yep, a quick check on the image server confirms that images are being generated for manta (nexus 10)
<Elleo> alnutile: so you shouldn't have any major problems
<Elleo> alnutile: that said most of the focus has been on the phone stuff recently, so some aspects of the interface might not be ideal for tablets just yet (pretty sure things work decently though)
<Elleo> I don't have an ubuntu tablet myself, just phones so couldn't say for sure
<alnutile> cool thanks again
<Elleo> no problem :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> Hey all
<mzanetti> popey: should calendar sync with google still work?
<popey> yes
<mzanetti> I've set up my google account but the calendar doesn't show any events
<mzanetti> it does show the calendar in the app, but no entries from it
<popey> mzanetti: hit the sync buttron
<mzanetti> I did already
<popey> mzanetti: i had a problem with sync and filed a bug, renato was looking at it
<popey> there is a synclog in ~/.cache/upstart
<mzanetti> popey: there seems to be an issue with my calendar... thunderbird doesn't show anything in there any more either
<popey> ah
<popey> good :)
<popey> mzanetti: we will talk in a bit, but on my device I can't sign into evernote, i get a blank screen after the sign in
<popey> mzanetti: is there a log anywhere?
<mzanetti> well, the app's log is in ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.reminders.log
<popey> yeah, this is outside the app
<mzanetti> however, this sounds like OA
<popey> am removing to clean up
<mzanetti> I've seen this on vivid builds too
<mzanetti> you on vivid with this device?
<popey> i have seen it in hte past, not recently
<popey> no, rtm
<mzanetti> was working on rtm for me
<popey> ok, I'll push buttons a bit harder :)
<mzanetti> thanks... we really need to get this working :/
<popey> ya
<popey> mzanetti: dpm hangout?
<dpm> yep
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> popey: worked just fine
<mzanetti> popey: on my dogfooding rtm device
<mzanetti> popey: however, I did see this issue when I last flashed a developer device with devel-proposed. and I know it's totally random
<popey> yeah, my nexus 7 works fine
<popey> hmmm
<dpm> popey, do you know where I can find out the current image revision numbers of the n4 rtm proposed and non-proposed channels?
<popey> dpm: landing call emails from sil2100
<popey> is the best place
<mzanetti> dpm: ubuntu-device-flash --device  <dev> --channel devel-proposed
<popey> mzanetti: ok, so my krillin online accounts is buggered
<mzanetti> dpm: it' will start downloading, just cancel it with ctrl+c
<popey> not sure how to unbugger it
<mzanetti> dpm: it'll print the version number
<mzanetti> popey: I guess we should try to get mardy get his hands on it
<mzanetti> maybe one of his devices reproduces it, odds are not that bad
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks, I think that's going to be the easiest option
<popey> mzanetti: have you seen an existing bug on this?
<popey> happy to file one.
<mzanetti> nope, haven't
<dpm> but is there not a .json file somewhere I could just see the image number?
 * mardy reads the backlog
<dpm> popey, not sure in which part of the e-mail I can see the revision numbers for all channels
<mzanetti> mardy: summary: on some devices, after logging in with OA we end up in a white screen
<popey> mardy: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-02-12-091915.png like that
<popey> my krillin does this, my flo is fine using the same account.
<mardy> mzanetti, popey: that is when creating the account, right? or is it in the app?
<mzanetti> when creating the account. that screen is not from the app
<popey> creating account. I just went to system settings -> accounts -> evernote, directly. didnt use the app at all
<mardy> mzanetti: is that screen the first thing that you see, or does that happen after entering your username and password?
<mzanetti> mardy: it's the "exit" screen, at least in my cases
<mzanetti> popey: does that match with your experience? ^
<mardy> mzanetti: maybe it's waiting for the username
<mzanetti> yeah, something like that.... but it never seems to recover
<mzanetti> until the user presses cancel... so something seems to get lost on the way
<mardy> mzanetti: worked here (rtm); does it happen all the time?
<mzanetti> mardy: when it starts happening, it seems to fail reliably all the times
<mzanetti> on devices where it works, it keeps working usually
<mzanetti> flashing with --wipe might flip the device to the other side
<popey> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> mardy: can we get you some logs? popey currently has a device to repro
<mardy> mzanetti, popey: definitely:
<popey> mardy: i get an email from evernote telling me I successfully connected my device. but I get the white screen forever
<mardy> export OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> export OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999
<mardy> online-accounts-service
<mardy> popey: ^
<popey> ok
<popey> mardy: mzanetti https://pastebin.canonical.com/125503/
<popey> odd that it lists an oath token from evernote then one from wiki.ubuntu.com?
<popey> why is it referring to wiki.ubuntu.com?
<mardy> popey: that's just the callback URI we use, it's not even navigating to that page --no worries, all is normal there
<mardy> popey: I can see that the OAuth token is obtained, but the logs stop there
<mardy> mzanetti: is there a way to enable the evernote plugin logs?
<mzanetti> heh... I usually set those callbacks to special://foo.bar/toke=blabla
<mzanetti> mardy: not that I know of, no
<popey> few more lines...
<popey> ../../../../lib/SignOn/connection-manager.cpp 171 onDisconnected Disconnected from daemon
<popey> ../../../../lib/SignOn/async-dbus-proxy.cpp 218 setDisconnected
<popey> thats it...
<popey> ../../../../lib/SignOn/async-dbus-proxy.cpp 218 setDisconnected
<popey> ../../../../lib/SignOn/async-dbus-proxy.cpp 218 setDisconnected
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Lost Penny Day! :-D
<mbr__> hi, long term coder, total noob with ubuntu touch sdk, here ... goal is to burn it into my mtk phone ... any help?
<mbr__> no kind souls willing to help a wandering guy?
<mbr__> holy crap ... there's no manual to read that's why I'm here ... my major problem is that the boot process on my phone is in chinese
<popey> mbr__: which device?
<mbr__> lava iris 708
<mbr__> it's a mediatek 6582m based device currently sold in thailand
<mbr__> but there are plenty phones out there with the same specs ... bq acquarius e5 (sold in spain) is one ...
<mbr__> ... Android One, are the same crap
<mbr__> I have three buttons, starting from off and turning it on using voldown+power brings to a chinese (taiwan?) menu full of options but I can't read it
<mbr__> I suppose it is taiwanese (cantonese?) because usb vendor and product ids are HTC ones ... despite the fact that the brand is not HTC
<mbr__> after many tries I managed (using iroot to root) to get a CWM 5.x (obsolete) recovery image (the factory one was kinda weird... buttons scrambled)
<mbr__> and fastboot mode doesn't work much ... can reboot, continue, etc, but oem commands stuck to '...' output
<mbr__> basically the hw is an exact clone of the first european Ubuntu Touch (bq Acquarius) ... but I can't flash using ubuntu-device-flash or fastboot because of a different device id in the nvram/bootloader/whatever
<mbr__> I spent the last 90 minutes digging into ROMs with an hex editor with the idea to adapt them to my device id (something like LAVA82_SD20)
<mbr__> there are probably some mem offsets to change too ... the nand is organized in a weird way ... as usual ... but that's not a problem, I've nand and mem maps extracted from the original boot.img
<mbr__> so, to make it shorter ... what do you all suggest to get Ubuntu Touch on my device? Ubuntu SDK compile and pack a custom ROM or continue on the reverse path?
<mbr__> brb
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ping
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: hey
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, it appears I have a fairly stable version working.
<akiva-thinkpad> would you mind testing it?
<akiva-thinkpad> passively
<akiva-thinkpad> its not the final product, as I have not embedded the widget yet into projects->MyProject->Run
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/trunk if you are interested.
<popey> mzanetti: added pdf and some iphone photos to the evernote 300 account
<mzanetti> popey: thanks a lot!
<snizzo> how to enable developer mode in newest build of utouch?
<popey> system settings -> about phone
<snizzo> popey: is it normal for music app not playing mp3 in nexus 5 latest devel build?
<ogra_> it is never normal for music app not playing mp3 :)
<snizzo> ogra_: I was thinking about codec license problems. ok then it's my fault
 * ogra_ has only flac on his device atm .... these play on a freshly upgraded device 
<popey> should work
<popey> if it doesn't then it's a bug
<snizzo> mm also indicator-sound seems broken here...
<snizzo> anyone using nexus 5 in this channel?
<ogra_> sounds more like a genral prob with sound then
<ogra_> popey, say hi to laura :)
<popey> "awww he lovely" (in an irish accent)
<ogra_> haha
<snizzo> yeah I'm convinced it's a bug related to my installation
<snizzo> popey: audio is broken in latest nexus 5 devel build (194). Don't know if this is or not your concern, well I'm telling :)
<popey> sadly not me.
<davmor2> snizzo: not canonical's concern nexus 5 isn't officially supported, but if you mention it to the people making the build they might be able to fix it
<snizzo> davmor2: short package namespace influences installation folder? is different from name?
<davmor2> snizzo: I have no idea what that is meant to mean sorry
<snizzo> I'm updating an app, but they asked me for a short package namespace...
<snizzo> I'm loading a file directly from installation folder so I have to know what this will be
<beuno> snizzo, so
<beuno> it does
<beuno> you can continue to upload under the old namespace format
<snizzo> ah ok
<beuno> we'll ask you to set the new format, so you're ready to upload new apps to it
<beuno> namespaces are what define apps
<beuno> if you switch, it's effectively a new app
<beuno> I would guess, you don't want that
<snizzo> ahhh no I don't
<beuno> OTOH, I'd stronly suggest you don't hardcode the path
<beuno> it can and will change
<beuno> there's a variable, which I don't have handy atm, that will fill in the path to your app for you
<beuno> bzoltan_ or zbenjamin might know
<snizzo> I'd love to know that :)
<beuno> jdstrand might know as well
<mivoligo> hi everyone :)
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, or bzoltan_ Well I'm about to head off. No obligation of course, but I would appreciate if either of you could try it out, and just let me know if its detecting and running your tests properly.
<mivoligo> I have a problem with "colors: UbuntuColors.red" or "colors: UbuntuColors.green" or any other color. They do not work for me. The only one working is "colors: UbuntuColors.orange" Anyone have any idea about this?
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, you mentioned to me that I should push it upstream; what lp would you want that in?
<akiva-thinkpad>  https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/trunk btw
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, make sure you import is not 0.1
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: it is1.1
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, ubuntu components?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: yes
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, is 1.1 the latest version for ubuntu components?
<akiva-thinkpad> bah they must all be busy atm with a meeting or something.
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: can you test if it works for you?
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, is ctrl + <spacebar> autocompleting the UbuntuColors.* for you?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: no
 * akiva-thinkpad jumps into qml
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, you are using the sdk right?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: right
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, have you checked synaptic to make sure you have the packages intalled?
<akiva-thinkpad> what version of ubuntu are you on?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: 14.04 and SDK from PPA
<akiva-thinkpad> Not an expert, but 14.04 may have old packages.
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, did it work before?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: no idea, never tried before
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: but as I said it works with "orange"
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, because green and blue are new editions.
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, is it autocompleting for orange?
<mivoligo> no
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, that box doesnt come up in qtcreator?
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, http://i.imgur.com/etCBG6I.png
<akiva-thinkpad> that?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: I tried with Rectangle. It shows up but it's white
<akiva-thinkpad> thats not showing up?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: I don't have UbuntuColors there
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, does that box show up for anything though?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: yes, UbuntuAnimation, UbuntuShape and so on
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, hmmmmm okay
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, just an fyi, ubuntu colors early version only had orange and aubergine, along with coolgrey and warmgrey
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: are you on 15.04
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, can you tell me if the following work:
<mivoligo> ?
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, 14.10
<mivoligo> ok
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, try 	UbuntuColors.coolGrey
<akiva-thinkpad> thats an old color
<akiva-thinkpad> returns #333333 if I recall
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: yep, it is working
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, okay so you have the old library.
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, 			UbuntuColors.green
<akiva-thinkpad> that should not work
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: can I update it staying on 14.04?
<akiva-thinkpad> can you try?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: tried before, not working
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, I don't know. I was on 14.04, and noticed some anomolies when using packages.
<akiva-thinkpad> its always best to develop on the current or beta release.
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: I know but 14.04 is so nice :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, its exactly like 14.10 and 15.04 :P
<mivoligo> but LTS
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, here compare with this http://i.imgur.com/IOceYoi.png
<akiva-thinkpad> if your packages are more or less the same version as what I have in there, then I don't know.
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: thanks :)
<akiva-thinkpad> if not, then double check that ppa I guess :)
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: 0.1 here :(
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, better double check that ppa then
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: it's from here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, are your sure you have the ppa?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: yes :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm don't know what to tell you. Download the ppa manually?
<akiva-thinkpad> .deb*
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: hmm, I think the ppa still has 0.1 for 14.04
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, you could have installed 14.10 by now :)
<akiva-thinkpad> just saying
<mivoligo> :D I'll stay on 14.04
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: nevermind, thanks for your help
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, good luck; sorry I suck at this sort of thing :P
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: you don't :)
<akiva-thinkpad> :1
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: anyway my intention was to check if "red", "green" and "blue" are the same in SDK as in the new design guide: https://design.ubuntu.com/apps/style/colour-palette
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, i would be extremely surprised if it wasn't.
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, you do know about the showcase app right?
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: I made a webpage with color palette for GIMP and Inkscape http://colors.mivoligo.com/ and now the colors are different in the guide
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: but I don't see changes in the code
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, I actually have a color chart, that mhall tossed on the website.
<akiva-thinkpad> if you eye drop them from the website,  then you see inconsistencies
<akiva-thinkpad> https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: there's no blue, green on red there :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mivoligo, mmm yes, as they were added before I did that...
<akiva-thinkpad> I guess that will have to be updated
<akiva-thinkpad> good catch
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: well that site is about Ubuntu brand rather then colors used in the applications
<akiva-thinkpad> still; it should be updated.
<mivoligo> agree
<akiva-thinkpad> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm about to fall asleep
<mivoligo> akiva-thinkpad: o/
<akiva-thinkpad> \o
<mzanetti> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-evernote-reject/+merge/249490
<popey> ack
<renatu> rmescandon|lunch, I have a fix for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1419854
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419854 in address-book-app "contact export does not work correctly when multiple contacts selected" [High,In progress]
<renatu> rmescandon|lunch, silo 7 could you help me to test it
<rmescandon|lunch> renatu, yep
<Mirv> popey: did you get the screenshots? it'd be worth a look, even though probably the situation is good.
<popey> trying!
<popey> failing
<popey> unity crashing before I even update to 5.4
<popey> so failing to even get a base line
<popey> will keep at it
<Mirv> popey: it's kind of good news to me when something crashes _before_ updating :)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: upstream would mean to the qtcreator upstream itself :)
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, doh
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, am about to head out; what do you want me to do for tomorrow?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i need to check it out, but you implemented the runconfigfactory good job :)
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, yah it seems to be working fine. I intend to copy more closer to your example, but tbh; most of the functions arent being used so :P
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i wonder why you do not create a config per test instead of having the user open the runconfig settings and select there from a listview
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, well if I understand that right, then you would have a very long list of run configurations
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: hmm yeah one for each test... hmm
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, I sort of have both, its just that the menu actions aren't done via a run config
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: in that case i would not let the user choose in the settings, but instead if the runconfig is selected and the user presses run , then popup a dialog where he can select the test to run or run all tests
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, I intend to put them in ctrl+k as well
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, not a bad idea. The one thing I want to impliment, is a check system to see if the test was successful
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i still do not like the menuitems... they are not straight forward if you have multiple projects loaded. Always think that the user can have multiple projects loaded at once. A runconfig is visually linked to the project a menuitem is not
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, so if it passes, the background of the test in the itemlist would turn green.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, well it does list the app, and the test in the menu items
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: hmm, you could also create a custom output pane on the bottom. In additon to the Applicaiton output , compile output and so on. And there you list all failed and successful tests
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, I could try to do it where there would be a sub-menu for each app; what about that?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: please not :). Why do you need the menuitems so desperately if there are the runconfigs?
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, to do individual tests quickly and to use the hud.
<akiva-thinkpad> i only discovered ctrl+k a week ago funny enough
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: yeah but if they are included into Ctrl+K you can do quick access without the menu and hud
<akiva-thinkpad> true. I didn't know about it at the time. bzoltan_ said that I might as well keep it in just for the hud.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i guess you can not register anything to the hud without menuitems?
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, You folks are ultimately the choosers. I am a frequent hud user so it made sense for me.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, that is a very good question...
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i wonder if you could provide a plugin that integrates the locator completely into the hud ....
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, well you know, recent projects don't register in the hud
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ctrl+k is the locater right?
<zbenjamin> yes
<zbenjamin> it can do lots of stuff
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, I would look into it for unity8
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: cool , could be a ubuntu specific hud plugin that does only registering stuff to the hud
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, as that will need its hud reimplimented.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, its a good idea. I had a long time ago wanted to get a terminal inside the dash or the hud.
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways neither here nor there.
<sturmflut-work> mivoligo: Congratulations on https://pledgie.com/campaigns/28298 ! And for 222 euros you could buy an additional Nexus 4 from eBay besides the E4.5 ;)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: ok personally i would prefer to drop the menu stuff
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: for the output of success/failed you can use a output pane
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, you definitely want me to get it into ctrl k?
<akiva-thinkpad> yes thats on the todo.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: if you want quick access then yes
<akiva-thinkpad> havn't got around to it.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: just check how compile issues / warnings are listed you can do something similar
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, just curious; the main issue with the menu, is that you don't want it taking up space?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i think it fragments the whole story. Executing stuff from a menu just does not fit in any qtc pattern
<zbenjamin> and its hard to discover
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't disagree
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: don't have multiple places for the same thing
<akiva-thinkpad> although I never knew about ctrl k
<zbenjamin> yeah its pretty powerful
<akiva-thinkpad> I would have discovered it before I discovered the locator
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, we do have the bazar in the locator and the menu
<zbenjamin> Ctrl+K is the locator
<zbenjamin> yes we do
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: you can view diffs and stuff directly in qtc
<zbenjamin> its nice
 * akiva-thinkpad should try the diffs. 
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: but one of the best features is that you can search the codemodel
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, okay; if thats what it takes to get autopilot in; thats what it takes.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: so if you just know a symbol name you do  Ctrl+K : <symbolname>
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i would suggest , first do the runconfig and the output pane
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: the other stuff is convenience it can wait
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, have you tried it yet btw?
<akiva-thinkpad> because I have the run config working
<akiva-thinkpad> thats what I wanted others to test.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: not yet, i was reading the code though.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, yah it gets put in, and will let you open multiple projects fine, and it will save it to your project.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: good work so far :)
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<mivoligo> sturmflut-work: are they that cheap?
<akiva-thinkpad> but anyways; the video I took yesterday is out of date. This is basically a stable version, or at least my testing has shown it as such.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: ok, now didn't you want to go somewhere? :D
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, bed
<akiva-thinkpad> you europeans make it rough on me :P
 * zbenjamin switches off akiva-thinkpad's screen
<zbenjamin> lol
<justCarakas> gnight akiva
<mivoligo> sturmflut-work: anyway 222 was my mistake. The page displayed amount in USD, after that it asked about currency. I was thinking it will recalculate USD to EUR but it didn't :)
<justCarakas> who is working on the porting guide ?
<justCarakas> maybe that person can reply on the mailing list, some ppl are complaining that the guide has been down for 3 months
<sturmflut_> mivoligo: I was your first backer and I don't care if you keep the excess money for yourself, if someone deserves it then it's you. And mzanetti of course ;)
<mzanetti> oh, did he make it now?
<mzanetti> ahaha... 13€ to go :D
<mzanetti> I'm not worried this won't work out :) Curios if he makes it before the next flash sale :D
<flexiondotorg_> When 14.04.2 is released with the HWE stuff be enabled by default or remain a post-install apt-get for the user?
<pmcgowan> nik90, is this resolved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1354466
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354466 in Ubuntu Clock App "Cities and Countries are not translatable in the timezone selection dialog" [High,Confirmed]
<Yami> Hello hello ^
<nik90> pmcgowan: I am afraid not. I will check with dpm tomorrow morning on how to resolve it best.
<pmcgowan> nik90, thanks
<nik90> pmcgowan: np. Will you update you tomorrow morning.
<Yami> the emulator ask me about a passphrase, someone know wich one is?
<nik90> Yami: the default password is 0000
<nik90> Yami: although if you are trying to run your app on the emulator via qtc, then you wouldn't require it
<Yami> thank you ^
<nik90> Yami: since qtcreator should automatically unlock it and show you the app running
<nik90> np :)
<Yami> ok :D
<ahoneybun> mhall119, http://www.pluralsight.com/courses/integrating-qt-quick-cpp
<mivoligo> sturmflut: many thanks :) sorry if I sounded not polite
<mhall119> kalikiana: Mirv: Kaleo: can you guys tell me what packages contain QML API docs for everything we support?
<mhall119> I have #qtdeclarative5-doc-html for QtQML and QtQuick, but I don't know about QtMultimedia, Feedback, Sensors, Location, Organizer, etc
<mhall119> kalikiana: I also need QML docs for U1DB, all I have is a package with C++ docs
<mhall119> dbarth: From your team I need docs packages for the HTML5 theme, online accounts, alarms, content hub and "RuntimeAPI"
<mhall119> and cordova too
<ahoneybun> mhall119,
<ahoneybun> my app numbers are going up like 20 more users in the last 2 weeks
<Yami_> Which one is the best way to create an app for all the Ubuntu plataforms, App With simple UI?
<Yami_> Hello everybody
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, where do I report bugs for component from the ucs?
<nik90> mzanetti: https://launchpad.net/component-store
<mzanetti> thanks
<nik90> np
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-13
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> Hello all
<Mirv> mhall119: well, ideally installing the SDK should install all the docs we have - note though that there are two types of docs, one that gets shown in the Qt Creator integrated documentation and one that's the html version
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, o/
<dholbach> hi akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> \o
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Radio Day! :-D
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<justCarakas> popey: when will the new season start of uupc ?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, whats uupc?
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<popey> justCarakas: soon
<justCarakas> looking foreward to it :D
<dpm> hi nik90, you pinged me about bug 1324636 yesterday. Does the bug description contain enough info and would it be something you'd have interest/time to look at?
<ubot5> bug 1324636 in Ubuntu Clock App "Return localized city names" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324636
<dpm> The proposed solution won't work for all cases, but it will improve the experience for the supported languages
<nik90> dpm: I will take a look at it
 * dpm hugs nik90
<nik90> :)
<nik90> dpm: although I hope that when we switch from geonames.org to ubuntu geonames the proposed solution works as well
<nik90> I will do some research and let you know how it goes
<dpm> nik90, oh, I thought we had switched to ubuntu geonames. So we did it only for Weather?
<nik90> dpm: Weather switched?
<dpm> popey, do you remember? ^
 * dpm checks
<dpm> at least we set up ubuntu geonames to have all the data required by Weather
<nik90> dpm: I believe weather and clock were blocked by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames/+bug/1359206
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1359206 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Geonames] Need to be able to search cities by their lat and long" [Medium,Triaged]
<dpm> oh, hadn't noticed that one, we did do another update to ubuntu geonames, but it had to do with city fields, IIRC
<nik90> dpm: on checking the clock app code, we have switched to ubuntu geonames for world clock
<nik90> dpm: but not for the user location check
<nik90> so I will check ubuntu geonames if they return localised city names
<dpm> popey, now that you are (probably unwillingly) the expert on ubuntu geonames, could you look at bug 1359206?
<ubot5> bug 1359206 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Geonames] Need to be able to search cities by their lat and long" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359206
<nik90> dpm: there is already a MP present for that bug report. Just need it to be reviewed and merged when possible
<dpm> it seems there is a branch available that should probably just need deployment
<dpm> yeah :)
<popey> ok.
<popey> needs some further testing. will do.
<nik90> dpm: btw, your solution will only work when searching for cities. but the default list shown to the user will still be in english. that's the bug that I pinged yesterday about
<nik90> we show a list of about 200 cities (by popularity and most timezone coverage) and thats defined in xml and is the cause of the core problem
<dpm> nik90, oh, I had forgotten about the default list. IIRC it was done in XML, could you remind me why we couldn't have a list in QML? That'd make translation trivial, but I can't recall why we went for XML
 * nik90 tries to recall that decision
<nik90> dpm: It was because list models require static data...so you couldn't introduce functions like i18n.tr() calls in there. So I made the decision to provide the default list in a file. And qml file reading could only be done using a xml list model.
<dpm> bummer
<nik90> dpm: although now that I think about in more detail, I could have the list model built dynamically which would allow i18n.tr() calls and then use that as the source for the default city list
<nik90> but this would requires changes in the world city list c++ backend as well
<nik90> dpm: I think I can do it
<dpm> nik90, if you think that's doable, I think that might be better than having to ship an XML file for each language
<nik90> dpm: I will have a chat with mzanetti when is free later to see the performance implications of this since I am not sure about the dynamic creation of the list model compared to the xml list model read rate.
<nik90> s/is free later/he is free later
<dpm> thanks nik90!
<popey> bzoltan_: zbenjamin I thought I pasted this somewhere but may be mistaken. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1418460 affects DanChapman and JoeyChan. is it something on your radar?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418460 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "libconnectivity-qt1-dev un-installable in click chroot" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<zbenjamin> popey: i already answered on it but did not check it since then...
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  I don't have a vivid chroot now I am installing it
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: seems the dependencies are broken in utopic
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: seems the problem is really E: Package 'python3-xdg:armhf' has no installation candidate
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: its probably no good idea to compile apps for RTM in a 15.04 chroot
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  yes it is
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: you sure? Different Qt versions doesn't sound fun
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:   my "yes" pointed the python3-xxxxxxxxx
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: ah :D
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  and I prefer using utopic chroot
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: seems there are much more broken dependencies , you aware that if you install that library manually it is not part of the official framework
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: so it can vanish anytime
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin: is it possible to fix this problem ?
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: you could ship the library in your click package.. which is also not very pretty
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_:  is there any way we can fix that?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1418460
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418460 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "libconnectivity-qt1-dev un-installable in click chroot" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: broken dependencies in the utopic chroot
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  I know about that issue
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: is it manually fixable?
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  I doubt
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: seems even bzoltan_ does not know how to fix it, you probably need to fall back to ship it in your click package
<bzoltan_> JoeyChan: zbenjamin: I am working on fixing this problem right now... but i do not know when I am going to be ready. Latest next week
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  ship libconnectivity-qt1 ?
<JoeyChan> bzoltan_: I'm ok with that , I can work on sth else
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: awesome thx!
<popey> thanks bzoltan_
<mhall119> Mirv: I need the packages to automatically import them into the developer portal
<mhall119> so I wont be installing the SDK, just the docs packages
<Mirv> mhall119: apt install qt.*-doc
<dholbach> hey balloons
<dholbach> maybe you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/translations-module
<dholbach> and then https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1416389/+merge/249647?
<dholbach> the latter doesn't quite work yet
<dholbach> and I'd appreciate some help
<balloons> hey dholbach, certainly
<dholbach> balloons, so translations almost work now
<dholbach> I just don't get how po4a-translate puts the string for the updated files together - for some reason we still have "Lang: en" in there
<dholbach> maybe dpm can help ;-)
<balloons> dholbach, ahh yes
<dholbach> I wrote code to filter out those messages, so I'm baffled as to why it turns up again
<dpm> balloons, dholbach, I'd like to start a scrum sprint next week on Monday for the next steps in the help app. Shall we kick it off on Monday with a meeting to assess what we need to work on, estimates and then kick it off on Tuesday? For the work that we're currently doing the actual stakeholder is probably the team. What are your thoughts?
<dholbach> wfm
<dpm> dholbach, not sure I understand the issue with po4a, could you expand on that?
<mhall119> Mirv: I really need to know specific packages in order to automate this
<dholbach> dpm, pelican has a couple of meta-data fields like "Title: " or "Lang: " we need, we can't have these strings in the .pot file though, so now there's code to exclude them from the .pot file, etc. but it seems during the po4a-translate run they get readded, which breaks everything :)
<balloons> dpm that sounds like a good plan; except I won't be around on Monday (holiday)
<dpm> balloons, oh, actually...
<dpm> it's Bank Holiday in Stuttgart too
<balloons> LOL, fun times
<dpm> so I won't be around either
<dpm> let's do it on Tuesday then
<balloons> so on the first workday of the week (tuesday) we'll sync and begin after
<balloons> kk
<dpm> balloons, do we need any preparation in advance for the kickoff meeting?
<dpm> I'm guessing the user stories
<dholbach> hah
<dholbach> I won't be there either :)
 * dholbach just remembered
<dpm> bunch of slackers
<dpm> (all of us)
<dholbach> and we always wonder why we never get anything done!
<dpm> yeah, holidaying all year round
<dholbach> screw it, I'm off to the pool
<dpm> pass me that cocktail, will you?
<balloons> dpm, yes so we should add the user stories to the sprint page so we can talk through them
<dholbach> so yeah, let's see when that app is going to be ready :-P
<balloons> certainly by christmas eh?
<dholbach> I updated bug 1416389
<ubot5> bug 1416389 in Help for Ubuntu for devices "Make translations possible" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416389
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/translations-module/+merge/249222 should be ready to be landed in any case - it's just splitting a file in two
<balloons> so dholbach my only concern is the METADATA_TAGS being lowercase. I guess ideally we make the string check case insensitive?
<dholbach> balloons, that's fixed in the newest branch
<balloons> I don't see any transforms on the strings, so
<balloons> ahh, I see it
<balloons> kk
<dholbach> but I can do that a bit more elegantly
<balloons> I approved, I can put it into trunk
<balloons> done and merged :-)
<dholbach> I updated the other branch with a more elegant check for METADATA_TAGS
<Bosak> hi
<davmor2> mhall119: I accidentally completed medium on mvm at lunch time :)
<nik90> davmor2: I am going to cut down on your salary this time...lunch times are very important :P
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend!
<nik90> dholbach: u2 enjoy :)
<davmor2> dholbach: you too
<davmor2> nik90: yes I unwind in them
<mhall119> dammit davmor2, I *still* haven't beaten 24
<davmor2> mhall119: laser in the middle on the green, laser just above the heart, get them both upgraded to as quickly as possibly to 2 dot,  then everytime you get 50 build a new laser, once you fill all the spaces upgrade them all
<davmor2> mhall119: p.s. don't enable double time it doesn't do as much damage
<ogra_> stop giving hints !
<mhall119> give more hints!
<popey> Anyone know how (with a cmake built) project you disable "debug"?
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/562122/why-was-my-app-rejected-with-reject-reserved-policy-group-debug-not-for-pr
<popey> that is incorrect, there's no options in the publish tab in our sdk
<popey> dpm: ^^ any idea?
<mhall119> davmor2: oh, I'm using lighthouse, not lasers, I need to unlock that
<davmor2> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> no wonder this has been impossible
<DanChapman> popey building from the publish tab sets CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release and building from the bottom left corner sets CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debug the sdk hides switching it from the user
<dpm> popey, zbenjamin will know
<dpm> I've hit that problem too
<popey> DanChapman: the hammer?
<davmor2> mhall119: D'oh
<DanChapman> popey: yeah or the run button
<popey> sweet!
<popey> thanks!
<dpm> there you go, thanks DanChapmanª
<dpm> !
<DanChapman> :-D np
<popey> uh
<popey> but how do I actually build a click, because that just builds the binary... not a click
<DanChapman> popey: what from "build and validate click package" in publish tab?
<popey> i get the same validation error from there
 * popey starts again
<DanChapman> popey: is CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE getting set in the CmakeLists.txt?
<popey> right, deleted build folder
<popey> re-started qtc with the project and hit the hammer
<popey> DanChapman: ok, so it looks like it built...
<popey> but I am unsure which button to press to make a click now which will be release and not debug :)
<DanChapman> popey: the "build and validate" in the publish tab should then rebuild it in release mode and create a click from that. You shouldn't be able to create a click from a debug build, it should rebuild it.. otherwise that's a bug
<popey> hmm
<DanChapman> popey: try adding -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release to the cmake arguments under Projects Tab -> build and try "build and validate" again
<popey> yeah, even after hitting hammer then "build and validate click package" it created a debug build..
<popey> lemme try that
<DanChapman> popey: you don't actually need to hit the hammer if your wanting to build a click.
<DanChapman> just build and validate should do it
<popey> sverzegnassi: ^
<popey> it always builds a debug build for me
<popey> sverzegnassi: I keep getting the validation fail because of read_path (which is fine) but also because it's a debug build. DanChapman suggested I change -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release which I did and it still built a debug build.
<popey> how do you usually build it?
<sverzegnassi> popey: nope, always built as debug
<popey> hmm, and it works okay on device?
<sverzegnassi> i install it with the --allow-untrusted argument
<popey> right
 * popey tests
<popey> well, that worked
<popey> I expected it to fail because it's a debug build.
<popey> sverzegnassi: woop woop! http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-02-13-180155.png
<sverzegnassi> first screenshot, first bug?
<popey> haha :)
<popey> nope, looks good to me!
<popey> where "woop woop!" = "yay"
<popey> not "woop woop!" = "police sirens"
<sverzegnassi> hahah I got it
<sverzegnassi> I was just pointing out that "thursday" should be listed as "Earlier this week"
<popey> ooh
<popey> sorry :)
<sverzegnassi> If the app does not crash, everything is ok!
<popey> Ship it!
<sverzegnassi> Just wondering if there's some app on the store that export document file
<popey> there's an awesome to-do list app which could probably do it in the future ㋛
<sverzegnassi> do you mean that ugly app that's supposed to allow user to take "quick" notes? :P
<popey> :D
<sverzegnassi> There's still an audio recorder in my dev queue that has been waiting for a release for 18 months :)
<popey> heh
<popey> ok, I mailed the phone list and invited people to get involved with development as well as testing.
<sverzegnassi> Great! Thank you!
<popey> np
<mhall119> davmor2: ha ha! laser towers do the job :)
<davmor2> mhall119: yay
<davmor2> mhall119: wait till you get to hard :(
<zbenjamin> popey: the publish tab does never include the debug policy
<zbenjamin> popey: so if you want to create a package for the store, use the publish tab
<mivoligo> mzanetti: here by any chance?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-14
<Populus_> hey, I wanted to just look around how this works. If I want to make an app which could be installed on both my Ubuntu desktop and phone where would I start reading?
<Populus_> I've only ever done html and javascript really. Looks like I can make an HTML5 project, that would probably be the best start for me, right?
<Mirv> mhall119: here's one attempt http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10216862/
<Mirv> mhall119: the non-html ones are the .qch format that Qt Creator shows, html is obviously html. but out of those, we don't support: qtscript5, qtserialport5, qtwebkit5/qtwebkit-examples5, qtx11extras5. leaving only html (I'm not sure what you want), it'd be http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10216918/ - which is clearly not all of our modules but apparently those that come with html docs
<Mirv> it's kind of ok that non-API-stable qtpim, qtsystems, qtfeedback is not included in those though
<rpadovani> bfiller, o/ do you have 10 minutes for a query?
<costales> Hi daker ! Where can I report a problem with X-Type game in Ubuntu Phone?
<costales> The app is not starting after an install
<mhall119> thanks Mirv
<DanChapman> ogra_: you should now be able to read your own mail in dekko with the update now in the store :-)
<ogra_> OOOOHHH !!!!
 * ogra_ updates
<ogra_> i love the new version btw
<DanChapman> ogra_: yeah it's much nicer to use than the previous version that's for sure.
<ogra_> is your bottom edge OML or C++ ?
<ogra_> *QML
<ogra_> thats really shiny
<DanChapman> It's QML it's a slightly modified version of nik90's RadialBottomEdge he has in the ubuntu component store
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> DanChapman, awesome !!! works
<DanChapman> \o/ great
<mikedep333> Hi. Is there way to use pdebuild (or regular pbuilder) such that it does not clean the buildplace at all?
<mikedep333> or at least in case of a package failure?
<mikedep333> *build failure
<ahoneybun> yay version 2.0 of uBeginner!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-15
<veryricdude69> hello
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ping; do you happen to know which object pool (children) that I can find the run widget in Projects Mode?
<ahayzen> m-b-o, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> modemanager probably.
<ahayzen> m-b-o, so the 'snapping' is 'working' because you are using highlight enforce range?
<m-b-o> o/ ahayzen
<m-b-o> yes
<ahayzen> cool that'll probably be good enough tbh
<m-b-o> with snapMode teh currentINdex gets not updated
<m-b-o> yes, it's good for now :)
<ahayzen> i'll probably look at putting them into async loaders in the future incase you have loads of locations
<m-b-o> alright!
<m-b-o> have you tried it on a device?
<ahayzen> but it'll need testing to see how the performance is as you have more loactions
<ahayzen> no not yet i have to switch kernels lol
<m-b-o> hehe :)
<ahayzen> but the thing with LocationPane sounds strange
<m-b-o> yes it is....
<ahayzen> m-b-o, do you think that the weatherApp.current should actually be in settings?
<m-b-o> first named it components/Location.qml, thought renaming and moving would fix the run issue on th edevice
<m-b-o> good question... perhaps quite useful
<ahayzen> as then it would remember which location you were looking at
<m-b-o> yes, we should try it. I will make a blueprint for it
<ahayzen> all you have todo is move the property inside the Settings {} ;)
<m-b-o> shoudl I rename LocationPane?
<m-b-o> let me see
<ahayzen> m-b-o, something like this should work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10239735/
<m-b-o> ahayzen okay, added it to the MP
<ahayzen> m-b-o, cool thanks :)
<m-b-o> how should w ename name LocationPane instead?
<ahayzen> idk it 'should' be working, is the file in the .click it makes?
<m-b-o> isn't thi smanaged by Cmake?
<ahayzen> yeah
<m-b-o> let me see
<m-b-o> no, it isn't
<ahayzen> heh there is the problem then
<ahayzen> you reran cmake after adding the file right?
<ahayzen> popey, random question, do you have a N10 ?
<m-b-o> how?
<m-b-o> ah, now it works!
<ahayzen> m-b-o, right click on the project name in the side bar 'Run cmake'
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> m-b-o, at least that wasn't an issue then :)
<ahayzen> m-b-o, ok the other odd thing, what did you mean by the bottom edge not working sometimes? i haven't had it fail on the desktop yet?
<m-b-o> okay... but you have the sam eerrors/warnings in the console, haven't you?
<ahayzen> yeah they are mostly when it is destroyed
<m-b-o> "  file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/PageWrapperUtils.js:30: TypeError: Cannot read property 'createObject' of null" too?
<ahayzen> yeah when you pop the page?
<m-b-o> ah, the LocationPage.qml?
<ahayzen> yeah when it is destroyed
<ahayzen> i think it is ok
<ahayzen> m-b-o, so assuming ^^ is ok all that is left are the 3 code comments i've found so far.... i'll keep checking for anything else
<ahayzen> m-b-o, also if you start the app change the location to 1 then restart, you end up at the index 0 but it seems to think it is on 1, so you can't change to 1 via the bottom-edge
<m-b-o> ah
<ahayzen> m-b-o, you probably want to set the currentIndex after you reload the locationsList ?
<ahayzen> to ensure it is in-sync
<m-b-o> ahyzen let me try
<m-b-o> ahayzen https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-41035
<ahayzen> is that the snapmode bug?
<m-b-o> seems there are som eother things nit right when using snapMode
<m-b-o> related I guess
<ahayzen> maybe
<m-b-o> you mean, set setting.current after currentIndexChanged?
<ahayzen> but if you look at the app log it goes CI: 0, CI: 1, *locations loaded*, CI: 0
<ahayzen> i guess after onModelChanged ?
<m-b-o> can we take settings.current out of the MP? It's a thing of it's own.
<ahayzen> yeah adding onModelChanged: currentIndex = settings.current worked \o/
<SturmFlut> Has anybody already tried https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/kirino.hyuchia ?
<ahayzen> i don't mind ... adding that 1 line seems to fix it
<m-b-o> ahayzen? where
<ahayzen> m-b-o, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10240050/
<m-b-o> thanks
<ahayzen> hmm but swiping it doesn't update the setting either lol there are a few places it doesn't retain ... i can fix them up in a follow mp if required
<m-b-o> wait
<ahayzen> ugh nasty lol :/
<m-b-o> onModelChange will it updtae to often
<m-b-o> I guess
<ahayzen> m-b-o, this seems to work for every case http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10240149/ bit messy though :/
<m-b-o> ahayzen coll! good enough, will add i
<m-b-o> t
<ahayzen> thanks :)
<m-b-o> thank you!
<ahayzen> m-b-o, then there are just the 2 other minor code comments :)
<m-b-o> ahyzen one moment
<m-b-o> ahyzen which ones?
<ahayzen> "- I wonder if we can change this to mainPageStack.push("ui/HomePage.qml") instead of using the component?
<ahayzen> - I have some massive OCD over formatting, could you ensure that all of the properties have a space between the : and the value?"
<ahayzen> you should be able to remove HomePage { id: homePage } and just do mainPageStack.push("ui/HomePage.qml")
<rpadovani> bfiller, o/ do you have 10 minutes for a query?
<bfiller> rpadovani: I have a few minutes, what's up?
<popey> ahayzen: I don't have an N10, sorry.
<m-b-o> ahayzen:   Error while loading page: file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/HomePage.qml:-1 File not found
<ahayzen> popey, damn lol you have any form of tablet?
<popey> i have an n7
<ahayzen> m-b-o, hmm ah ...  Qt.resolvedUrl("ui/HomePage.qml")
<m-b-o> ahayzen yeah :)
<ahayzen> popey, cool, we've got quite far with the converged mode for music-app (only a few bugs left) so looking for testers soon ;)
<ahayzen> (all prototyping ofc)
<ahayzen> m-b-o, yey \o/
<popey> ahayzen: feel free to ping me when needed
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks :)
<ahayzen> popey, do you know which device Jouni will be demoing it on? N7/10/desktop?
<m-b-o> ahayzen changes pushed!
<ahayzen> m-b-o, cool thanks :) i'll rereview in a bit :D
<m-b-o> ahayzen I have to go now, ping me if something is missing!
<ahayzen> m-b-o, will do thanks :)
<popey> ahayzen: I dont know what they're taking to mwc, sorry. I know the marketing people have N10's
<ahayzen> popey, ok no worries we're just debating if the N7 is large enough to have the sidebar lol
<bigga> yo niggas how ya doin'
<SturmFlut> Was the PickerPanel moved or deprecated? According to the API docs one has to "import Ubuntu.Components 1.1", but if I do and then try to use PickerPanel.openDatePicker() I get a "ReferenceError: PickerPanel is not defined"
<SturmFlut> The same code used to work a while ago
<rpadovani> I'm on vivid. Which packages I need to add qmake support to the sdk?
<DS-McGuire> popey, My stupid, terrible, app now works. The golf score card one, I had a permissions error, it is now in the store.
<popey> yay
<DS-McGuire> now on to proper QML :L
<DS-McGuire> It is not a very good app bearing in mind,
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-15
<Ivanx507> hello :P
<Ivanx507> Anyone here tested ubuntu-sdk in kubuntu?
<Ivanx507> i like more plasma 5 but i wanna make a great scope
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> alecu ping
<mrqtros> alecu ping
<alecu> mrqtros: pong
<mrqtros> alecu hi there! Seems that my scope causes dash crash (sounds funny)
<mrqtros> alecu I want to discuss it with someone from dash's team dunno anyone from it
<popey> mrqtros: well done!  😃
<alecu> mrqtros: saw your email, it's about the Academy scope, right?
<mrqtros> alecu yes
<mrqtros> popey thanks :D
<alecu> mrqtros: I think pawel is the right person to handle that
<alecu> mrqtros: saw he responded to your email
<alecu> mrqtros: let me ping him
<mrqtros> alecu thanks!)
<mrqtros> alecu I am worrying about this because of participation in contest (Scope Showdown)
<alecu> mrqtros: here's pstolowski
<alecu> pstolowski: thanks for your help
<mrqtros> pstolowski hello :)
<pstolowski> mrqtros, hi!
<mrqtros> pstolowski first of all - thanks for your reply in email
<mrqtros> pstolowski does anyone else have such issue? When a fix will be released?
<mrqtros> pstolowski is there any workaround? I am worrying because of participation in scope showdown
<pstolowski> i have just received a couple of reports this morning and still investigating
<pstolowski> mrqtros, ^
<pstolowski> mrqtros, i've a test cases with a dozen of stress tests and cannot make it crash. still unsure about root cause.
<mrqtros> Can you simply run my scope?
<pstolowski> mrqtros, good idea. do you have a click package for the phone by any chance?
<mrqtros> pstolowski yes, w8 a little
<mrqtros> pstolowski https://yadi.sk/d/p4bmL_Bgos74C
<pstolowski> mrqtros, thanks, trying
<mrqtros> pstolowski scenario is - open it, w8 for full download of 4 sources, then find something (for example "Haskell", 2 results), then hit back (or clear search query)
<mrqtros> In most cases this causes dash crash on phone
<pstolowski> mrqtros, right. reproduced.
<mrqtros> pstolowski do you have logs or something like that?
<mrqtros> pstolowski is it bug in scope or in Dash itself?
<pstolowski> mrqtros, question - do you call register_category for all the categories always, even if they will have no results (such as with Haskell example)?
<mrqtros> pstolowski I think yes
<mrqtros> pstolowski I shouldn't?
<pstolowski> mrqtros, no, that's absolutely fine, just trying to recreate the scenario
<mrqtros> pstolowski source code is open, feel free to use it: https://github.com/QtRoS/courseexplorer/
<mrqtros> pstolowski any news? :)
<pstolowski> mrqtros, no, sorry, still investigating
<pstolowski> mrqtros, your scope is almost certainly innocent
<mrqtros> pstolowski nice to hear that)
<mrqtros> pstolowski how is it going? Can I help?
<pstolowski> mrqtros, had a lunch break, so not much new. my stress tests https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/model-update-crashfix/+merge/286069 don't trigger the problem
<pstolowski> mrqtros, would it be much work for you to modify your scope to push all results into a single category all the time, and see if this still reproduces it?
<mrqtros> pstolowski not so much, but I can build click in evening only
<pstolowski> mrqtros, i see. i don't need this click, just let me know if single category makes a difference
<mrqtros> Ah, ok, can test it in evening, ~ 19:00 utc, is it ok?
<mrqtros> pstolowski what kind of error do you get?
<mrqtros> pstolowski segfault?
<pstolowski> mrqtros, yes
<mrqtros> Seems that bug suggested by you (https://code.launchpad.net/~chihchun/unity-scopes-shell/lp1535377/+merge/285123) is really affects
<mrqtros> pstolowski, ^
<pstolowski> mrqtros, yes, i see same stacktrace
<mrqtros> pstolowski so what are you trying to find out?
<pstolowski> mrqtros, but i don't understand the root cause  and don't agree with proposed fix
<mrqtros> I also do not like this fix (to be honest)
<pstolowski> mrqtros, i'm trying to find a way for reproducing it programatically in my tests
<mrqtros> pstolowski no much clear
<mrqtros> pstolowski these methods beginInsertRows, beginMoveRows and so on are quite hard to understand
<mrqtros> pstolowski let me look myself at model
<pstolowski> mrqtros, ok. btw, your category renderers have 'subtitle' mappings, but there is no subtitle attribute in results (shouldn't do any harm, except for some warnings from the shell i guess)
<mrqtros> pstolowski yes, got it, will fix
<faenil> ahayzen: yo
<ahayzen> faenil, hey what's up
<faenil> ahayzen: any news about music app?
<ahayzen> faenil, define news :-) .. i've nearly got the convergence stuff working
<ahayzen> at Uni at the moment, should hopefully be able to get it in a state tonight to push
<faenil> ahayzen: great to hear, keep me updated :)
<ahayzen> faenil, will do :-)
<ahayzen> faenil, managed to find a way of making the tabs not go fullwidth :-)
<faenil> cool :)
<mrqtros> pstolowski seems that you should add test where some item is changing his position
<mrqtros> pstolowski its*
<mrqtros> pstolowski just shuffle input
<pstolowski> mrqtros, i've plenty of such tests
<mrqtros> pstolowski what is the point of moving results? Why not just add new instead of old?
<pstolowski> mrqtros, should be slightly more effective from qml point of view; less flickering
<mrqtros> pstolowski what about efficiency and CPU cycles? I think that such optimization has a lot of bad effects
<mrqtros> pstolowski I never seen such things before, but I am working with Qt 6-7 years
<mrqtros> What is the idea of this line of code: m_results.move(oldPos, row); ?
<mrqtros> What if m_results do not have such amount of items?
<mrqtros> Sry, last question is wrong
<mrqtros> pstolowski got it! This line is harmful anyway: m_results.move(oldPos, row);
<mrqtros> pstolowski what if 'row' is bigger than previous m_result.count()
<pstolowski> mrqtros, that's the point, it shouldn't be bigger. if it is bigger, then the problem is somewhere else i think
<mrqtros> pstolowski in my case it is bigger - empty search returns ~400 results, while search with query can return a little, for example 2
<pstolowski> mrqtros, of course. please read my comment to the MP
<pstolowski> mrqtros, that's totally fine. the outer loop shouldn't let it go out of bounds as it's processing the rows
<pstolowski> mrqtros, plus i've tests that start with 2000 results and go down to 10 results on next search etc.
<mrqtros> pstolowski try from 10 to 2000
<mrqtros> pstolowski with matching items in different positions
<pstolowski> mrqtros, i've 10, then 200
<mrqtros> pstolowski you can try my results as example, check indexes of "Haskell" course in result sets
<mrqtros> pstolowski my input files are available in cache directory
<mrqtros> pstolowski you can reproduce it easily
<mrqtros> pstolowski I will be online in evening
<mrqtros> pstolowski thanks a lot!
<josharenson> When I write a simple hello world app in the SDK, it deploys just fine on my device, but when I use, almost, the same cmake file for my own app, I get this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15084110/
<ahayzen> faenil, how much do you know about the headers ? or is that Tim's area?
<faenil> ahayzen: yep, timp's
<ahayzen> ok :-)
<faenil> :)
 * faenil should really get some experience as "user" of the sdk 
<popey> yes
 * faenil is however working at 9PM atm...
<ahayzen> timp, I've used PageHeader in my Pages which are inside Tabs .. which works nicely. However when i rotate my device and the tabs resize... i get the original header from the Tabs appear with like a transparent background
<ahayzen> timp, is there a way for force this to be hidden?
 * faenil is not in the SDK team, fwiw :D
<ahayzen> faenil, you are a QML/Qt prototyper ?
<faenil> ahayzen: yes, that is my role, although nowadays I help the SDK team develop the convergent components
<ahayzen> faenil, awesome :-)
<faenil> nowadays == last 8months :D
<faenil> but I'm in the Design team, one of the few developers who act as the bridge between designers and the engineering teams, basically :)
<faenil> (spoiler: we need more bridges :P)
<ahayzen> faenil, hah :-)
<faenil> :)
<timp> ahayzen: ohh, I haven't been testing the PageHeader combined with Tabs a lot, because for the Tabs we'll have a new pattern
<timp> ahayzen: what do you mean with the tabs resize?
<ahayzen> timp, i'm workong on the convergence stuff
<timp> the idea is that whenever you have a Page with a PageHeader in it, it automatically hides the old header. Even in landscape.
<ahayzen> timp, so what i've managed todo is make the tabs take up say 2/3 width, by giving the page a PageHeader
<timp> so maybe you ran into a UITK bug
<ahayzen> timp, but when i rotate and then go back the header appears with no bg
<ahayzen> then if i push anything to the stack and go back it is fine again
<timp> I don't understand it. Do you have a screenshot?
<ahayzen> timp, yeah give me a minute
<timp> ok
<ahayzen> timp, also i've been mapping the PageHeader stuff to things like page.head.backAction (to support legacy things) as i'm migrating things over to the new PageHeader
<ahayzen> timp, where is the action for the tab drawer? should it be in .backAction ? i cannot see it
<timp> ahayzen: in PageHeader? For that, you can configure the whole PageHeader.leadingActionBar
<ahayzen> timp, i've managed to get them working on the PageHeader, what i mean is, how can i hijack the action from the tabs ?
<timp> ahayzen: so set PageHeader.leadingActionBar.actions: [your, tab, actions]
<ahayzen> (as in the navigation drawer thing)
<ahayzen> timp, this is the bit of the 'old' header that can reappear after rotations https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMMWNMUmI0TFhxWVk/view?usp=sharing
<timp> ahayzen: maybe I'm a bit slow today because I was sick last week ;) can you explicitly say what you want to accomplish?
<timp> you want to trigger an action when the selected tab is changeD?
<ahayzen> timp, i'm using the PageHeader thing, because i need the tabs not to be full width
<ahayzen> timp, i have all the actions from the pages mapped correctly. Just have two issues. 1) I need to either make the navigation-menu action and overlay thing to switch tabs, or somehow extract the one from the tabs component ... 2) when i rotate i can get it to the state where the old header appears
<timp> ahayzen: the old header appearing after going to landscape and back to portrait looks like a bug to me. Can you report it? If there is a test program to reproduce it, that would be great.
<ahayzen> timp, yup i can do that
<timp> thanks
<ahayzen> timp, and the tab navigation thing (in the leading actions position on the old header) can i access that through the Tabs {} component? or should it be the Page.head.backAction ?
<timp> so the bug will be for 2).
<ahayzen> yup
<timp> you cannot access the actions in the old header navigation overflow
<ahayzen> but you can see it is there when the bug occurs :-) hehe
<ahayzen> timp, where is the component that does that in the SDK ? I've found bits of it in the TabBarStyle, maybe i could just emulate it for now
<ahayzen> or just make my own
<timp> I still don't understand the problem
<timp> ahayzen: it is in Themes/Ambiance/1.3/PageHeadStyle.qml
<timp> ahayzen: basically it is this code http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15086428/
<ahayzen> i need the tabs navigation button to switch tabs, to be visible when using the PageHeader
<ahayzen> ah cool!
<timp> ahayzen: that OverflowPanel is the same as is used in ActionBar for the overflow button
<ahayzen> hmm
<timp> ahayzen: so if you give a list of actions to switch tabs to leadingActionBar.actions, that should give the same result
<ahayzen> timp, sweet! i'll try that thanks :-)
<timp> ahayzen: just set the Actions to set the selectedTabIndex
<timp> if that is possible
<ahayzen> i'll have a play about
<ahayzen> timp, thanks for the pointers :-)
<timp> no problem :)
 * timp off
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-16
<nik90> bzoltan_, ping
<nik90> zbenjamin, ping
<zbenjamin> nik90: hey whats up
<nik90> zbenjamin, hey
<nik90> zbenjamin, I managed to solve the missing symbols issue in the desktop kit thanks to bzoltan_. it seems I was missing the mesa-common-dev package. After installing that in my host system, I am able to run the standard cmake projects :D
<nik90> zbenjamin, however when I try to build clock app or other projects, I get missing dependency errors like "U1db" not installed and so on.
<nik90> How do I go about installing these packages?
<zbenjamin> nik90: humm, in the click targets or locally?
<nik90> well I used the Ubuntu Desktop Kit which uses click targets.
<nik90> let me grab a screenshot. 1sec
<zbenjamin> nik90: when running or when building the app?
<nik90> when running
<zbenjamin> nik90: the thing is, the Ubuntu Desktop Kit is only basically a very barebone Qt + UI toolkit install. Its missing the other plugins
<nik90> zbenjamin, any way to install missing plugins in the Ubuntu Desktop Kit if it is temporary?
<zbenjamin> nik90: Originally it was planned to make it full blown but because of the so many issues with running on desktop we are going to use chroots to execute apps
<zbenjamin> nik90: only by compiling them yourself i'm afraid :/
<zbenjamin> nik90: or you use the normal desktop kit
<nik90> ah ok
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Innovation Day! 😃
<faenil> timp: is there a way to reset the mouse events in QML? i.e. if you call mousePress in a unit test, then the unit test fails, how do you release the mouse before the next test? is there a way to ensure that the mouse state is reset without storing stuff in variables and call random mouseRelease() in cleanup() just in case a test failed?
<timp> faenil: not that I know of
<faenil> timp: mm ok
<timp> I never encountered that problem
<timp> well, actually if one test starts to fail, we have to fix it. Until it is fixed it is not super important that the following tests pass
<timp> you have to fix it anyway, right?
<timp> but I agree that it would be handy to know which actual test breaks
<davidcalle> bzoltan_: zbenjamin : what's the root cause of "Qt xcb plugin missing" when trying to run qml apps from the IDE on the desktop, happening to some people? (eg. I have a case on 15.10 + SDK PPA)
<davidcalle> s/root cause of/fix for :D
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: pure qmlproject?
<davidcalle> zbenjamin: in this specific case, it's js scope template running in unity-scope-tool
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: don't use the "Ubuntu Desktop Kit" for that
<davidcalle> zbenjamin: ok, will suggest this, thanks!
<bzoltan_> davidcalle:  zbenjamin was smart ... and zbenjamin, we should disable that kit for scopes
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-17
<Guest2306> Error : desktop:Exec:saihtml: found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py
<Guest2306> tried , build-> ubuntu->create click package
<forest_friends> "appdevs" - ubuntu sdk ide - html project - > error: found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py
<forest_friends> tried: build->ubu->create click package. bottom right-green bar. but even then, ubu-sdk i386 (15.04) throws this error
<kivi> Hey my friend sent me an audio attachment via sms, and it says "Audio Attachment not supported." How can I get this audio attachment off my phone and view it?
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy World Human Spirit Day! 😃
<DanChapman> balloons, ping
<balloons> DanChapman pong
<DanChapman> balloons, hey! :-) quick question... are the calendar app ap tests supposed to disabled? I'm noticing they sometimes do & don't on different mp's.
<DanChapman> I have an mp https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-calendar-app/ScrollView2/+merge/285027 but it seems like every test is failing and the errors are just weird
<DanChapman> balloons, the mp's that are getting approved by jenkins are running the run-ap-tests-ci-no-tests job instead of the run-ap-tests-ci
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh really?
<balloons> Ohh.. it might be just top approving
<DanChapman> balloons, as an example https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottom-edge see the difference in jobs between the first & second jenkins runs. Or am i just missing something :-D
<balloons> DanChapman, looking
<balloons> DanChapman, oh that's an old run. It's possible jenkins was configured differently at the time of th erun
<balloons> we went through some craziness earlier in the month with the krillin device going offline alot, so the tests got skipped
<DanChapman> ahh that makes more sense then. :-)
<balloons> new runs should not be that way
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thursday, and happy Battery Day! 😃
<kivi> bzoltan, zbenjamin So its been like a year, you gonna merge my patch into qtcreator?
<kivi> lp:~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/added-copyright-license-header
<ahayzen> timp, Hey, i've reported bug 1547038 (about the tabbar issues) when building the mini-app it only started happening after i had made a the sidebar a Page with the PageHeader as well i think
<ubot5> bug 1547038 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Tabs with PageHeader, a sidebar with PageHeader and multirotation makes the old tab header appear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547038
<ahayzen> timp, i'll see if i can get it any further, but any pointers to even a workaround would be useful, as it would be nice not to have the issue in the MWC demos
<ahayzen> timp, also note i haven't been able to reproduce on the desktop when using the latest UITK trunk branch
<timp> ahayzen: ideally, don't use PageStack and Tabs any more. But that probably is a too big change to make now.
<timp> ahayzen: thanks for reporting the bug
<ahayzen> timp, what should we use?
<timp> ahayzen: AdaptivePageLayout
<timp> ahayzen: why is the sidebar a Page?
<ahayzen> too many bugs ;-)
<ahayzen> that gave me the header: thing
<ahayzen> timp, or should i just be able to use an Item {} with a PageHeader on its own ? somehow
<timp> yes, you can do that
<ahayzen> i'll try doing that
<timp> the Page simply puts the header on top of the other children. So you could have an Item where you add the PageHeader last, or set PageHeader.z
<ahayzen> timp, also i've managed to style the bg of the PageHeader with StyleHints {backgroundColor: mainView.headerColor} ... can i also theme the leadingaction popover thing ?
<ahayzen> timp, and that'll do the automatic slide in/out stuff as well?
<ahayzen> (as you scroll the flickable)
<ahayzen> i guess you link the PageHeader.flickable ?
<timp> ahayzen: yes, if you set PageHeader.flickable it will slide in and out
<timp> ahayzen: we don't have the overflow panel or its delegates exposed via the style now
<mhall119> bzoltan: hey, for GSoC could somebody on your team mentor a student working with design team to fix UITK components?
<ahayzen> timp, ah, shouldn't it match the style of the header background? though
<timp> ahayzen: the header takes its default colors from the palette, and so does the overflow. So if you provide a custom palette for your app, all the colors should be updated.
<timp> ahayzen: the new palette stuff is quite recent. I'm not sure if we have a tutorial for that
<timp> zsombi: ^ do we have a tutorial for how to provide a custom palette for an app?
<zsombi> timp: we have something in the theming tutorial
<zsombi> timp: which, lik eeverything else in d-u-c is burried in the void
<timp> zsombi: maybe it is time for a new blog post about the palette :)
<timp> zsombi: I plan to work on a new header blogpost next week
<ahayzen> timp, hmm we have just set the theme
<zsombi> timp: well, sure... I was about to have one, but first we'd need something in theming, which would choose the palette valueset based on some state of the component
<ahayzen> styling is something we need to redo :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: styling?
<ahayzen> colours/themes :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: waiting for clarification/suggestions :)
<ahayzen> some are fixed some are referencing at QtObject with values lol
<ahayzen> we were waiting for the sdk to have proper things :-)
<zsombi> like?
<zsombi> ahayzen: could you be less criptic please :)
<tedg> popey: I got alecu stuck on Don't Crash. ;-)
<popey> haha
<ahayzen> zsombi, well just colouring things like buttons, header bars etc currently is done very badly in the music-app
<ahayzen> something like StyleHints {} and the Theming stuff looks good though
<zsombi> ahayzen: I see... we're trying to land a pretty big change on that front :)
<ahayzen> we just haven't updated it yet
<ahayzen> as we were waiting for your stuff to land :-)
<ahayzen> timp, i think removing that Page thing, has fixed the issue!
<zsombi> ahayzen: ok, so you know then about the biiiiig palette update, right?
<ahayzen> i remember hearing about something
<timp> ahayzen: great. Can you comment that you have the workaround on the bug report, I'll make it Medium importance then.
<zsombi> ahayzen: ok, so let me spoil some stuff ;)
 * ahayzen has been playing about with http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquickcontrolsstyles-index.html as well recently 
<ahayzen> but that is for a different project
<ahayzen> timp, awesome thanks, so it seems the second Page confuses things somehow :-) thanks for your advice
<zsombi> ahayzen: so, palette will have now all together 5 valuesets
<zsombi> ahayzen: in addition, the palette layering is much more granular than it used to be
<ahayzen> woooo \o/
<ahayzen> zsombi, when is it planned for?
<ahayzen> UITK1.4 or something? ;-)
<timp> (drumroll....)
<timp> ok, if zsombi doesn't answer ;) in UITK 1.3 OTA10
<zsombi> ahayzen: like background and base text has sublayers, secondary and tertiary ones, then we have raised, which is in between foreground and overlay, negative, positive notion, activity, etc
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> zsombi, sounds awesome :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: timp: I was trying to type... you restless minds... :D
<ahayzen> timp, one other thing i'm having issues with the PageHeader is, when i hit my search action it doesn't focus the TextField even though i have things like forceActiveFocus()
<zsombi> ahayzen: then the Palette has normal, selected, inactive, selectedInactive and highlighted value sets
<ahayzen> zsombi, i look forward to it :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: this is one step... we need to add a way for a styled item to get the appropriate palette value for a given state, i.e. normal, selected, inactive, highlighted
<timp> ahayzen: hmm, that issue sounds vaguely familiar.  But I haven't worked on focus..
<timp> kalikiana: ^ do you know if we have a bug for that? (TextField in PageHeader does not focus even with forceActiveFocus())
<ahayzen> timp, ok :-) if it tap the TextField, then press back and the action again, *then* it works
<ahayzen> timp, where should the forceActiveFocus() be? i tried putting it in the onVisible and onStateChanged
<timp> ahayzen: I don't know, that's why I asked kalikiana if he knows more :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<kalikiana> timp: ahayzen I'm trying to find the bug report... I hit a problem with that as far as a year back and I know it was tracked...
<ahayzen> kalikiana, for the PageHeader ?
<ahayzen> it works with the old style headers
<kalikiana> timp: ahayzen this was it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1378231
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1378231 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Vivid) "Wrong focus appearance of TextField as head.contents" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> that is head.contents, that one works :-) (and is what we were using before)
<ahayzen> but i translated to using the PageHeader and now it doesn't work :-/
<kalikiana> ahayzen: so you're doing basically the same, new property?
<ahayzen> kalikiana, it is basically exactly the same code just bound to Page.header instead of Page.head :-)
<ahayzen> kalikiana, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/view/head:/app/components/HeadState/SearchHeadState.qml is our head state
<kalikiana> ahayzen: what if you do .focus = true instead? have you tried that?
<ahayzen> kalikiana, i'll try it :-)
<ahayzen> kalikiana, and should it do it on the onVisible ? or the onStateChanged ?
<ahayzen> timp, does the PageHeader have the ability to lock? or should i just unset the flickable ?
<kalikiana> ahayzen: from how I read the code it'd be the same thing
<ahayzen> yeah :-) that's what i thought
<ahayzen> i was initially thinking something magical was happing before :-)
<kalikiana> I'm wondering if some internal visible changes could be happening - considering the bug in the old API was never a bug in the Header, but in TextField, this one on the other hand is a bug in the PageHeader
<kalikiana> (or that's my opinion so far anyway)
<timp> ahayzen: yes, unset the flickable
<ahayzen> timp, thanks :-)
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ok so i can see the onVisible doesn't happen, and if i do it in the onStateChanged that fires, but nothing happens when it is set to true
<kalikiana> so the focus however you do it wouldn't happen in the first place
<ahayzen> kalikiana, i'm doing it on the onStateChanged as well
<ahayzen> kalikiana, i can see the focus changing to true, but the keyboard is not raised
<kalikiana> ahayzen: but the state changes in response to focus? how can that happen if visible doesn't trigger a signal?
<ahayzen> kalikiana, no the state of the page, from 'default' to 'search' to then run the PageHeadState
<kalikiana> ah, right, visible only affects default
<kalikiana> Hmmm
<timp> ahayzen: the PageHeadStates are not very flexible. With the PageHeader, you could accomplish it by having different instances of PageHeader, like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/PageHeaders.qml
<timp> dunno if that would help with the focus issue
<ahayzen> timp, that's what we have :-)
<timp> oh, okay :)
<ahayzen> timp, we have a default page head state, search head state, multiselect etc
<ahayzen> just when the search head state is 'selected' it runs the focus=true and forceActiveFocus() ... but the textfield doesn't actually focus and cause the keyboard to be raised :-/
<timp> ahayzen: is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/view/head:/app/components/HeadState/SearchHeadState.qml old or what you have now?
<ahayzen> timp, latest i have in that branch
<timp> ahayzen: ah, in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/PageHeaders.qml I don't use a state at all, I just replace the PageHeader. Of course you could do that with a state too.
<ahayzen> timp, eg they are used here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/view/head:/app/ui/Albums.qml#L35
<bzoltan> mhall119: I am sure that it can be arranged, yes
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan
<bzoltan> mhall119:  other... about the API control and docs. We have kicked off a project to finally sort out all the issues related to frameworks and APIs. We have a weekly call where we focus on technical issues and progress. One inmportant part of the story is how the API docs get published for the various frameworks and API provides. Do you want to join or delegate somebody to that work?
<mhall119> bzoltan: I will do the work needed on the developer.u.c side, what time are those calls?
<bzoltan> mhall119: 9am for you on Wednesday
<mhall119> ok, do you need me every week, or just as the need arises?
<bzoltan> mhall119: the idea so far is that eac API provider module (UITK, Oxide, Scopes, etc) will produce a [module]-[version].api file what will describe the API. Whenever an API is changing the version number of that API will be automatically bumped. API versions are not package or framework versions.. they are simple incremental labels of the API. Once an image (phone or desktop iso) is created these .api files will be collected and if any of the APIs
<bzoltan> chnaged then a new framework will be registered. All these fully automatic. Once a framework is created the doc packages of the APIs un that framework will be collected and they should be published on the d.u.c under the freshly created framework category
<bzoltan> mhall119:  does it make sense?
<mhall119> I think so, so the .api file would correspond to a change in import version in QML?
<mhall119> Ubuntu.Components 1.3, 1.4, etc?
<mhall119> and the frameworks would still be 15.04.4, 15.04.4, etc
<mhall119> bzoltan: will there be any indication of what framework the existing overlay PPA is working on?
<mhall119> I assume we'll have a frozen stable framework label, and a moving target development framework label
<mhall119> or are we dropping the moving development frameworks and only creating stable ones?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  In case of QML APIs the .api file will correspond to a change in import _AND_ even on a lower level change.
<bzoltan> mhall119: So if we add an extra property to a component and keep the 1.3 import version then the uitk-X.api will be bumped... even if the import version stays the same
<bzoltan> mhall119:  and yes, the Overay PPA will have a framework version too what will be the same as the last OTA's fw version as long an API provider does not pump its own API version and so forces the framework to bump too
<bzoltan> mhall119:  So in practice... imagine that we have released the OTA67 with the 15.04.44 framework (these versions should be and will be somehow in sync) ... we open the OTA68 development in the Overlay PPA with the same 15.04.44 framework... because the APIs are still the same. But when a new  UITK  version land in the Overlay PPA what implements a brand new component then the 15.04.45 fw will be created  and that fw will collect the development
<bzoltan> changes.
<mhall119> bzoltan: how can you keep the same import version when you add a new property?
<mhall119> what if an app uses that new property on a phone with the original version of the component?
<bzoltan> mhall119: the same way how we keep it and how Qt keeps it. The import versions are not API versions neither framework versions.
<mhall119> bzoltan: ok, one problem with leaving the framework version unchanged after an OTA is that the website will import new API docs every day, but apply them to a supposedly frozen framework version
<bzoltan> mhall119:  that will be not possible... new property -> new uitk.api version -> new fw
<mhall119> bzoltan: so how does it work then, if my app calls Component.foo on a phone without that property
<bzoltan> mhall119:  well, that automatic importing is something what we need t work out to make it smart
<bzoltan> mhall119:  It is up to what fw the app is binded to
<mhall119> bzoltan: ok, so a new property will force the creation of a new framework, even if Ubuntu.Components stays on 1.3
<mhall119> bzoltan: it sounds like maybe I should disable the automatic nightly imports of API docs, and go back to a manual trigger?
<mhall119> or make a dedicated "development" series that gets the nightly import, and then manually clone that when an OTA and framework are released
<bzoltan> mhall119:  yes a new property will trigger a new framework
<bzoltan> mhall119:  yes, the development focus could be pulled in as often as we want and the released OTAs should have their own categories
<mhall119> bzoltan: ok, I'll switch gears to that then
<bzoltan> mhall119:  super, but let's chat sometimes on that Wednesday call, so we all understand each others plans :)
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-19
<dpm> ah, davidcalle, I did some more edits to the community ports page yesterday and I created an anchor to it: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/#community-ports
<davidcalle> dpm: oh nice edits!
<dpm> well, you did all the work revamping the page :)
<davidcalle> popey: dpm: mhall119: balloons: dholbach: do we have a good way of recording the phone screen at "at least" ~20fps and no lag? I've tried many things without success. Maybe there is a brand new method I'm not aware of?
<popey> no
<popey> the way I do it, I get ~4fps
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15130508/ that's the script I use
<popey> plug phone in over usb cable and run that script
<davidcalle> popey: excellent! I've tweaked it a little and I get the perf I need
<popey> patches welcome davidcalle :)
<davidcalle> ssh $SSH_OPTS -C -c aes128-ctr phablet@localhost mirscreencast -m /var/run/mir_socket --stdout --cap-interval 1 -s 360 640 |  mplayer -framedrop -demuxer rawvideo -rawvideo w=360:h=640:format=rgba -
<davidcalle> l135
<davidcalle> popey: ^
<sverzegnassi> balloons: ping
<dpm> balloons, can you remind me... core app click packages are built on every commit of a MP, or only when it's been approved and merged into trunk?
<balloons> we build on every commit
<dpm> ok, cool thanks
<balloons> so we get a click everytime. However, what goes into the store / gets reviewed is built seperately
<balloons> sverzegnassi, pong
<dpm> and what does it mean that it's built separately?
<balloons> I mean, popey builds them however he wishes :-) I don't believe he takes the click from the a jenkins MP, but maybe he does :-)
<popey> sometimes
<popey> I was building locally for a while for numerous reasons. 1) When jenkins failed, 2) When I wanted a fat package, 3) When jenkins builds a click without the right version number in the filename
<popey> (3) is the only one that still applies now
<popey> due to the rather ropey chroot we have, which doesn't have bzr installed due to dependency hell
<balloons> ahh, well presumably you just kick off a build of trunk to get your click then?
<popey> yes
<popey> I build every core app every day anyway
<popey> but if I am about to upload and one of the above issues arises, I'll build on demand
<balloons> so dpm, the workflow is covering the upload to the store. The first bit happens on every commit, the second is the store upload. I had them broken up better, but left them as bullet points since I wanted to make a visual anyway
<dpm> popey, but I guess that (3) is simply a bug? Is it still present and affects all apps?
<balloons> dpm, afaik it's an issue with how cmake is built. I'd call it simply a bug that could be fixed
<popey> yes, it's a bug
<popey> its a bug in the samba packaging which means we have to do a bit of a packaging dance
<lets_go_surfing> appdevs: Hi there, I'm quite new to QML development and I hope I can find some help here. Imagine I'm writing a client to some rest API, so the question is: how much should I implement in C++ and how much in QML?
<lets_go_surfing> At the moment I have a rest client implemented using JS via XMLHttpRequest and it works fine, but the question is how to implement for example loading of images, how to persist them, is it possible from QML?
<lets_go_surfing> Since Ubuntu apps are being written using QML, I hope some of you guys can help me a bit here, thanks in advance!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-20
<ahoneybun> anyone having tab names issues?
<ahoneybun> as in the first tab shows the wrong name on the device
<ahoneybun> root - home - about
<ahoneybun> but it says about instead of root
<Frozen_> Hi, I have a problem with permissions to run a web server on ubuntu touch.
<Frozen_> Errors:
<Frozen_> PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/etc/mime.types'
<Frozen_> Sdk-Launcher> There has been a AppArmor denial for your application. Sdk-Launcher> Most likely it is missing a policy in the AppArmor file. Syslog> Feb 20 10:56:52 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1688.321282] type=1400 audit(1455962212.426:58): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" profile="uair.michal0468_uair_0.1" name="/opt/click.ubuntu.com/uair.michal0468/0.1/uair/werkzeug/__pycache__/urls.cpython-34.pyc.2852692448" pid=10375 c
<Frozen_> jdstrand: Can you help me?
<Frozen_> hm?
<nik90> Elleo, ping
<Frozen_> @jdstrand
<Elleo> nik90: pong?
<ricardogsilva> appdevs I keep getting 'The manifest files needs to specify if this is a app or a scope' warnings. How can I deal with these?
<ricardogsilva> I'm trying to bundlle an account provider together with my scope, but I can't seem to make the provider show up on the accounts settings page on the phone. could this be related to the manifest warning?
<ricardogsilva> !appdevs I keep getting 'The manifest files needs to specify if this is a app or a scope' warnings. How can I deal with these?
<ubot5> ricardogsilva: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ricardogsilva> !appdevs
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-21
<vikoadi> hello
<vikoadi> i have a problem on setting scope attribute on go
<vikoadi> documentation say it need array of dictionary
<vikoadi> what does that translate into go?
<vikoadi> i have tried two dimensional array and map with no luck
<vikoadi1> can anybody help?
<asdas> Hi, all
<asdas> I have problem with permission on Ubuntu Touch.
<asdas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15164534/
<asdas> my app armor:
<asdas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15164557/
<asdas> jdstrand: Can you help me?
<asdas>  Are there active people here?
<asdas> @all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-13
<renatu> popey, hi
<renatu> popey, could you check if you can manually merge these mr?
<renatu> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calculator-app/snap-mir/+merge/316889
<renatu> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-filemanager-app/snap-mir/+merge/316877
<renatu> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-docviewer-app/no-file-hint/+merge/316865
<popey> renatu: I don't actually know how..
<popey> might need to poke balloons who setup travis for this when he wakes, see if he can help me.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-14
<kalikiana> t1mp: review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/hideTheDelegate/+merge/316545
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, can someone please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lp1664620/+merge/317228 ?
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: sure, lemme see it
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, it is a fix for bug #1664620 which made the browser regress
<ubot5> bug 1664620 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[regression] webbrowser_app.tests.test_basic_authentication fail with latest UITK" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664620
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: I will start a new landing this week once this one gets merged
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-15
<t1mp> kalikiana: happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/hideTheDelegate/+merge/316545
<kalikiana> oSoMoN: There's no regression test...
<oSoMoN> kalikiana, for https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/revision/2171 you mean?
<kalikiana> oSoMoN: Yep
<oSoMoN> kalikiana, all I know is that this made the browser regress, I don’t have time to spare to write a standalone reproducer
<kalikiana> I see. I'll have a look at exactly what's happening. Especially a tiny extra condition like that, not even a one-line, looks like it's gonna break all the time if we can't figure out why it broke
<oSoMoN> kalikiana: agreed. I had a very quick look at the code and tried to understand where that "window" variable came from, but couldn’t figure it out in the 1min30 I spent on it. Thought it might be the Window.window attached property, but in that case why it’s not expressed as "Window.window" is puzzling
<oSoMoN> or maybe a property of the MainView or some such, which the browser app doesn’t use?
<daker> kalikiana or t1mp https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1664758/+merge/317307
<kalikiana> oSoMoN: it's a context property actually, set during initialization of Ubuntu.Components - in QML you don't normally have access to the window component if the root item isn't a Window (subclass), so this is the only non-app-specific way to get to it. It might be time to look for the root item being a Window first, as apps are (hopefully) moving to MainWindow (or Window) and we need to kill context properties anyway.
<kalikiana> daker: Looking
<oSoMoN> kalikiana, in webbrowser-app the root item is a QtObject that instantiates Windows
<oSoMoN> kalikiana, so there seems to be a case where this context property is null
<kalikiana> oSoMoN: Actually I lied. "window" is the focussed window, not simply the root item. So there can be a race condition and it's not necessarily the same window later on.
<oSoMoN> ok, but in that case the regression in webbrowser-app is observable even when there’s only one browser window
<kalikiana> oSoMoN: Sure, there's still a race defining the very first window, and you are probably running into the point where "QGuiApplication::focusWindow()" is returning nullptr, which we can't do anything about.
<kalikiana> Even if it was a property on a singleton, it would be null initially
<oSoMoN> got it, so if we can’t do anything about it, adding guards to verify that 'window' is not null is the way to go, right?
<kalikiana> oSoMoN: Yeah. And if in your case the root item is an object, we probably have no alternative options for finding the current window
<kalikiana> I would've suggested that normally
<oSoMoN> kalikiana, is there a way for the app to inform the toolkit what the current window is?
<oSoMoN> (i.e. a way to set that context property)
<kalikiana> oSoMoN: Well, Qt will do that, and regardless it is racy by design because it is null until *someone* updates it
<kalikiana> QGuiApplication to be precise
<kalikiana> Unless you are somehow side-stepping that
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-16
<achasen> is this the correct place to ask a few questions about ubuntu-emulator and ubuntu-sdk?
 * kalikiana tentatively assigned bug 1661743 to Mirv
<ubot5> bug 1661743 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "XmlListModel with xml string triggers AppArmor denials" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661743
<kalikiana> achasen: I'll say yes, although I don't know much about the emulator personally
<oSoMoN> Mirv, https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-platform/commit/?id=0c73de75e2fab3debe1ecb5a9691b19dafa463ec hasn’t been published to the snap store yet, right?
<kalikiana> oSoMoN: edge should be updated automatically
<oSoMoN> right, I didn’t think of trying edge
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes, in edge
<oSoMoN> Mirv, kalikiana: thanks, confirmed that with u-a-p in edge the staging branch of webbrowser-app that uses the new TabsBar component from ubuntu-ui-extras works fine
<kalikiana> daker: Note my comment on bug 1663924
<ubot5> bug 1663924 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "filterCaseSensitivity doesn't work when used in SortFilterModel" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663924
<daker> kalikiana: thanks!
<kalikiana> Mirv: FYI discussion of how to deal with the constant mir ABI changes is being tracked at bug 1663048 and I disabled automatic publishing of ubuntu-app-platform for now.
<ubot5> bug 1663048 in Ubuntu App Platform "mirclient gets out of sync" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663048
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-17
<Mirv> kalikiana: yeah I'm aware of that bug in addition to the email thread(s)
<Mirv> kalikiana: and thanks, indeed if #34 is fine in beta/candidate, it seems correct now and I'm not touching anything until further discussion later today :)
<mzanetti> zsombi, ping
<daker> kalikiana: hi, i submitted this MR, not sure how/where i should write a test for it https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1341559/+merge/317568
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-02-10
<lemoldu> Hi :)
<lemoldu> I try to make a package for my software and to upload it on launchpad ppa
<lemoldu> but I have a build failure, I do not know how to solve it :(
<lemoldu> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/464413386/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.studmanager_0.2.1-3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tomreyn> the root cause seems to be: Can't exec "pyversions": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Buildsystem/python_distutils.pm line 121.
<lemoldu> so I add the dependency to python-minimal as mentionned by sarnold on #ubuntu
<tomreyn> lemoldu: if this package will build with python 2.7, i gues you could
<lemoldu> my program is written with python3
<tomreyn> $ apt depends python-minimal
<tomreyn> python-minimal
<tomreyn>   Depends: python2.7-minimal (>= 2.7.15~rc1-1~)
<tomreyn> ...
<lemoldu> but I think the build (on launchpad) is made with python2
<lemoldu> same result
<lemoldu> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/464420968/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.studmanager_0.2.1-4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lemoldu> dependencies seem to not be installed
<tomreyn> right, there's no mention of pythong in the "build environment" block
<tomreyn> *python
<lemoldu> here is what I wrote in my control file
<lemoldu> Depends: python3-pyqt5 (>=5.10.1), python3.6 (>=3.6.9), python-minimal (>=2.7.15)
<tomreyn> i guess you can depend on both python3.6 and python-minimal(2.7) but they'll most likely not work with one another
<tomreyn> but i'm really not qualified to guide, hope someone else can.
<lemoldu> thank you tomreyn
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-02-15
<lemoldu> Hi
<lemoldu> I am packaging an app for ubuntu, I would like to upload it on launchpad/ppa
<lemoldu> I am editing the changelog and I would like to know what would happen if I set the "distribution" to stable or something like that instead of bionic for example
